# We Waited-It-Out Successfully!



## Larkspur

Just wanted to share my story of Waiting It Out. My little guy is a toddler now, but I think the decision/resolution to Wait It Out is usually made when the baby is small, so I decided to post this in Baby Club to encourage mamas who don't feel comfortable with crying-based sleep training.

That said, I don't want this to become a thread about whether sleep-training is bad. I decided that crying-based training, whether CC or CIO was something that I was not comfortable doing for a number of reasons (and honestly, given my son's personality, I don't believe it would have worked), but I also believe it's up to individual parents to decide what's right for their own family.

So, I basically did every bad thing that you're not "meant" to do with babies. I nursed to sleep, every time. I rocked. I held. I co-slept. I stayed in the room till he was asleep, rubbing his back or holding his hand. 

And yes, it took a while for him to go to sleep in his own cot, by himself, and stay there all night, and sometimes it was pretty tough. But now, at just over two years old, he goes to bed happily every night, I kiss him goodnight and say "See you in the morning darling", close the door, and he sleeps through till we wake him up (7pm-7am).

There were no tears, all the dire threats people made about him never learning to self-settle and STTN didn't come true, and he moved through every stage to independence by himself, which I'm really happy about.

Here's how it went:

Birth-4 months: not a bad sleeper, needed to be nursed to sleep and often rocked too, woke 1-3 times a night, slept in a hammock
4-10 months: terrible, massive sleep regression, woke up to 8 times a night (usually 3-5 but often more). Gradually stopped needing rocking but still had to be fed to sleep every time. Started co sleeping after initial 3-hour stretch in cot
10-12 months: sleep improved, wakings down to 1-3 again
12 months on: sporadically stopped nursing to sleep -still had "last feed" but would unlatch himself and roll away towards cot, or as language improved, started murmuring "cot"
13 months: massive horrible regression, waking loads again. I tried Jay Gordon's gentle night weaning but he got a cold after two days so I stopped and never retried because the regression finished by itself
14 months: stopped co-sleeping - he would still wake, but could be put back in his cot instead of resisting
From 14 months: started STTN, at first 1-2 times a week, by 18 months, every night
19.5 months: another regression lasting 5 weeks with the arrival of baby sister and two colds
21 months: back to STTN every night. Gradually needed less back-rubbing and hand-holding in cot to fall asleep until by...
24 months: self-settling - can put in cot, say "Night-night" and leave the room, and he will go to sleep right away or after a few minutes of chatting to his soft toys

I know that to mums of babies who are up many times a night (mine often woke 6-8 times a night from 4 months till 10 months), the idea of having to wait two years until your child self-settles and STTN might seem nightmarish. But looking back, it just doesn't feel like that long. 

Now that I'm on my second baby, I'm much more relaxed because I know how quickly everything changes, and how soon it will pass in the big scheme of things. I will definitely WIO again, despite having had a "bad" aka probably quite normal sleeper for my first.

Anyone else want to share stories of Waiting It Out?


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for this. :)

We are still waiting it out. On bad nights my guy wakes up anywhere from every 1 hour to every 30 minutes. On the occasional night he will sleep 6 hours before waking every 1-2 hours before getting up for the day. Most nights he will wake every 2 hours or so. He's 18 months.

I'm the middle of July he decided he didn't want to go to sleep. Since then we have had to either walk with him wrapped on or drive to get him to sleep. The past few weeks he's been OK to nurse to sleep for naps rather than walking/driving. I think that's progress! We're still walking/driving for night time sleep.

Your post gives me hope. I can see progress in his sleep. I know it's going to get better. Thank you.


----------



## Larkspur

too_scared said:


> Thank you for this. :)
> 
> We are still waiting it out. On bad nights my guy wakes up anywhere from every 1 hour to every 30 minutes. On the occasional night he will sleep 6 hours before waking every 1-2 hours before getting up for the day. Most nights he will wake every 2 hours or so. He's 18 months.
> 
> I'm the middle of July he decided he didn't want to go to sleep. Since then we have had to either walk with him wrapped on or drive to get him to sleep. The past few weeks he's been OK to nurse to sleep for naps rather than walking/driving. I think that's progress! We're still walking/driving for night time sleep.
> 
> Your post gives me hope. I can see progress in his sleep. I know it's going to get better. Thank you.

You're welcome... And you're right, it WILL get better.

I actually changed the timeline in my post to better reflect the back-and-forth nature of the progression, in response to your post.

Hang in there, mama. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Another successful WIO-er! Our daughter is 14 months and she doesn't STTN but she sleeps 7-7 with 1-2 wakings. She coslept from about 6-10 months approximately (she was waking every 30-60 min during that time). She moved to her own crib around 10-11 months.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great post! :)
Still waiting it out with my 2.5 year old but I know we will get there when she's ready :).


----------



## JessyG

Thank you for this. After an hour of being told by my health visitor that i need to drop the bedtime bottle and leace her in her cot.....do not pick her up and let her self settle. I needed to hear this. I have been wanting to wio sine birth but i get hassle all the time, plus i am exhausted after some 3 hour wake ups. She can and does sttn usually 2-3 times a week but the other nights are usually terrible.


----------



## noon_child

JessyG said:


> Thank you for this. After an hour of being told by my health visitor that i need to drop the bedtime bottle and leace her in her cot.....do not pick her up and let her self settle. I needed to hear this. I have been wanting to wio sine birth but i get hassle all the time, plus i am exhausted after some 3 hour wake ups. She can and does sttn usually 2-3 times a week but the other nights are usually terrible.

No HV should be "telling" you how to parent (see my thread "The dangers of advice") but giving you options and ideas IF and WHEN you ask for them. I had a HV (new one I'd never seen before) totally back me when I said I was still feeding LO when she woke at night at 20months; admitting she did the same with her third child. As long as I was happy with the arrangement she saw no reason to tell me to do otherwise as there was no HEALTH implication.


----------



## HBGirl

We are a wait it out family. DD is having terrible regressions right now. Not once have I felt the need to be hard on my 6 month old or push independence. I had a baby to have a baby, not an adult.

Thank you for your lovely story.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I needed to read this today! We've had a week of half hourly wake ups with DD for no apparent reason and I have been tempted to try to night wean her despite feeling that WIO is the right route (and DD is a fire cracker, she wouldn't tolerate anything else!). We waited it out with DS and it took a long time but he is now a great sleper. He almost always goes to bed without a fuss, we read a story and say godnight and he falls asleep on his own. Sleeps for 12 hours just waking to take himself to the toilet and wakes up refreshed :)


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Currently my 8 month old feeds to sleep in my arms, I wait a few minutes then put her in her cot. Some nights she'll stay right through til about 7am, some nights she'll wake once or twice but a quick cuddle gets her straight back to sleep. She hasn't needed a night feed for ages. 

I'm gradually trying to reduce how soon I put her down when she's asleep on me, so soon I'll be putting her straight down once she's fed.


----------



## sue_88

My 14month old still wakes, I love the squishy nighttime cuddles. I've never thought the need to sleep train or even be bothered that she wakes up :shrug:

Most people have stopped asking if she sleeps through, as they just get "no" :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

Thanks for joining in, everyone, it's great to hear other stories! 

There are two things I want to make clearer. First, I didn't have to do anything to get my LO from stage to stage. Each step happened entirely on its own and usually totally out of the blue. One week he was nursing to sleep every night; next week he just started unlatching himself. One week he was waking once or twice, the next he just started sleeping through. 

Second, every choice I made was the easiest choice. He always nursed to sleep because that was the quickest and easiest thing to do. Co sleeping was a lot easier than going back and forth all night. Holding his hand was easier than trying to convince him to just fall asleep by patting or just waiting in the room. So although it sometimes took a long time, bedtime was never really a battle. I have friends who didn't want to feed their LO to sleep because they didn't want to form a "bad habit", but they had to deal with bedtime battles for months instead. 

Sometimes I would have to rub his back for a really long time till he fell asleep during that stage, and that was probably the most frustrating part. I learned that it was important for me to make sure I ate and went to the toilet right before going to put him to bed so that I wasn't struggling with hunger or the need to pee while helping him go to sleep.


----------



## felix555

I needed to read this, this morning. Thanks.

18 months old and we had a 2am - 5am rave last night (again) :coffee:


----------



## too_scared

Great to hear other wio success stories too!

I have tried letting my guy lay in bed with me until he goes to sleep, either nursing to sleep or just sleeping when he's ready, but he just doesn't. We waited until 1 am one night and then dh put him in the Boba and rocked him for a little while and then he finally came to bed with me and nursed to sleep. I really don't think my guy will ever just get tired and go to sleep. :wacko::haha::coffee:

We wrap him on and walk with him most nights (unless it's raining) and he is usually out like a light within 10 minutes.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I deff needed to see this. My LO used to sleep so nicely, now he's up constantly. Between being sick and having trouble with my teeth, it's just miserable. But that's just how it is. And it won't be like that for long.


----------



## redlemonade

Ha, I've literally just created a post entitled '4 month sleep regression'. It's bloody hard. She was a much better sleeper until recently. Can it really last months? :cry: 

I'm like you, I've no problem nursing, rocking, swaying etc to sleep. But nothing much is helping my LO's sleep at the moment. I'm a believer of going at baby's pace, which is why she used to nap on me all the time until relatively recently. She takes the lead. But this sleep regression is hard! Even so, I'd never ever agree with CC or CIO.


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> I needed to read this, this morning. Thanks.
> 
> 18 months old and we had a 2am - 5am rave last night (again) :coffee:

Oh man! I bet i will be on tomorrow with the same story. We have had 1 great night and 1 ok night so tonight we are doomed i reckon. 

I seemed to be surrounded by people with brilliant sleepers. Its nice to hear i am not completely alone!


----------



## Popples1

I'm going to WIO too. I did read the No-cry sleep solution, mostly because I wanted to help him nap beyond 40 minutes but it didn't help much. After a very unsettled phase between 4-6 months (needing hourly resettles after his night feed until 5ish when he was up for the day), my LO has recently dropped to one night feed around 3/4am and can settle himself afterwards. He then sleeps to around 6am. Although I'm encouraged by the direction things are going for us it's great to hear a positive WIO story from someone with an older (and STTN) LO. Well done you!


----------



## Lellow

Fab thread :)

My eldest didnt STTN til he was 3.2 yrs old so i didnt hold my breathe for his little brother to miraculously be any better, infact hes worse but he will get there, eventually.

A little patience will pay off, its just hard to remember that at 2am when babies refusing to go back to sleep.


----------



## xolynn

"can put in cot, say "Night-night" and leave the room, and he will go to sleep right away or after a few minutes of chatting to his soft toys"

Just wanted to say to this, isnt it funny when they sit in them rooms and "talk" to their toys/blankies? My ds ALWAYS carries on like a 10-15 minute "conversation" in his baby talk alone in his room when he goes to bed lol.


----------



## Scottish

I am waiting it out to! My ds wakes on average 5-6 times a night and still has a night bottle which he demolishes! This last week we stopped co sleeping and now when he stands in cot wanting me in middle of night I just pick him up cuddle and kiss him then lie him back down in cot. Sometimes he keeps standing a few times until eventually he goes back to sleep on own or me holding hand. He does this a lot of times a night and last night was really bad I lost count. It's tiring but I just hoping he will begin sttn on his own soon. Especially before no3 arrives eek

Thanks for this post :flower:


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

I'ma W-I-Oer too --- I got lucky with this baby as she sleeps really well (my oldest first STTN at 19 months and I don't remember when my second did lol --- just that he was at least 1 year old). Just don't have the heart to let 'em CIO.


----------



## dinosaur2010

Same story here- I did all the bad habits and dd1 was in our bed till 1 yr old then went into her own room and started sttn- she's still a great sleeper apart from the odd nightmare etc
DD2 has been in our bed from day one and I plan on doing the same!


----------



## too_scared

Bad night tonight. :( It's like he knows when I'm exhausted. 

Finally asleep at 12:15. After a walk, followed by a drive, then some more snacks, then more playing in bed, then another bum change, more playing, rocking with daddy, nursing nursing nursing in between all of that, and then another drive at midnight. 

I'm so tired.


----------



## JessyG

Not great night herr either. Not awake for hours but needing a lot of re settling/back rubs. think i have been up 8 times since bed at 7pm (most of those were in the first 1.5hrs) its not 4:45 and been up since 3:15. Thinking she might go back to sleep for an hour or so...hoping she might!

So sorry too scared. We have been out for plenty of drives! I cant do it anymore though as she is out of her infant seat and i cant lift her out of her new one without waking her up.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry drives don't work for you anymore. Finn finally stays asleep when I take him from his seat. He was well over a year before I could do that.

Last night was bad all around. 

Sleep at 12:15
Wake at 2:30
Comfort nursed until 3 when I had to unlatch him
Woke at 3:15 to nurse again
Woke at 4:30
Woke at 5:30
Woke at 7:30
Woke at 8:30
Up for the day at 10
He nurses every time he wakes. Thank goodness for bed sharing!

I really hope he sleeps better tonight.


----------



## JessyG

There is one final sleep regression at 18 months so if your lb was once a good sleep it may not be long until he goes back to 'normal' soon. I do hope so anyway. 

B woke at 7:30. Sadly i was up at 6am for work boo!


----------



## felix555

I'm pretty sure we're going through the so called 18 month sleep regression but I can't be sure because he's had regressions at 1 month, 2 months, 3 months, 4 months ...... You get my drift :haha:


----------



## JessyG

Haha I know we went through the 6 month regression.....sadly it is still going on! that or teeth or seperation anxiety phfffft I give up trying to analyse it. She sleeps like shit 95% of the time. 

Oh and I wanted to punch someone in the face at work today who yawned.....'I am so tired, I got woken up at 6am today by the next door neighbour' really.....really are you saying this to the person who averages 3 hours a night!


----------



## too_scared

Ugh Jessy, that is so frustrating!

Finn has always been a poor sleeper. I think he's working on talking now. I think it's going to be a while still. He's been in this regression (progression) since the middle of July.


----------



## luna_19

Love this story! We are almost 11 months into WIO :)


----------



## Perplexed

This is brilliant! 

My dd has trouble self-settling. But we've decided that we'll do whatever she needs to help her sleep. even naps were terrible because she'd cry and cry. But now I noticed that on some rare days she sleeps by herself! It's not common but surely it'll be more regular in the future =) we are WIO too!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I read this post yesterday and felt as if life was saying to me 'here you go'.
I have both my sister and my Mom telling me I'm literally 'failing myself and Wesley' because I haven't let him learn how to put himself to sleep through leaving him to cry. They think I'm some crazy hippy, that I can't do it. We're in a regression of hourly wakings and I've been crying over this issue and trying to convince myself I need to let him cry. :cry:

I consider myself lucky with my son, once he's asleep he only ever stirs or cries and won't even open his eyes, he just wants a boob in his mouth and he goes back to sleep. He was sleeping through with a dream feed when I went to bed or waking once. You read so much about the evils of nursing to sleep that I'm constantly doubting what in my heart feels right. I have my OH's support which means the world. :cloud9: 

On the other hand I feel like I'll never visit my moms again. Last time I was there she was basically ordering me to go in, pat his back, lay him down and then let him cry. Brings up so many issues I myself had with my Mom because I don't feel like she was a great parent. 

Thank you thank you thank you for this thread.......:hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Fabulous!! We're waiting it out now. We tried a night of CC and it broke my heart. I still have guilt for even those few minutes that I let her cry. So now, I hold/rock/feed her to sleep and she was sttn for months [she's had a rough patch lately due to teething/being sick/learning to walk, etc] but I KNOW that she will sttn just fine and go to bed on her own without having to go through the whole CIO thing. I've been pushed by a few people [family, friends and complete strangers] that I NEED to make her CIO or I will end up with a clingy, whiny brat. I almost gave in and I'm so glad I haven't. Yea we have rough nights [sometimes a lot of them in a row] but we will all be happier in the long run when she does it in her own time! <3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw amazing thread thank you xxx WIO does pay off as my big 2 prove xxx


----------



## luna_19

I love that there are so many of the us! This should be a support group :)


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

We're also WIO'ers. It's unfolded like this for us:

0-5 months: BF and coslept
5-9 months: started FF and put DS in cot for sleeps. Had to rock to sleep. Numerous night wakings and middle of the night raves
9-14 months: we stopped fighting the urge to cosleep again and our lives got a lot easier, no more night wakings and no middle of the night parties. Although lots of people being positively horrified when they ask about his sleeping habits
14-17 months: put in cot bed, continued STTN but we have to lay with him to get him to sleep
Now: 3 weeks or so of coming into our bed in the night and is taking upto an hour to settle every night

HV came round recently for an antenatal visit and when discussing DS she was positively shocked that DS wasn't self settling and said we should leave him to cry it out. Apparently it would only take a few nights and he wouldn't cry for longer than an hour or two! The thought of that is enough to make me cry in itself!

Our second is due next month and we are concerned about how things will work when DH is at work (he does shifts) but we'll have to make it.


----------



## sue_88

Dare I say it.......M has STTN the last 4 nights in a row.!! Say Whhaatt! Got to be getting on for the longest stretch! Lol

Although she was really quite unsettled at bedtime today, which does usually mean she gets up in the night to co sleep so.....we'll see!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Have to say I agree with this. They work out themselves when to sleep, some just do it faster than others. 

My son slept terribly (the longest stretch he'd ever do was 2 hours) until he was 11 months then within a week suddenly started sleeping through and has slept 7-7 (and occasionally 7-8!) almost every night since. It felt terrible at the time but 18ish months on it doesn't seem like it was really that bad. It's put me off having a second though!

Honestly folks , they all get there in the end, hang on in there! :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Go Millie! B sttn last night too but she usually does twice a week.


----------



## Larkspur

Wow, guys! I'm so happy this thread has struck a chord with so many. I do remember that when I was going through the first year, I often felt like the crazy lady with the bad-sleeping kid that everyone was whispering "Jeez, can she not just harden up and let him cry for a few nights?" about behind my back. They probably weren't, they were probably just feeling sorry for me, but I did feel that way.

Tonight I put my little guy to bed, walked downstairs and said to OH: "It's honestly like a magic trick. To just give him his last feed, have a little cuddle, put him in his cot, kiss him goodnight and walk out. And he just goes to sleep." It is such a great feeling.

On the other hand, last night with my four-month-old was a bit of a wreck! Always the night before a big presentation, right? Nothing like you guys are dealing with, but she was up at 10.30, 2.30 (for an hour and a half) and 5.30am. Her sleep has been a little rougher than usual for the last couple of weeks so I wonder if the four-month regression is kicking in. 

*Too Scared*, I hope this is the final 18-month regression for you. That's a very, very tough night. :hugs:

*Sue*, that's great news! My LO was like that; it was a night here and there, maybe two in a row, then three not... and then one week, suddenly it was every night. 

*Lozza* - don't be too scared, my second is a MUCH better sleeper so far than my first, and settles in a way that he NEVER did. Getting him to sleep when he was small always took at least 45 minutes and sometimes up to three hours - but she's a 15-minute wonder 95 percent of the time.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 8yr old used to wake twice a night till she was 4, then once, then none. WIth no training or anything. She just naturally settled and needed more sleep. I kid you not that I cant get her to get OUT of bed most days now!


----------



## sue_88

JessyG said:


> Go Millie! B sttn last night too but she usually does twice a week.

I know I was an idiot for writing it down, she was up 3 times last night :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ haha, always happens to me when I say it too


----------



## too_scared

Finn was up until almost midnight again last night. He did have a nice long stretch of sleep but unfortunately I just laid in bed staring at the ceiling for most of it. :wacko: What the heck, I need sleep, baby finally sleeps, and insomnia kicks in! Grr!

Unfortunately Finn woke up at 9 this morning. Hopefully it means his nap will be earlier and bedtime will follow suit. :haha:

I think Finn is all about talking right now. He's still not saying much but he did just start saying mama <3 and when he semi wakes at night he practices sounds. Hopefully he'll get more words soon and I'll get more sleep!


----------



## sezzolou

We are WIO too. Did try cc at around 8 months and it worked quick with little crying but ds seems to have gone through every sleep regression and gets frequent colds now he's at nursery which take us back to stage 1 again so we changed to WIO and it's much nicer for all of us, esp now he's older at 15 mo, he would cry longer and harder if I left him. 

We currently have a couple of nights a week where he sleeps through, the rest he wakes numerous times and I go in and stay with him until he's asleep again. This last month he's gone from bottle feeding to sleep, to bottle and cuddle to sleep, then bottle, cuddle and back rub in cot. This week he reaches for his cot the second he finishes his bottle wanting to be put in there and settles straight to sleep. Unfortunately he's starting with another cold/cough so I expect things to go to pot again lol. It's mega cute...this week he's also started to come to me, wrap his arms around my neck and start playing with my hair and pointing to the kitchen for his bottle when he's ready for bed around 7/7.30pm.


----------



## Evana

Hi thanks for your post ..my 14 month old is Co sleeping with all the habits you mentioned and bf still on demand she has not ever cried it out ..I never considered that as an option ...its good to know it will pay of positively in the coming months....thanks:flower:


----------



## Larkspur

sezzolou said:


> We are WIO too. Did try cc at around 8 months and it worked quick with little crying but ds seems to have gone through every sleep regression and gets frequent colds now he's at nursery which take us back to stage 1 again so we changed to WIO and it's much nicer for all of us, esp now he's older at 15 mo, he would cry longer and harder if I left him.

This is one reason I didn't want to do CIO... It sort of gets sold as a one-off, three-night permanent solution to sleep issues, but pretty much everyone I know who has used it has had to do "refreshers" after regressions, disruptions (eg holidays) and illnesses, or their child still cries before naps/sleep, but "only for a few minutes". I just wouldn't feel comfortable with that.


----------



## felix555

Larkspur said:


> sezzolou said:
> 
> 
> We are WIO too. Did try cc at around 8 months and it worked quick with little crying but ds seems to have gone through every sleep regression and gets frequent colds now he's at nursery which take us back to stage 1 again so we changed to WIO and it's much nicer for all of us, esp now he's older at 15 mo, he would cry longer and harder if I left him.
> 
> This is one reason I didn't want to do CIO... It sort of gets sold as a one-off, three-night permanent solution to sleep issues, but pretty much everyone I know who has used it has had to do "refreshers" after regressions, disruptions (eg holidays) and illnesses, or their child still cries before naps/sleep, but "only for a few minutes". I just wouldn't feel comfortable with that.Click to expand...

This is very true and my take on it too. Every friend I have that has done CC (I don't know any who has done CIO) have said to me they have to do it every couple of months after teething, sickness, travelling or regressions, developmental leaps or whatever. 

I think even if I could talk myself into doing it once I don't think I could keep on doing it. Most say it takes max 40 minutes of crying, I can't honestly handle 4 minutes of crying so it's out of the question for me. 

My one friend said she has worked out that she has to redo the Ferber method every 6 weeks. I would never question why she does it but for me it would just mean it's obviously a training method that does not work. 

Maybe the people I know are in the minority and once you sleep train that's it but I don't see how because even my feeble attempt at "training" using gentle methods go backwards all the time. For instance, I refuse to take my LO out the crib at times (because that means play time), I will sit there, sing to him, rub his back, lie on the floor or whatever it takes but NOT pick him up but that goes out the window for the more serious regressions and he ends up in the bed with us.


----------



## sezzolou

Oh the joys &#128564; party time from 1.30-3.30am lol. Think he's finally gone back off but I'm wide awake. Pesky cold...I knew it would disturb his sleep but it's been ages since he had a loooong middle of the night awake time. Hoping it means a lie in at least! &#128513;


----------



## sue_88

We were up for 4 hours last night as M vomitted twice all over her bed. Slept in with me after, poor baby x


----------



## felix555

Must have been a full moon or something! :haha: pretty horrific night for us too.

I hope your babies are better today Sue and Sezzolou. 

My only saving grace is that my lo never gets sick, he's had two very mild colds his whole life (and one serious UTI) so I didn't have to battle sleep when he's been ill. Might be a different story when he goes to nursery at some stage though!


----------



## Perplexed

Two nights ago dd woke up crying at some scary hour. I was extremely exhausted that night and started crying myself, but then she was silent. I woke DH up to ask him if he'd heard dd crying he said uhh she just made a whining noise and went back to sleep. I was so confused because she would rarely just go back to sleep. I got up to check and she was asleep like normal!

As for letting dd cry, I never did cc or CIO but sometimes if I'm particularly tired or she cries (during a nap) while I'm eating or something I don't drop everything and run anymore...but actually letting her cry while I'm right there and can cuddle I can't really do.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The best thing about WIO as my children see bed as a positive and rushed or alone etc. If they wake up they settle themselves (unless ill) and they never had any sleep training. I held them till well past 2 and my DD1 was fed to sleep till about 3.5! No issues at all. Hapoy children who love sleep and happily go to bed. It all comes in time. There is absolutely no need to stress about self settling at such a young age.

In fact,I hear often the ones who CIO have issues with early rising etc


----------



## JessyG

4 hour screaming match last night. But we have a new tooth pokig through. She woke at 6am and was back to bed at 7-9am.

Lets hope for a good saturdsy night girls!


----------



## sue_88

We've broke teeth 10 & 11 over the last few days too which I felt this morning.
We've had no more puke but she's very lethargic! Hoping for good sleep tonight, I had about 2 hours in total.


----------



## JessyG

We only have 4 with one more poking through. Its a pre molar so not what i was expecting her eye teeth are bulging but not cut yet.

teething is the worst thing in the world! Over dramatic lol!?


----------



## JessyG

Poor Millie! Hope she is better soon.


----------



## sue_88

It's definitely the worst thing. My wisdom tooth was playing up a month or two back and holy Jesus the pain was horrendous. These babies do go through a lot, and when your mouth hurts, everything hurts! :-(


----------



## JessyG

Midnight_Fairy said:


> The best thing about WIO as my children see bed as a positive and rushed or alone etc. If they wake up they settle themselves (unless ill) and they never had any sleep training. I held them till well past 2 and my DD1 was fed to sleep till about 3.5! No issues at all. Hapoy children who love&#363; sleep and happily go to bed. It all comes in time. There is absolutely no need to stress about self settling at such a young age.
> 
> In fact,I hear often the ones who CIO have issues with early rising etc

Thank you my hv made out like i was in for the award of worst world mother for giving b a bottle at bedtime. She almost always falls asleep on it. I enjoy the sleepy cuddles and didnt think one bottle a day would dp too much damage to her teeth?


----------



## sue_88

Jessy as long as your brushing twice a day, say morning and bath time, even if she has her milk after she'll be fine.

It's the bottle propping and milk pooling that are the real issues where children are left with bottles in there mouth after they're asleep.

My LO still has her bedtime bottle, I've transitioned the morning bottle to sippy cup now but she likes her bottle at night time. She has her teeth brushed before it at bath time. About 18months I'll think about switching it round.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jade still has her night time bottle too. Occasionally she has one at 5/6am then drifts back off till 8 which is fine by me :)

My other 2 just dropped the bottle themselves. Just gradually got less reliany on it and I think sleep comes with maturity too when the huge spurts and teething ends!


----------



## JessyG

I brush her teeth twice a day, bedtime it is just before her bottle. i always hold her for her bottle and so take it out when she is falling asleep and cuddle her until shes in a deep sleep. She doesnt have a bottle during the day or a dummy so i sort of though this would be ok.


----------



## Button#

Just wanted to add that I WIO with my little boy. We co-slept at various points, fed to sleep, he napped on me. We also had a phase of pulling my hair as a comfort which I solved by buying him a doll with long hair instead of following suggestions to go cold-turkey. He sttn for the first time at 16 months, very off and on though and became more consistent at 21 months. I was also able to kiss him goodnight and leave the room at 21 months. 

My LO was also a bad sleeper and I had a HV call me out on it during a playgroup which was embarrassing. I refused offers to attend sleep clinic as I knew what they would suggest. I'm glad we went with what worked best for him.


----------



## sue_88

JessyG said:


> I brush her teeth twice a day, bedtime it is just before her bottle. i always hold her for her bottle and so take it out when she is falling asleep and cuddle her until shes in a deep sleep. She doesnt have a bottle during the day or a dummy so i sort of though this would be ok.

That sounds fine :thumbup: HVs always want to stick their ore in somewhere!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh we had a pretty rough night last night :( lo just started walking and is drooling up a storm so I think more teeth are on the way. On the plus side his all night nursing seemed to clear out a clogged duct...gotta stay positive ;)


----------



## too_scared

Definitely have to look for the silver lining!


----------



## JessyG

Loving your positivity luna!


----------



## BigAl

I badly wanted to be a wioer, but after 18m I hate to say I caved in. We did bf, cosleep, rocked to sleep etc, but after 13m of solid 1-2 hr wakings I just couldn't take it anymore.

I am very happy to wio again for this one for at least 12m, but not much longer if life is as bad.

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## CaT1285

Just want to give some more hope to WIOers. We did a lot of the things you're not supposed to do: nursing to sleep and sporadically cosleeping are the big ones. My son started STTN every night without any night wakings just after he turned 1.

We just took it one day at a time. If we felt like we could make it through one more night without CIO, we did. It was really rough at times, but we always thought we could do one more night. I certainly don't have anything against CIO and seriously thought about it myself, but I wanted to avoid it if possible.


----------



## Louise88

I did CIO with my dd due to desperation however now that she's over 2 years old I realise that she wouldn't need rocking to sleep now as she's 2 big, she doesn't drink bottles of milk anymore so everything that stressed me out wouldn't have been a big deal now! I hated CIO as well!

I am WIO with my ds I'm in no rush I know he's going to get bigger and I know the feeding or rocking him to sleep won't be forever it will end at some point when he is ready for it to.


----------



## JessyG

How was the weekend for you all? B was up 12:30 - 2 on Sat but sttn last night. expecting a bad one tonight


----------



## sezzolou

We have had a week of self settling at bedtime and 2 nights in a row of sleeping through 7-6am! Wuhooo. I'm feeling refreshed after 2 good nights sleep. It's very rare we get more than 2 nights in a row of sttn though lol. DS has a nasty cold and cough so I'm quite surprised he hasn't woke up. Naps still hard work though, usually go for a quick drive then transfer to cot.

The self settling at bedtime was lo's choice and has come as quite a surprise. It happened once I stopped rubbing his back and hair to try get him to settle and decided to just stand back near the door and let him fidget and play with his comforter in his cot to go to sleep. The minute he finishes his bottle now he clambers to get in his cot. Means less cuddles but in the long run that will be better as no.2 arrives in Jan.&#128522; bottle and sleep now takes 10/15 mins instead of 30-40 mins.

Plus....3 weeks now without ranitidine and domperidone for silent reflux and appears to be symptom free &#128516;


----------



## sezzolou

Do you think they get to the point where they just don't wake up during the night or do wake up but can settle themselves back to sleep?

It confuses me how he will sleep through 7-6/6.30 3 nights in a row then have 2 nights of waking up 5/6 times during the night where I have to go in and then waking for the day at 5.30! At least during the night wakings I'm only in there for literally a minute to lie him down and give his dummy (which he can do himself at 15 mo lol) but it's hard for 
me to get back to sleep each time lol.


----------



## too_scared

Bad few nights here (do we ever get good ones?! Hopefully one day!)

Having to drive Finn around a lot longer than normal to get him to sleep. Getting to sleep around 10. Up yesterday at 8:30 and 7:20 this morning! :coffee: I'm in the last stages of starting my own business sewing baby clothes and I could really use a sleeping baby!

He's still waking every 1-2 hours. I'm up until 1 or 2 and waking every hour and up for the day a few hours later. My head is pounding today. :(

We have to get up at 6 tomorrow to drive 200 km to set up my first craft/trade show that goes 12-9 tomorrow. I really hope he cooperates tonight and goes to sleep his regular time. And a few longer stretches of sleep would be wonderful too. Hotel tomorrow night is going to be something... :wacko:

Here's hoping he naps on my back at the show!

Oh! And coffee without cream isn't nearly so good :grr: Why did I have to forget to get it yesterday?!


----------



## JessyG

Yeah for self settling Sezzolou! 

Boo for Finn waking so much. I will be hoping for a good night for you. B hasnt been too bad this week. Sttn sun and tues up for 1.5 hrs monday and last night. Its an improvement! But still shattered and thats with me going to bed about 9pm. 

Its the weekend again girls. Heres hoping for a good one for us all!


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs: too_scared.
DD has been quite bad the last 10 days. Randomly waking up an hour or so after going down and then not wanting to go back to sleep for about an hour, then up for a couple of hours in the nigt usually 10.30-12.30. But she is then doing a really good stretch of like 12.30-5.30 and then back to sleep until anywhere between 7-8.45!! Last night she wasn't up for the 1 hour or 2 hour stretches so I'm keeping everything crossed that that was a phase! She was up every 2 hours but easily settled with milk (I know I know, but I am too tired to not give it to her!). I just keep reminding myself that this won't last forever and it will feel soooo good once she sleeps better!


----------



## Larkspur

sezzolou said:


> Do you think they get to the point where they just don't wake up during the night or do wake up but can settle themselves back to sleep?
> 
> It confuses me how he will sleep through 7-6/6.30 3 nights in a row then have 2 nights of waking up 5/6 times during the night where I have to go in and then waking for the day at 5.30! At least during the night wakings I'm only in there for literally a minute to lie him down and give his dummy (which he can do himself at 15 mo lol) but it's hard for
> me to get back to sleep each time lol.

Yep, they do learn to resettle themselves. My little guy's room has an audio monitor as it's not close enough to our bedroom for me to hear him. I often hear him wake or semi-wake during the night, even talk a little, then go back to sleep. I only get up if I can hear that he's distressed.


----------



## lanaross

At this point I am a strong believer it's not you or whatever you do, it's your baby's personality. I did the same bedtime routine and tried the same "sleep training" with both of them but DD slept through at 4 months, DS slept through at 9...


----------



## Peppermint25

Can I join this thread too. We too are waiting it out. This is how bad last night got.. She was up from half 10 crying and unsettled until 3.30am. I got no sleep in between and was rocking, feeding and just lying there. Then at half 3 I got her to finally asleep lying on top of me on my chest sitting up. Then she got up at 5 upset. I feel like utter death. 1.5 hours sleep the whole blooming night &#128534; I really don't know how to survive today! 

It's so frustrating as last week I has four nights of her sleeping 7pm-5.30am so I know she can do it! It's crazy how upbeat she is today considering how little sleep. 

Why won't our babies just enjoy their sleep!


----------



## too_scared

Sorry for the rotten night! Lots of coffee!

Coffee is my plan today too. Finn was sleeping but unsettled until after 1 last night. Then up at 2, 3, and 4 and then sleeping until 6:15. I nursed him then (and every time he wakes, it's the only way he settles) and then got up to get ready for the day. 

The bags under my eyes have their own bags. Three nights in a row with 5-6 hours of broken sleep. Off to my first craft show ever in about a half hour. Time to wake the kiddo and get breakfast. Wish us luck! :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## katherinegrey

I just wanted to say from day 1 my baby was 'good' sleeper. He'd happily sleep in his moses basket and didn't want to be held or rocked or fed to sleep. 
At 6 weeks I introduced a proper bedtime routine of bath, bottle, bed, as he seemed to like a routine. By 10 weeks he was STTN. 
I was warned by everyone it wouldn't last, I kept hearing 'just you wait until the 4 month regression/teething/weaning/wonder week developmental leap/when he can stand/ if he gets poorly'. We were lucky, we saw them all off with no bother. He still slept beautifully. 12 hours a night, 2 hours nap. And all at set times.
16 months hit and suddenly everything changed. He suddenly wouldn't nap. Then he wouldn't go to sleep. Then he was waking all through the night. 
From 10 weeks to 16 months I'd honestly had 2 bad nights with him, and the rest he'd STTN, I honestly thought he always would. 
DH and MIL kept telling me to just leave him to cry 'he slept before, and he'll do it again if you just leave him'.
I personally cannot leave my little boy sobbing his heart out all night. Not when I know if I go in and cuddle him he'll calm down.
Now at nearly 22 months, his sleep is still horrible. He naps whenever he crashes out, same for night time sleep. Some nights we have to drive around to settle him off. We do put him in his own bed once he's asleep, but every night he will wake up and come into our bed, and even then he can wake up multiple times, it's just if he's in bed with us already, he'll sit up, realise I'm already there, snuggle up to me and fall back to sleep. So at least he's not upset all night. 
We're waiting it out. I cannot leave him to cry for his mommy. For him, wanting a cuddle in the night is a legitimate need. He won't be high school age crying for mommy to cuddle him, it won't last forever, but for now, this is what he needs. When I had a baby, I knew it was to put his needs first every time, not just the needs I wanted to meet or when it suited me or between certain hours. 
I just wanted to say that establishing 'good' sleep habits from day 1 and a routine and even getting them to STTN is no guarantee they will always sleep lovely. I don't believe holding and cuddling or rocking your baby to sleep is bad and you will pay for it, because if that were the case, what am I paying for? Babies will do things when they're good and ready, if you want to cuddle them all night, you do so :flower:


----------



## wifey29

We waited it out too. DS1 was great up until four months, then slept terribly until about 14 months, when he started to STTN a few days a week. Then the awful 18 month sleep regression hit and we had little to no sleep for two weeks straight. Ever since then though he's slept through every night consistently. The only time he wakes in the night now is if he has a bad dream or leaky nappy.

We're fully intending to do the same with DS2. I'm already getting told that I need to get him STTN by various family members. Sorry, I'll let him do it in his own time thank you very much. It's not like he'll be waking for milk or cuddles when he's 18 is it!


----------



## Larkspur

I don't think this is gospel, but I've noticed through a few posts that sleep tends to go through a really bad patch at 13 months, improves from 14 months, regresses again at 18 months and gets much better again around 20 months. That was certainly my experience. There are probably more regressions to come but at least that pattern might offer some hope to tired mamas!


----------



## sue_88

We're at 14months and it's getting worst but the day :rofl:

(But we've both been ill, and she's teething so so hard right now)!


----------



## luna_19

Wow we have had three nights in a row with a longer stretch to start! (3 hours twice then 4 hours last night) I never thought I would be celebrating that at 11 months but it's been a tough fee months of waking every 30-60 minutes i til I take him to bed with me. Maybe I can finally get some things done in the evenings again. Now if only the nap situation would return to normal :/


----------



## felix555

I've heard too that after the 18 months regression it usually improves.

My LO had not STTN for about 3 months now (I think!) He's 18 months so I'll start the countdown to 20 months then! :haha:

He's just been sleeping in our bed the last week for most the night, I was getting tired of getting up every 2 hours. Feels like a step backwards but I'm exhausted so got to do what we've got to do and I think secretly my OH actually really likes when our LO is in the bed with us.


----------



## too_scared

We're almost 19 months here. Horrible (extra horrible!:wacko:) sleep since the middle of July (16 months). Counting down the seconds until 20 months! Although secretly hoping he sleeps better before then... :haha:


----------



## JessesGirl29

I've noticed a lot of people having problems at six months. Wes woke 12 times last night and I asked the Dr. Today with bloodshot eyes and she said 6-7 months is bad. When they go from baby sleep patterns to adult sleep patterns.....
I've never heard if that but I keep thinking....I can make it one month :coffee:

She said if he was sleeping well before he should just go back.....we'll see. Trying to enjoy my precious baby cuddles....he's changing so fast.


----------



## AJCart

I haven't posted yet, but thought I would let you all know that this thread is a bit of a beacon for me at the moment. Roxy started sleeping through at 10 weeks old. Promptly stopped sleeping through at 4 months old and hasn't slept through once since then. I got sick of running back and forth through the house to her nursery a million times a night about 8 weeks ago so set her up in our room. 4 nights ago I got sick of the up and down game until she eventually ended up in our bed anyway, so have just started putting her to bed in our bed right from the beginning. At least I don't have to get out of bed to resettle her every time now. 

I have had every man and his dog telling me that I just need to let her cry and she'll figure it out, but it has never sat right with me. My instincts were validated about a week ago when she had woken up crying about half an hour after I put her in her cot, I was getting a bit stressed trying to settle her, so put her down and walked away so I could take 30 seconds to breathe. Within ten seconds she had worked herself up so much that she vomited and nearly choked. No thank you. No CIO or CC for us, ever, ever, ever! I'll wait as long as I need to, but I will not put her through that.


----------



## sezzolou

Ahhh at 18 month sleep regression?!! I'm due baby no.2 when Aiden is 18 months lol. In the last week he's slept through 3 nights, then had 2 bad nights, then back to sleeping through last 2 nights. Been glad for it as I've developed real bad morning sickness at 24 weeks....ugghh! I changed him from anti reflux milk to follow on milk (wasn't tolerating cows milk well) 2 nights ago so I was expecting worse sleep.


----------



## JessyG

Oh it is so bad! B has been letting go and standing unaided recently so maybe she is on the cusp of walking.....my head hurts. I used to look forward to going to bed now i just think whats the point i will be up again in a couple of hours!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Such a bad morning here I don't know what to do anymore :cry:

He just won't nap, I spend 45mins/1hr trying. Breastfeeding, rocking until my arms want to fall off, my shoulders hurt all the time, my legs hurt from bouncing....shhhhing, singing......I got him asleep three times and as soon as I out him in the crib he wakes up and cries....

I'm not even a person anymore, all I do is wake up and try to g et. Him to nap all day long. Yesterday it took me an hour to get him to sleep in the morning and he slept half an hour. Today after an hour I felt like I was going to snap. I actually yelled at my baby to just go to sleep :cry::cry::cry: I'm losing it and I feel like the worlds worst mother, I put him in the crib and sat out the back and cried for five minutes and went back in and got him. He's tired, I'm tired....we're both crying.



I feel like I could get in a car and drive away and never come back. I have an OH who only works part time and I do all naps, over night and bedtime. He just says Wes 'only wants the boob'. I'm all alone and I suck. I feel like I'm getting so depressed. I'm failing my child and myself.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry you are feeling so stressed with it all. Believe me, I know how you are feeling. Finn will only go to sleep with nursing too and he's nearly 19 months now. And he sleeping horribly lately. :wacko:

Do you have a baby carrier? I think that will really help a lot. I don't know if you would like to get a woven wrap (there is a definite learning curve! Took a while for me to get comfortable with them) but you could definitely get something like a soft sided carrier (Ergo, Boba, Tula, Kinderpack. There are lots to chose from to get a comfy fit). You can wear baby and still have free arms and give your arms a break! You can also breastfeed in the carrier. And when your kiddo is sitting unaided he can go on your back to give you even more freedom. 

I hope you are ok. Feel free to pm me if you want to talk. Sending more :hugs:


----------



## Popples1

Just to give you some hope... At around 4 months my LO went through a phase where it was a real battle getting him to nap. I had to rock him in my arms or do bouncy walking (which I'm sure the neighbours got a laugh out of!) round our living room. Eventually I read the no cry sleep solution and made more of an effort to get him to sleep in his crib, first by putting him down in it and rocking it/shhing him, which has now moved on to putting him down and kising his cheeks a few times until he drops off. He gradually went from random naps to two or three a day and now makes it really obvious when he's tired. Things are a lot easier. I think for a lot of babies all you need is to give them time. It's not easy when you're in the middle of it though, I was reduced to tears on more than one occasion!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Feeling better now, sleep deprivation is nuts :wacko:

OH took babes out for the afternoon, I napped, cleaned, had a super long shower (I even got to shave) while and played some old school music....feel revived.

It's so tough when you are in huge middle of it all.

Too-scared I'm actually picking up my first woven tomorrow. I have a ring sling but now that bubs is heavy that led to the beginning of the shoulder pain, looking forward to wrap naps and snuggles.


----------



## JessesGirl29

It's funny how life works. I totally broke down yesterday and for the first time EVER my son slept 12 hrs straight with no feeds last night :thumbup:

Thank you Life!!!!!!!


----------



## Larkspur

Funny how that works, huh Jessesgirl?! 

For me, remembering to do/think certain things really helped me through the toughest months...

1. Have a quick snack and gulp of water before trying to put him down to bed/nap so that I wasn't thirsty/low blood sugar if it took a long time. Likewise a quick toilet trip.
2. Having a couple of meals always in the freezer so I wasn't stressed about having to get away to make dinner.
3. Remembering to breathe and calm myself... The more worked up I got, the more he got. 
4. Remembering on the mornings that I woke up feeling like death that after a coffee and shower I would actually feel fine again and that the first bit of the day was actually the worst, not the best I would feel all day.


----------



## luna_19

Little man actually slept a 6 hour stretch last night! It has been MONTHS since he did that


----------



## Popples1

Wow! We've had a couple of great nights sleep. Sunday he slept from 7-5.30 and Monday he slept from 7.30-6! Both days he had mammoth feeds before bed and *I think* (we're doing by BLW so it's hard to tell) actually ate a little food too. Hopefully it wasn't just a fluke and is the start of things to come!


----------



## sezzolou

I've found a naughty cheat which has given us 3 nights in a row of sttn. I know I probably shouldn't encourage the dummy with him too much (only has it for naps and night) but I've been going into him right before I go to bed and popping his dummy back in his mouth (naughty I know). It may be pure co-incidence as he can find the dummy himself if he wants it but he has slept through until 6.15am the last few nights.....bliss!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## too_scared

That is wonderful! 

Finn actually nursed to sleep last night. That is only the second time since the middle of July! We didn't have to walk with him or drive him! But, he didn't nap yesterday so I guess it was a trade off! :wacko:

He went to sleep tonight at 7:30... I don't know when he is going to wake tomorrow! Hopefully not too early! 

I hope you are all well. :flow:


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm still doing okay......

Baby has been way more resistant to me putting him down in the crib nice I nurse him to sleep in the rocking chair....I stressed myself out trying 4-5 times and then gave up and starting last night just layed down on our bed, nursed him to sleep and crept away.....keeping a video monitor on him but it still makes me nervous because he can roll now and I have to take the monitor everywhere just in case....

The wonder weeks app and book have really helped me. I empathize more because I know what he's going through. It says right now is when he realizes that I can walk away as he understands distances now. It makes sense to me because as he falls asleep while nursing now he holds on to my shirt and keeps the other hand right on my boob. I'm not stressing, I'm sure it's a regression and I'll keep gently trying to get him in the crib at night......


----------



## too_scared

Sleep here is starting to stress me out. :( We had to drive Finn to get him to sleep tonight. He fell asleep a little after 9. He woke at 10 and 11 so far. I just started a WAHM business and I need to get time to sew. I have orders waiting to be sewn but I can't get time. :wacko: 

I almost broke down crying tonight. I am so exhausted that I keep bumping my elbows on things. I never did it before but sleep has been so bad lately that I'm becoming extra clumsy. I banged my elbow just at the right spot putting him into the car this evening that it is still sore. I almost cried from pain and then I almost cried from frustration. I really need him to sleep soon.

I was so tired today I took a 3 hour nap with him. It didn't help. :(

I hope you're all doing all :flow:


----------



## JessyG

B had quite a good week last week sttn twice and only one bad night. Tonight on the other hand is a bad night. Its 3:14 and i have been up since 1:30. She did a poo then was all hyper. Gave her milk and cuddles her in the chair, didnt help. 

Sunday uses to be her sttn day! I dread the week if this is the start of it.


----------



## Popples1

Ack! After a few STTN we've had two annoyingly early starts - 4.30 yesterday and 4 today. I fed him at both and he settled for a little while tonight (yesterday was a dead loss and we just got up instead) but by the time I was starting to drift off he was awake again. It's now 6am and he's up, dressed and rolling around (just did a huge yawn, the monkey) and I'm contemplating my first cup of tea. 

I know it could be (and has been) a lot worse but I was just daring to hope that this STTN might last. The temperature has dropped quite a bit here so I did wonder if he woke up cold - will be trying extra jammies tonight!

I really do sympathise with you ladies, lack of sleep is horrible. I'm feeling stressed about weaning too which isn't helping. He's over 7mo and won't swallow a damn thing! He puts the food in his mouth then drools until it falls out again!


----------



## sezzolou

Not too bad here. We have 50/50 I'd say. Sometimes he sleeps through other nights he wakes 4 or 5 times and I go into him, usually only takes a minute to get him back to sleep. Occasionally he throws in a middle of the night party but they are less frequent now he's 15 mo. I'm also coming to terms with him being an early riser (our day usually starts between 5.30/6am). 

We had a few nights in a row where he woke up a lot and would stop crying as soon as I or my husband went in his room. Think it got to hubby abit as he is really pushing for us to do cc but fortunately lo slept through the last 2 nights. I think he's just getting more nervous about sleep or lack of it when baby 2 comes in Jan, as am I lol.


----------



## sue_88

Last 3 nights have been ok. We were in a caravan on holiday and first 2 nights were up frequent but I expected that anyway as I was up regardless of LO as it was a strange bed & noises etc. however last night M went to sleep at about 9:30, me about 10:30 and we both slept through until 8am!! Was lush, woke up so refreshed!! Although perhaps could of done with being woken earlier as we had to check out by 10am but in the end we managed to be packed up and ready in time.

M went to bed at 6:50 tonight so hopefully a good night, we've had a good start anyway so far! X


----------



## Popples1

Oh god - someone reminded me yesterday that the clocks are about to change. Worried that my early starts are about to get an hour earlier! :wacko:

LO slept to 4.50 today then after a feed (and a couple of resettles) stayed in bed until 6.20. I was wide awake of course but at least I was rested and cosy!


----------



## Larkspur

Well, today I can join you ladies in the queue for the coffee... just had two pretty horrific nights. :coffee:

There was a massive power blackout in my city Saturday night due to a fire at a substation, and it blew out burglar alarms everywhere - including ours! Can you imagine evacuating a baby, a toddler and two small dogs to my parents' place in the early hours of the morning, no lights, as an alarm screams at 80 decibels? 

That would be enough alone to disrupt the kids, but we've also had the change to summer daylight savings, and my toddler coming down with a cold to add to the mix! Sunday night he was up 10+ times, while baby decided to have a two-hour middle of the night party (developmental - she's starting to babble and rolling completely) as well as a couple of other nursing stops. Maybe one hour's sleep for me and a bit more for OH? 

Last night was better, but we still had no power, so the routine was messed up - DS had one wakeup but resettled himself (was happier with a dose of Pamol before bed) and DD took about 1.5 hours to settle - she's usually a 15-minute wonder. She then did a five-hour stretch but refused to go back in her hammock (very cold room) so ended up in bed with me for the rest of the night as OH was downstairs with DS since his room is too far away for us to hear him easily, and the baby monitor wasn't working because of the power cut. 

Fingers crossed things go better tonight! They both conked out easily, which is a good sign/start.


----------



## sheebee

Although my lo is a toddler not a baby (he was 2 in july) I'm checking in! And I'll be here in January as baby number 2 is on their way. So yes, over two years and I'm still waiting it out... Not 100% sure how things will pan out when number 2 arrives but pretty sure I'll find out!!


----------



## sue_88

Co-slept last night from some ungodly hour. Don't even know what time it was as didn't look at my phone :dohh: then woke up god knows how many times with feet in my back, head butted in the mouth, smacked in the face. Lol

She's been sleeping soundly since 7pm bedtime tonight.....time will tell. Meanwhile I'm finishing up my brew then bed!


----------



## JessyG

Sttn last night bliss! Tonight however ots 2:15 been up for 45 mins now. Changed nappy gave milk, just waitig until shes tired again i guess!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Back to co sleeping for me. He seems so clingy I feel likes he's in the oase where he realizes distances and that I leave. My gut tells me if I Ian provide extra reassurance now he'll get back to his crib soon (we both sleep better that way).


----------



## too_scared

Definitely reassurance is the best way to get through it :)

Finn fell asleep tonight nursing in the wrap. SO nice that we didn't have to walk or drive with him! I hope it continues and then we can eventually get back to falling asleep in bed. I don't understand for the life of me why he will nurse to sleep in bed for a nap in the day but not at night. :wacko: Silly boy! I'm sure it will eventually get back to the way it was. 

I hope you all have a good night tonight! JessyG, I hope your LO gets back to sleep very quickly!


----------



## JessyG

Yeah back in bed for 2:30! Not bad. I however keep waking up argh!


----------



## sezzolou

5am start again for us this morning but at least he slept through until 
then. Tried bringing him into bed at 5am but he was frantic for my hair and pulling it like crazy which Is really starting to get to me. At 5.20 this morning his was so frantic to play with my hair that he hit my nose and gave me a nose bleed &#128542; waiting on a friend making a ragdoll but think I'll go out and buy a doll today. Debating whether to try taking his dummy away as he's such a mucossy congested 15 mo constantly, I'm sure the dummy makes his breathing worse.


----------



## Larkspur

sezzolou said:


> 5am start again for us this morning but at least he slept through until
> then. Tried bringing him into bed at 5am but he was frantic for my hair and pulling it like crazy which Is really starting to get to me. At 5.20 this morning his was so frantic to play with my hair that he hit my nose and gave me a nose bleed &#128542; waiting on a friend making a ragdoll but think I'll go out and buy a doll today. Debating whether to try taking his dummy away as he's such a mucossy congested 15 mo constantly, I'm sure the dummy makes his breathing worse.

Ha, my LO is obsessed with playing with my hair too. He's very gentle, so not a big deal, but every night when I go to put him to bed, the first thing he demands is "Pony hair APART, Mummy!" (I always wear my hair up in a topknot because Little Miss tugs on it too and she is NOT gentle.) At least she hasn't given me a nosebleed yet, you poor thing! 

This is clearly my OH's fault in some way, as he is hairdresser!


----------



## sue_88

Up at 5:20 here, tried to co sleep, wouldn't stop pissing about or sitting up etc so put her back in her bed and luckily she went back off till 8! 

Nearly had a meltdown last night through in my own head.......why can't she just go through, I'm exhausted! I don't understand WHY she's waking up so upset, when she can resettle. Gahhhhhh, tired mummy.


----------



## Popples1

We were up at 5 for a feed them he went back down until 7.20. I'm astounded! He's 7mo and that's the first time I can recall
him ever sleeping 12 hours. I was wide awake of course, wondering by he was so quiet!


----------



## felix555

sezzolou said:


> 5am start again for us this morning but at least he slept through until
> then. Tried bringing him into bed at 5am but he was frantic for my hair and pulling it like crazy which Is really starting to get to me. At 5.20 this morning his was so frantic to play with my hair that he hit my nose and gave me a nose bleed &#128542; waiting on a friend making a ragdoll but think I'll go out and buy a doll today. Debating whether to try taking his dummy away as he's such a mucossy congested 15 mo constantly, I'm sure the dummy makes his breathing worse.

I'd toss a wig in his cot and hope for the best :haha:

Sleep is like fantasy in our house now. I don't think it's ever going to happen! My LO has a cold at the moment too and was up every hour last night and up from 4-7 then slept until 9. Not that he needs the excuse of the cold to not sleep! He does that anyways.


----------



## Popples1

Maybe we should to open a coffee delivery business to bring caffeine to mums in need at all hours of the night...

Love the wig idea!! :haha:


----------



## sezzolou

Lol might go with the wig idea! Anything to give my poor head a rest. We've just started 1st nap with no dummy. I did cheat though...timed it so we were at toddler rhyme time until his nap time then he fell to sleep on the drive home and I transferred him to his cot. No crying for his dummy though but I think he was too tired after his 5am get up &#128564; 

It's nice having you all to chat to about WIO! Even though things are hard its good to not be stressing about sleep training and all that and to just go with the flow &#128522;

Also I see a few mummies on this thread are also due in the new year like me! Booked my birth pool hire last night for my home birth..exciting!


----------



## EcoMama

We waited it out with my now 5yr old.... from 3.5yrs he was sleeping in his own bed. I'm now waiting it out with my 1yr old. She's more of a booby monster compared to her brother so the weaning may take longer! Great thread :)


----------



## too_scared

Felix, sleep feels like a fantasy here too :wacko: Silly kiddos! 

Finn was up every 2 hours all night. I didn't go to sleep until 12 and he was up at 7. I'm exhausted . I never get more that 6-7 hours of very broken sleep. You would think I would learn to go to sleep earlier... Haha!

My coffee press is my best friend lately!


----------



## felix555

too_scared said:


> Felix, sleep feels like a fantasy here too :wacko: Silly kiddos!
> 
> Finn was up every 2 hours all night. I didn't go to sleep until 12 and he was up at 7. I'm exhausted . I never get more that 6-7 hours of very broken sleep. You would think I would learn to go to sleep earlier... Haha!
> 
> My coffee press is my best friend lately!

I'm exactly the same! Every night I say I'm going to bed early and then before I realise it's 12!


----------



## JessesGirl29

felix555 said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> Felix, sleep feels like a fantasy here too :wacko: Silly kiddos!
> 
> Finn was up every 2 hours all night. I didn't go to sleep until 12 and he was up at 7. I'm exhausted . I never get more that 6-7 hours of very broken sleep. You would think I would learn to go to sleep earlier... Haha!
> 
> My coffee press is my best friend lately!
> 
> I'm exactly the same! Every night I say I'm going to bed early and then before I realise it's 12!Click to expand...

I'm the exact same way. It's because by the time I have the baby down and even settled once again I'm craving me time so bad I just want to sit with my partner and relax at the 'end' of the day. We're trying to watch the last season of Game of Thrones and we haven't even gotten through the first episode. No joke. That's why I stay up late, I figure I'll be tired in the morning anyways. I have to have me time.


----------



## too_scared

Me time... Ahhhh... :) 

We're still on the second season of Game of Thrones!


----------



## Larkspur

I guess that's something I learned the first time around... It goes so fast. TV can wait. In the worst patches, I would go to bed at like, 8pm. Seriously, put GoT on hold and do it for just one week, you'll feel so much better.

My little man is coming out the other side of his cold but now baby has it, so I've been up all night with her, poor little poppet.


----------



## too_scared

We hardly watch tv anymore. I can't remember the last time we watched a movie. I'm in the process of starting a WAHM business so I have lots of late nights working. :coffee:

Some days I just think f it and nap with him or go to bed when he does. Haha!


----------



## felix555

sezzolou said:


> 5am start again for us this morning but at least he slept through until
> then. Tried bringing him into bed at 5am but he was frantic for my hair and pulling it like crazy which Is really starting to get to me. At 5.20 this morning his was so frantic to play with my hair that he hit my nose and gave me a nose bleed &#55357;&#56862; waiting on a friend making a ragdoll but think I'll go out and buy a doll today. Debating whether to try taking his dummy away as he's such a mucossy congested 15 mo constantly, I'm sure the dummy makes his breathing worse.

I saw these advertised today, wonder if it might work. Bit pricey though if it doesn't!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lalaloopsy-Loopy-Mittens-Fluff-Stuff/dp/B00C2P73SS/ref=reg_hu-br_item-added

Eta - maybe ask the Santa grotto bargain geniuses if they know of something similar but cheaper?


----------



## JessyG

I always go to bed early even pre baby. I love love love my sleep....figured I would have a baby that loved her sleep too. She's in bed now.....lets see what tonight holds!


----------



## sezzolou

felix555 said:


> sezzolou said:
> 
> 
> 5am start again for us this morning but at least he slept through until
> then. Tried bringing him into bed at 5am but he was frantic for my hair and pulling it like crazy which Is really starting to get to me. At 5.20 this morning his was so frantic to play with my hair that he hit my nose and gave me a nose bleed &#65533;&#65533; waiting on a friend making a ragdoll but think I'll go out and buy a doll today. Debating whether to try taking his dummy away as he's such a mucossy congested 15 mo constantly, I'm sure the dummy makes his breathing worse.
> 
> I saw these advertised today, wonder if it might work. Bit pricey though if it doesn't!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lalaloopsy-Loopy-Mittens-Fluff-Stuff/dp/B00C2P73SS/ref=reg_hu-br_item-added
> 
> Eta - maybe ask the Santa grotto bargain geniuses if they know of something similar but cheaper?Click to expand...

Thanks for that . I've found a few on eBay so think I might buy one from there to see if he likes it before buying a new one &#128522;


----------



## luna_19

Ugh just when little man's sleep seemed to be getting better he got a cold :(

I also go to bed pretty early, usually around 9 but sometimes I read until maybe 10. I still.get a bit of me time from 7ish on (in between wakeups of.course :dohh:)


----------



## JessyG

Slept through Wednesday. Up for hours last night. Starting to think its got something to do with being at my mums although we have been staying there thur/fri for months and she used to sleep really well there. She is up at our house but not usually for as long. Ugh I really really really miss my sleep.


----------



## sezzolou

My lo stays at my mums Thursday day/ night and all day Friday too! I work long hours thurs/fri so it's good. He always sleeps better there though and will go back to sleep if my mum has to take him in the spare bed with her on an early wakeup (never goes back to sleep for me). 

Aiden has a cold also! Lots of wakeups due to coughing and 5/5.30am get ups &#128542; last night was bliss as he stayed at my mums and I stayed at home to try catch up on sleep...really feeling it lately!


----------



## JessyG

Sadly my mum wont have her overnight without me there. I just hope she grows out of this soon. Actually starting to feel really down about it. Feel like my life is on hold as no one will baby sit for me to even go to the cinema or for a meal plus I am too tired to do anything anyway. Here's hoping it gets better for us....and soon!


----------



## sue_88

Millie slept through last night.....7-7 exactly!! Well 7:01 she woke me :D

I on the other hand need a bloody slap as I was ironing and washing clothes till 00:40!!!!!! So I was stick shattered.


----------



## sezzolou

Step back for us...5-6 wake ups a night with this cold and instead of lying straight back down, dummy in and sleep I'm having to pick him up and hold him until he's asleep. 4 hours of broken sleep for me and a snoring hubby!! Ahhhh! &#128563;


----------



## danielle1984

I want to share my story too! So glad I'm not the only one, I love reading everyone's experience.

My son is 15 months and has never sttn. We have been co-sleeping since day 1 and nurse to sleep. We have a mattress on the floor in his room and he will not nap nor sleep at night without me beside him. So no alone time with my husband :blush: but we are ok with that because we know it will pass. He does have some nights with a long stretch 3-4 hrs and then he'll wake up every 1-2 hours....but lately the last month, those nights are rare. He wakes every 1-2 hours (he is teething, sleep regression too at 15 month mark). 

Funny how at the babysitter he will go down in his playpen for two hours without nursing and without waking up. She told me he never cried himself to sleep, she only puts him down when he is tired and pouf! He's out! Sometimes I feel jealous of those moms who has babies who sttn however I feel that those moms who CIO/CC are missing something in this very short lifetime experiences. I love those wonderful cuddles in the middle of the night when I can give a goodnight kiss and see his sleepy face whenever I want :hugs: It's the most beautiful thing ever!


----------



## too_scared

Sleepy snuggles are the very best!! I absolutely love it when I get in bed and my kiddo rolls over and snuggles in. <3

Last night I swear Finn comfort nursed all. night. long. Ouch! I am really hoping it sleeps better tonight. We are having a mixed bag here with getting him to sleep. Some nights he will nurse to sleep in the wrap and then transfer to the bed, and some nights we still have to take him for a drive. 

I hope you are all doing well. :flow:


----------



## JessyG

Sat night - slept through. Tonight, she was sick at bedtime poor baby but was still asleep by 8. Its 2am and I have been up for an hour. So tired &#128555;


----------



## JessyG

She finally fell asleep at 3:30. But I had to cuddle her until about 4am. She is sleep sleeing now its 7:30 but I am wide awake!


----------



## sue_88

Little one last night went 7-6:30 had 8oz milk then slept in till 10!! Good job really as I got very drunk on Sat night whilst LO was with grandparents until Sun night (first night out in 2 years!!!!) and I needed a good sleep!

Tonight she's not settling well but we both have colds :cry: we're in for a long night!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs ladies xxx


----------



## JessyG

She slept 7-6:30 last night. She woke at 3am had a cuddle and back to bed. 15 mins up for me. I can handle that!


----------



## sue_88

That's good Hun! 

M was up 4:30-5:30, then slept till 9am. We both felt a bit rubbish with our colds x


----------



## irish_cob

I love this thread! 
My story: my first daughter was ff (long story, not going into now, it wasn't what I wanted) and never fell asleep on the bottle. The problem we had was with getting her to sleep at night in the first place. Ok, she didn't sleep through til she was about 16 months and she had middle of the night parties fairly regularly but the worst bit was getting her to flipping sleep in the first place!

We used to rock and pat her to sleep until she was about 12 months but then that stopped working. We tried all the gentle methods, shush pat in her cot, pick up put down, lying her down in her cot over and over, nothing worked. We used to give up at bedtime after 2+ hours of trying to get her to sleep and bring her back downstairs. She used to stay up til 11 or midnight and then catch up on her sleep the next day at the childminders!

Finally we fell into something she would tolerate. I'd put her in her cot and then sit/lie on the floor next to it, very little interaction with her, but not forcing her to lie down or anything, just being quietly present in the room. After anywhere from 1-3 hours she'd fall asleep. Those 1-3 hours would consist of crawling/ cruising up and down the cot, singing, bouncing, playing etc, then sometimes she'd get whingy and let me rock/pat her to sleep, other times she'd lie down and go to sleep on her own.

She wouldn't accept me sitting by the door, she wouldn't accept me leaving the room, I just had to sit/lie on the floor by her cot for hours a night. I dreaded bedtime, it was dull, unpredictable and I always felt like a failure because I was sat in the dark on my own for hours and hours.

When we moved her to a bed at 21 months, I used to have to sit on the end of the bed for hours whilst she tossed and turned, sang, chatted, got in and out of bed etc. so still I was sitting upstairs for hours.

Then no2 was born and my OH took over bedtime. I was in hospital for 4 weeks with my baby when she was 9 weeks old so my OH was on his own with dd1, and he really cracked on with a routine with her. She was 2 years and 3 months at this point. He managed to get her to accept that she didn't need him sitting with her all night. It took a while, she'd get in and out of bed, shout downstairs to him etc, but he carried on and when I got out of hospital he carried on doing dd1's bedtime whilst I focused on dd2.

Finally we cracked bedtime with her at about 2y and 9m. She is happy to go to bed now, she knows her routine, pjs on, teeth brushing, books, cuddles and night night, which is great as I do bedtimes on my own 4 nights a week now due to my OH changing jobs. She usually sleeps through now too, probably 18/20 nights.

So we got there in the end, we waited it out. Yes I was fed up and frustrated a lot of nights lying on the cold hard floor by her cot for hours at a time. But we never had to resort to CIO or cc and she got there in her own time.

Next post about dd2!


----------



## irish_cob

Ok so dd2, funnily enough we have the same problem with her, it must be something about our family, getting her to go to sleep at night is the hardest bit too. As a newborn she used to stay awake all night til 2 or 3am. At 9 weeks she was still up til midnight or 1am most nights. At 15 weeks it was 10.30pm. Where are all these babies who are tired and ready for bed at 7pm? I think I just breed night owls.

So dd2 is bf and thankfully does feed to sleep. However as my OH now works evenings, I have to do bedtime alone, so dd2 has to wait til dd1 is in bed before I can concentrate on feeding her to sleep, because if dd1 is still up she's too noisy and too much of a distraction for dd2 to go to sleep!

So dd1 is in bed for around 8pm, then I focus on dd2 but sometimes she feeds for a bit but is wide awake and showing no signs of sleeping. I usually commit the cardinal sin and take her downstairs rather than sitting upstairs with a happy squealing baby who wakes dd1 up. I can at least then get on with the washing up and tidying. She is really good too, entertains herself quite happily so I can get on with jobs etc, so I don't mind having her around.

Eventually she realises she is tired and lets me feed her to sleep, usually between 9 and 10.30pm.

Some nights she'll sleep 6 hours straight, other nights she'll be up every 1-2 hours. It's so unpredictable. When she wakes I feed her back to sleep again. I don't mind if she's just up for a quick 15 minute feed and back to bed, it's the 1 hour feeds which I struggle with and even worse are the middle of the night parties but touch wood she's not had one of those for a fortnight.

I tried asking a sleep expert for some help, supposedly gentle help, but her plan was sitting by the cot and lying her down each time she stood up and apart from that ignoring her. I tried it one night, even with me there she was hysterical, screaming, reaching for me, it was awful. OH hated it too. So we've proven to ourselves that it is not gentle and we don't want that route for us or our baby. So we're back to waiting it out. Luckily she is a happy easy baby, very different from my high needs dd1.

I'll continue to feed her to sleep for as long as she needs. I know she'll get there eventually as my oldest daughter proved.

I'll stop worrying about her staying up late, her development is normal, she catches a nap in the day usually, and my dd1 was the same yet is ridiculously tall and totally developmentally normal and her sleep was crap so I know it won't affect her development. As my friend said to me there's no exam you have to pass for putting your baby to bed at 7pm, she's right, so if it works for our family I will carry on muddling through as I have been and stop giving myself a hard time over what I should or could be doing.


----------



## JessyG

Thank you for this Irish cob! My girl loves movement but not always in your arms. Many nights I have had to put her in her pram rock her until she is asleep then move her to her cot. It's that ridiculous in our house! 

That's not too bad Sue especially if she has a cold. b had two more teeth coming through which might explain the nonsense over the last week.


----------



## irish_cob

I think a lot of parents end up doing ridiculous things that seem to last forever at the time but actually things won't always be like this, and you don't have to CIO or be tough to get to your desired end point if you are prepared to be patient and just go with it xx


----------



## irish_cob

Oh yes, the other thing I meant to say is that an earlier bedtime only really clicked for dd1 once she dropped her nap in the day at about 2y and 9m!


----------



## JessyG

B feeds to sleep pretty much every bedtime at 6:45-7pm its what to do with her when she wakes. Co sleeping doesn't work. Sometimes a cuddle does sometimes not then its walking with the buggy. I have never seen 1am so many times in my whole life....even as a bloody uni student lol!

I admire you so much for going through it again with DD2! I am completely off the idea of a 2nd.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> B feeds to sleep pretty much every bedtime at 6:45-7pm its what to do with her when she wakes. Co sleeping doesn't work. Sometimes a cuddle does sometimes not then its walking with the buggy. I have never seen 1am so many times in my whole life....even as a bloody uni student lol!
> 
> I admire you so much for going through it again with DD2! I am completely off the idea of a 2nd.

I am so with you, no ways I could survive another! :haha:

I am quite happy I was set on "one and done" before I even had my LO because if I wasn't he'd have completely put me off it. There's no way I could survive the newborn days or the sleep deprivation again ... I have aged about 10 years in the last 18 months!


----------



## sezzolou

Its nice to hear from so many WIOers! :flower:
Im really hoping the next bub is a better sleeper lol. Cant imagine getting up to 2 of them on a night!
Lo slept through last night which i really needed as hes been waking around 6 times a night with this cold. Hes has a really nasty mucousy cough poor thing. Last night i only gave him a small bottle of milk incase that was making him worse, propped his cot at one end and gave him his new ragdoll. Didnt hear a peep until 6:15am which was great! Hes probably just teasing me though with one good nights sleep lol.


----------



## felix555

sezzolou said:


> Its nice to hear from so many WIOers! :flower:
> Im really hoping the next bub is a better sleeper lol. Cant imagine getting up to 2 of them on a night!
> Lo slept through last night which i really needed as hes been waking around 6 times a night with this cold. Hes has a really nasty mucousy cough poor thing. Last night i only gave him a small bottle of milk incase that was making him worse, propped his cot at one end and gave him his new ragdoll. Didnt hear a peep until 6:15am which was great! Hes probably just teasing me though with one good nights sleep lol.

So the ragdoll was a hit? 

The second one will be a better sleeper!


----------



## irish_cob

My second is easier cos at least she feeds to sleep! Yes quite often I'm up with both of them in the night. I usually kick OH out to dd1 in the night to be honest, she's "his" child by default if we're both here and the baby is "mine" if that makes sense x


----------



## sezzolou

felix555 said:


> sezzolou said:
> 
> 
> Its nice to hear from so many WIOers! :flower:
> Im really hoping the next bub is a better sleeper lol. Cant imagine getting up to 2 of them on a night!
> Lo slept through last night which i really needed as hes been waking around 6 times a night with this cold. Hes has a really nasty mucousy cough poor thing. Last night i only gave him a small bottle of milk incase that was making him worse, propped his cot at one end and gave him his new ragdoll. Didnt hear a peep until 6:15am which was great! Hes probably just teasing me though with one good nights sleep lol.
> 
> So the ragdoll was a hit?
> 
> The second one will be a better sleeper!Click to expand...

I had a sneak peek at him before i went to bed and he was alseep cuddling it! So cute!! He didnt really play with my hair much this morning when i brought him into bed for 20 mins at 6:15am. Time will tell....im hoping thats one of the reasons he slept though?! Guess ill find out tonight and the next!


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> JessyG said:
> 
> 
> B feeds to sleep pretty much every bedtime at 6:45-7pm its what to do with her when she wakes. Co sleeping doesn't work. Sometimes a cuddle does sometimes not then its walking with the buggy. I have never seen 1am so many times in my whole life....even as a bloody uni student lol!
> 
> I admire you so much for going through it again with DD2! I am completely off the idea of a 2nd.
> 
> I am so with you, no ways I could survive another! :haha:
> 
> I am quite happy I was set on "one and done" before I even had my LO because if I wasn't he'd have completely put me off it. There's no way I could survive the newborn days or the sleep deprivation again ... I have aged about 10 years in the last 18 months![/QUOTE
> 
> Me too. I am hoping I can claw back some years when she is older and I have the energy to work out and put make up on lol!Click to expand...


----------



## JessyG

Oh so two nights of decent sleep and now......we have a cold haha. Well if you don't laugh you cry eh! 

I feel like i must have had too much sleep in my pre baby life and this is how it averages out lol


----------



## sue_88

Last two nights M has been so upset an hour or two after bed, really crying hard, so very unsettled. So she's running round the lounge currently :dohh: I don't know what to doooooooooo!!!!

She's had some medicine tonight as we had frantic dummy chewing...she's happy enough now just wish she'd be asleep!! At least I'm not in work until 11am tomorrow.


----------



## JessyG

Oh sue I have had many night of what on earth do I do now! Hope she eventually went to sleep for you.

Well we have had a night and a half and its not even over. Unsettled constantly until 11pm. Did 2 hr stretch until 1. Changed her bum gave Calpol and milk and she's back asleep again I hope until 7am. Anyone taking bets!? Lol


----------



## sue_88

We went to bed at 11:30 and luckily she went through. She's still in her cot currently kicking the crap out of the headboard so I better get up!! Lol


----------



## AJCart

We had a BAD one last night. DD has a bit of a nasty cold. She went down without a fuss at about 8pm. Woke at 10 and was completely inconsolable. Managed to get some medicine in to her and give her a drink of water and then spent the next hour pacing the loungeroom, rubbing her back to calm her down. Finally back asleep about 11.30. Awake screaming again at 2, but settled again by 2.30. And then awake again, screaming, at 3.30 and took another hour to get her settled back down again. Hoping for a better one tonight seeing as she has so kindly passed her germs on to me now, haha.


----------



## sezzolou

Aww, bad nights all around then?! Aiden was up at 11, 12.30 and 5am then up for the day bright as a button at 6am. Had to hold him until he was asleep again each time during the night. I'm constantly feeling run down now after so much broken sleep and early mornings. Not sure what to do and it's getting closer to clock change too &#128542;


----------



## JessyG

Ugh worst day I have had In a long long time. Had 3 cat naps all night. Poor monkey has a horrid cold. 

Am being constantly told that its my own fault that its like this I should leave her to cry....even when I explained well actually she was pretty ill last night. Going to start putting eye drops in and pretending she's a great sleeper as thats just not supportive of my supposed friends. 

To top it off work is a nightmare and I just feel like I am utterly useless. I look like shit my poor oh must wonder what he saw in me.


----------



## sue_88

Aww Hun :hugs: it's shit isn't it. It's easy for these people to say let her cry they're not the ones having their heart ripped out when you hear it. We just love our babies far to much to leave them abandoned in a cot crying for us :hugs:

It will get better, I don't know when but I know it will! 

Millie threw up her entire dinner at bath time all over the bathroom floor :sick: at least it wasn't on carpet! She refused all her milk as well and went to sleep only to wake up 20mi s later and throw up all over her bed. So I will be up eventually because she'll be starving at some silly hour! *yawn* least that's my working week done now until Wednesday! She's now resting in her chair next to me in the lounge.


----------



## sezzolou

sue_88 said:


> Aww Hun :hugs: it's shit isn't it. It's easy for these people to say let her cry they're not the ones having their heart ripped out when you hear it. We just love our babies far to much to leave them abandoned in a cot crying for us :hugs:
> 
> It will get better, I don't know when but I know it will!
> 
> Millie threw up her entire dinner at bath time all over the bathroom floor :sick: at least it wasn't on carpet! She refused all her milk as well and went to sleep only to wake up 20mi s later and throw up all over her bed. So I will be up eventually because she'll be starving at some silly hour! *yawn* least that's my working week done now until Wednesday! She's now resting in her chair next to me in the lounge.

Aww, there's a really nasty contagious tummy bug going around at the minute. (We are in Lancashire and there's talk of it being norovirus). All of my friends and their kids have had it and now it's going around my work too (gp surgery). Somehow we have avoided it but I'm sure it will get us soon. Hope you're lo feels better soon.


----------



## sue_88

She's only just gone down, she's thrown up until there was literally nothing but a bit of sicky foam left :-( poor baby. But she's flat out now in her cot, bless her. Hope it doesn't last in tomorrow, the nursery did warn us about a tummy bug going round but we only just had one a few weeks ago so I thought we'd skip this one :dohh:

Here's to a restless night :wine: lol


----------



## sue_88

P.s ..... I'm from Blackpool :D


----------



## felix555

Today I was looking at my LO's sleep logs ... I keep these on and off to see how much worse or better things are getting because it's a bit of a haze at times and I have a Type A personality and like to look back and think at least now it's better :haha:

It made me feel better that I woke up 3 times last night when I saw some of those entries. 

On the 16th of December for instance ... 

bed: 19:35
Wakings: 
20:00 - 20:05 
20:40 - 20:50 
23:20 - 23:45
00:10 - 00:25 
01:05 - 02:10 
04:30 - 04:35 
05:35 - 06:50 
Up for the day: 08:00 

I have no idea how I survived that. That was what it was like from newborn until about 10 months-ish.

I like to think I survived that so I should be able to survive the current 3 hour raves at 1am! 

Sue, sorry your LO is ill.


----------



## sezzolou

sue_88 said:


> P.s ..... I'm from Blackpool :D

Oh heeey! It most likely is this tummy bug that's got your lo then! Poor baby&#128542; Most I know who have had it are here in blackpool but i work near Preston and it's spreading like wildfire there too!


----------



## JessyG

We have some snuffly baby here. Went down ok at 7pm. Woke ten mins later for a cuddle back down by 7:30 then up again at 10:30. Still awake now bit she looks full of beans. Still one more day at work for me. So thankful that I stay with my mum on a Thurs night. She's so good at helping out.

Felix I wish I had kept a log!

Thanks sue just having one of those woe is me days.


----------



## felix555

Must be a full moon :haha:

My LO woke up a little while ago and is sleeping in my arms, I've tried putting him back down but he wasn't on-board with that.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry there are so many sick kiddos lately. I hope they all feel better soon!

Finn actually nursed to sleep tonight. I am not so silly to think it will happen again tomorrow night... Haha!

I hope yout lo's all wake up feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## JessyG

b has been like that. Would prob sleep all night in your arms but you put her down and she's not happy.

Sue I hope Millie is feeling better soon. Poor wee girl being sick so much and poor you.


----------



## JessyG

Too scared that's good he nursed to sleep. Lets hope its a better night for us all tomorrow!


----------



## sue_88

Well little one is still sleeping in bed, she did sleep through but I got up at 3 & 6 to make sure she'd not choked to death on vomit. She managed some milk @7:15 and then fell back to sleep. Hopefully that will stay down this morning...think we'll be doing bland food today, if she wants it.

I'm knackered, feel sick but not pukey sick just exhausted sick and I have a headache. Think I'll get some paracetamol and wash it down with a hot brew!

Hope everyone had an ok night x


----------



## felix555

sue_88 said:


> Well little one is still sleeping in bed, she did sleep through but I got up at 3 & 6 to make sure she'd not choked to death on vomit. She managed some milk @7:15 and then fell back to sleep. Hopefully that will stay down this morning...think we'll be doing bland food today, if she wants it.
> 
> I'm knackered, feel sick but not pukey sick just exhausted sick and I have a headache. Think I'll get some paracetamol and wash it down with a hot brew!
> 
> Hope everyone had an ok night x

Hope she's much better when she wakes up. I'm sure the lie in will do her a world of good.


----------



## LunarSpoon

I definitely needed to see this! The "WIO" mindset is very much in line with my personality, but it has been a genuine struggle this last month or so. Our son is 3.5 months and wakes 8-10 times each night, giving me at most an 1.5 hour stretch of sleep at any given time, but more like an hour usually. After 5:00 am, he's up every 30 minutes. I'm EXHAUSTED! 

I was diagnosed and treated for severe depression/bipolar disorder in high school and college but have been happy, stable, and medication free for 3 years now. Unfortunately I know my body well enough to know I'm far more susceptible to.depression when I am sleeping poorly, so it has been a battle of will to keep myself trucking forward with a positive attitude.. but my sweet little boy is incredibly helpful! 

He is EBF and co-sleeps with us, and I plan on having him do so until him waking/feeding is down to 2-3x per night. People are constantly asking me if he is sleeping any better yet, and I honestly just say "Nope, he's a baby!" and change the topic. Anyone constantly told to switch to formula?! I swear ALL my friends claim their babies have slept 8+ hours from the first week onwards "thanks" to formula. So frustrating!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ sounds like the 4mth leap xx


----------



## too_scared

So... Finn nursed to sleep last night and then slept 6.5 hours before waking to nurse (unfortunately it took him about 45 minutes to settle again and he woke a few more times before getting up at 8 - after going to sleep last night at 10:15...) Then he napped an epic nap of 3.5 hours this afternoon!

Then... tonight we were right back to having to drive him around to get him to sleep. :( Ugh.

I hope all your little ones are sleeping soundly and feeling better.


----------



## JessesGirl29

LunarSpoon said:


> I definitely needed to see this! The "WIO" mindset is very much in line with my personality, but it has been a genuine struggle this last month or so. Our son is 3.5 months and wakes 8-10 times each night, giving me at most an 1.5 hour stretch of sleep at any given time, but more like an hour usually. After 5:00 am, he's up every 30 minutes. I'm EXHAUSTED!
> 
> I was diagnosed and treated for severe depression/bipolar disorder in high school and college but have been happy, stable, and medication free for 3 years now. Unfortunately I know my body well enough to know I'm far more susceptible to.depression when I am sleeping poorly, so it has been a battle of will to keep myself trucking forward with a positive attitude.. but my sweet little boy is incredibly helpful!
> 
> He is EBF and co-sleeps with us, and I plan on having him do so until him waking/feeding is down to 2-3x per night. People are constantly asking me if he is sleeping any better yet, and I honestly just say "Nope, he's a baby!" and change the topic. Anyone constantly told to switch to formula?! I swear ALL my friends claim their babies have slept 8+ hours from the first week onwards "thanks" to formula. So frustrating!


They go through the most insane growth sprouts at that age, it's nuts. You are totally doing great. Just wait, soon he'll be drinking a ton and then slow down and you will have oversupply and you'll look one day and. He'll be a bigger babe. There's always a grass is greener approach to getting your baby to sleep but probably the important question to ask is would you regret giving up breastfeeding? Being tired makes good mental health tough but clusterfeeding will stop. Nap during the day when he does, it's better to feel mentally okay than have a clean house :hugs:

Too_scared that's such a cute picture of Finn. He looks so cute!!! :kiss:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks <3 We think he's a cutie-bum. :)


----------



## JessyG

How are we all? 

B still has a horrid cough which wakes her up but we think she also has another molar coming through plus she is taking alot of steps recently so as you can imagine our sleep is fairly non existent! *sigh*


----------



## sezzolou

Confession time....lo has been on holiday in Spain for a week with my parents.
I miss him like crazy but I know he loves spending time with his grandparents and I'm so loving the sleep I'm getting! Apparently he woke around 8 times the first night, once the 2nd night and has slept through since. He's back tonight just in time for the clocks changing lol


----------



## sezzolou

How has everyone got on with the clock change so far? Aiden didn't sleep on the flight home from Spain, got home at 1am, woke at 8am and has had 2 naps instead of 1 so hopefully we can put him to bed at 7.30. Will see how sleep goes, he's been sleeping through for my mum and dad!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## JessyG

B strangley slept 7pm - 8am!!! So really up at 7am new time so we are still on track.


----------



## too_scared

Finn is still the same. Still having to take him for a drive to get to sleep at night. Still waking every 2 hours give or take. A few nights ago he was up 3 times in an hour. 

To be honest I'm not expecting a change. I feel like this is what it's always going to be like. At least for the foreseeable future. Maybe it'll get better when he's 5.

I hope you're all well. :flow:


----------



## irish_cob

It'll get better before then I promise! I thought we'd never get there with dd1 but we got somewhere by the time she was about 2.5 years old. Seems like forever at the time but when you're through it you can move on from it, if you see what I mean. Big hugs. And congrats on no2, I hope this one sleeps for you! Xx


----------



## sue_88

Clock change did affect us, but we were up at 7am instead of 8 so I don't feel that's grounds to complain at all! Lol

We're away ATM and she's in a travel cot and doing OK.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you irish_cob. I hope he starts to sleep better soon. I don't overly mind the wake ups but I really want him to start falling asleep again like he used to. 

Thanks for the congratulations too! I hope this is our second rainbow.


----------



## sezzolou

Just noticed that Aiden has 2 back teeth come through since going on his hols. That could explain the awful couple of weeks we had prior to his holiday! Hoping for a good night tonight and not to early a rise in the morning, put him to bed at 8 instead of 7.30 as he was happily playing....hoping he doesn't keep waking at 5-5.30!


----------



## sue_88

M went to bed at 6:20!! She couldn't last any longer, I imagine I'll pay for that in the morning.


----------



## JessyG

Congrats too scared! Not having a good night so far its after 8 and she is not asleep. Typical she sleeps 13 hrs one night then seems to need no sleep the next!!!


----------



## Sarah125

Oh a sleep thread, is it ok if I join in? 

Sophie is a rubbish sleeper and always has been :haha: 

I tend not to count how many times she wakes but one night last week I did and she totaled 20 wake ups! 

Her wake ups are very short and she just gets fed back to sleep (we co-sleep for ease!). 

We are waiting it out and I'm hoping one day she might sleep...

Tonight she went to bed at 7pm for the first time in ages, it's usually closer to 9pm these days, and she seems to be wakening now...


----------



## irish_cob

Despite the clocks going back Ella went to bed later than normal, and I had to keep trying all the tricks, feeding her, rocking her, patting her, no joy. Stuck her in her cot and let her ramble around and chew the edges whilst I lay on the floor and tried to pretend I was comfortable until she started to cry and rub her eyes then I was finally able to feed her to sleep. Maybe she'll sleep a bit longer for going to bed a bit later. But probably not! She was up for an hour and a half in the night last night! Grrr!!


----------



## mara16jade

I have to go back to work in about a month ( actually a little less :cry:). And I'm terrified how I'm going to manage. My DH is between jobs at the moment, so he'll be home taking care of LO...but night time has been on me 95% of the time so far. LO is a booby monster and is EBF. He wakes about 3x a night (on a super good night, he'll go down at 2am and wake once, and then we're up at 9am). 

Did you all work while WIO? I don't know how LO is going to get through this. The plan is for me to nurse him around 10pm and have him down by 11pm (which has only happened ONCE so far), and then DH will take the night feedings. But LO is nursed to sleep and we've tried a pacifier and holding/rocking...to no avail. I just don't see how this is going to work. And I can't get 2-3 hours of sleep, be up at 6am to feed him and and get myself to work by 8am. Omg... :(


----------



## felix555

mara16jade said:


> I have to go back to work in about a month ( actually a little less :cry:). And I'm terrified how I'm going to manage. My DH is between jobs at the moment, so he'll be home taking care of LO...but night time has been on me 95% of the time so far. LO is a booby monster and is EBF. He wakes about 3x a night (on a super good night, he'll go down at 2am and wake once, and then we're up at 9am).
> 
> Did you all work while WIO? I don't know how LO is going to get through this. The plan is for me to nurse him around 10pm and have him down by 11pm (which has only happened ONCE so far), and then DH will take the night feedings. But LO is nursed to sleep and we've tried a pacifier and holding/rocking...to no avail. I just don't see how this is going to work. And I can't get 2-3 hours of sleep, be up at 6am to feed him and and get myself to work by 8am. Omg... :(

I think most of us on this thread have quite bad sleepers so don't let this scare you! At 3 months for your LO to only wake 3 times and that's to feed is actually really good so there's definitely hope that it's going to get much better for you ... although I'm sure at the moment it doesn't feel like. 

My LO was formula fed at 3 months and was waking 3 times a night to feed (and a few times in between feeds and would take a long time to settle) hopefully in a other month or so your LO will drop a feed and then later on another one.


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks Felix! I hope so. Fx


----------



## irish_cob

I think your issue is him going to bed at 2am. Been there, done that! I don't even know how it changed, it just did, gradually. By about 16 weeks Ella was going to bed fairly consistently at 10.30pm, same as you, ebf at that point and fed to sleep. Now at almost 12 months she has been consistently going to sleep at 8.45pm, although last night she wasn't having any of it. 

I think you may have to grit your teeth and try getting lo up earlier, try and push his morning earlier and hope that it brings bedtime earlier.

It is an utter nightmare when everyone else has babies in bed at 7pm and yours is still up at midnight. I know. My oldest was awful, at 12 months she was still regularly awake til midnight. Ugh. I feel like a failure where bedtimes concerned, why don't my kids go to bed at 7pm! But then I'm doing the best I can, it's better than it was 6 months ago, hopefully it'll be better still in 6 months.

With going back to work, will your lo take a bottle? You may have to go to bed early, leave lo with your partner and a bottle and let him get him to sleep so you can catch up on some sleep to function at work the next day. You may find your partner has more success at getting him to sleep, he doesn't smell of milk for a start. My lo will crawl up to her daddy, climb up him, snuggle down and go to sleep on him, she won't do that with me, maybe cos all she wants from me is milk?

Good luck xx


----------



## JessyG

I work 4 days and sometimes I find working whilst tired easier than looking after B when she has been up all night. 

Haha I just realised when I said B slept 7pm - 8am she still needed resettled 4 times but since it was just a quick cuddle then back down I didn't even count that as a wake up lol. That just shows you how bad our nights can be.


----------



## JessyG

Can I ask do any of your los have a dummy. I just saw a thread in toddlers about ditching the dummy for Christmas and it got me thinking. B sort of stopped taking a dummy at 5 months old but she is still quite a sooky baby so maybe her sleep would be better if she had a dummy. I wont give her one now as its been too long but I do wonder! She loves her bottler before bed always falls asleep on it so maybe it would have helped. I dunno is rocking your baby pushing them in a pram to get them to sleep worse than a dummy. I have no idea. She sucks het thumb sometimes during the day and seems to have an obsession with the straps on my top so maybe I need to try find her some sort of comfort in that?!


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> Can I ask do any of your los have a dummy. I just saw a thread in toddlers about ditching the dummy for Christmas and it got me thinking. B sort of stopped taking a dummy at 5 months old but she is still quite a sooky baby so maybe her sleep would be better if she had a dummy. I wont give her one now as its been too long but I do wonder! She loves her bottler before bed always falls asleep on it so maybe it would have helped. I dunno is rocking your baby pushing them in a pram to get them to sleep worse than a dummy. I have no idea. She sucks het thumb sometimes during the day and seems to have an obsession with the straps on my top so maybe I need to try find her some sort of comfort in that?!

Hmm tough one! Personally the single best thing I did to improve my LO's sleep (a little) was to take the dummy away, he kept waking for it every half hour sometimes so for me it would not be an option to give it back to him. Also, I think it's harder to take the dummy away as they get older? 

I replaced the dummy with a muslin cloth and in the beginning, and now still at times, my LO sucks on the corner of that or chews it. 

Does she have a toy or a muslin cloth or something similar at the moment?


----------



## JessyG

She just doesn't want anything during the night except milk cuddle or being in her pram. We have just done whatever we have to to get through the night but now I wish I had brough a comforter in sooner. Ugh


----------



## Sarah125

Mara Jade I totally agree with everything Felix has said. Most babies I know sleep through the night at 6 months most of the time. I think it's the minority that still wake up a lot. I'm sure you will make it work with your job :hugs: Sometimes after a bad night with Sophie I wish I had a job so I could have a break :haha: 

Sophie's never had a dummy Jessy so not much help but what about one of those little comforter toys with the little blankets attached for her to sook on? I would worry that she would end up 'losing' it in the night though and then you'd still have to go in to give it to her? I also thought dummies were bad for their teeth after a certain age but I'm no sure as don't know much about them? 

Sophie is asleep already! :dohh: I don't know if it's the darker evenings or what but she just took herself off to bed and fell asleep! Which is a way is great as I usually have to feed her to sleep so it's great that's she has self settled but not so great that she'll be up really early tomorrow! :haha: 
She was only up 4 times last night but one of those times was an hour of her jumping on me and giggling!


----------



## JessyG

Never self settled at bedtime here. She has sttn so I guess she has woken and fallen back asleep but its few and far between. That makes me sad are we really in the minority here. I kept telling myself that B wasn't out of the ordinary with her crazy sleeping but maybe she is. I must have done something so wrong for her to still need rocking to sleep at 14 months.

Sorry for the pity party.


----------



## Sarah125

JessyG said:


> Never self settled at bedtime here. She has sttn so I guess she has woken and fallen back asleep but its few and far between. That makes me sad are we really in the minority here. I kept telling myself that B wasn't out of the ordinary with her crazy sleeping but maybe she is. I must have done something so wrong for her to still need rocking to sleep at 14 months.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party.

This is the very first time Sophie has self settled. Well that I know about like you say. 

You definitely haven't done anything wrong :hugs: you rock to sleep and I feed to sleep so pretty much the same. 

Sophie only stayed asleep for 10 minutes after that and now I'm upstairs feeding her and can't get away as everytime I try to move away she wakes up again!


----------



## Larkspur

JessyG said:


> Never self settled at bedtime here. She has sttn so I guess she has woken and fallen back asleep but its few and far between. That makes me sad are we really in the minority here. I kept telling myself that B wasn't out of the ordinary with her crazy sleeping but maybe she is. I must have done something so wrong for her to still need rocking to sleep at 14 months.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party.

Not at all, my guy needed feeding to sleep till about that age, then back-rubbing or hand-holding or my being there till about two years, but now I kiss him goodnight after milk and story time, walk out and he drops off by himself and sleeps through till morning.

Each change to more independence came out of the blue, literally one night nursing to sleep, next night unlatched and said "Cot, cot" and that was it. Hang in there, mama. It WILL happen, you're doing everything RIGHT and creating a child who will move towards bedtime independence in a calm, secure and loved state of mind.


----------



## Sarah125

Last night was horrific here. 

I spent the first few hours of the night feeding her and couldn't unlatch her without her screaming at me.

Then she had one of her night terror episodes where she walks around screaming the place down, arching her back and gagging. Nothing comforts her during these. This lasted an hour then I finally settled her.

She was asleep for about 10 minutes then had another night terror where she was sick all over the bed. Everything had to be changed cue more screaming. These night terrors seem to happen when she's overtired as she had a 5 minute nap yesterday. 

The rest of the night she was up and down loads but all quick-ish and now she's up at 7am won't go back to sleep even though she's still tired. 

My partner finally had a night off last night and we bought a film and were going to have a little date night type thing but after all that I wasn't in the mood. 

I am so done with all of this :cry: I feel like it's never going to get ann better. She slept better as a newborn and she wasn't even a good sleeper then.


----------



## JessyG

Sorry just feeling sorry for myself. B didn't go to sleep until 8:15 last night but then did sleep pretty well only two re settles before getting up at 6:15. 

I did end up in tears the other night thinking it should be better by now. I feel awful as B saw me. She laughed but still I feel like she shouldn't see me stressed or upset. 

My mum said my sister started sleeping better at 2 that just feels a long way off lol.

Hope everything else I doing well.


----------



## JessyG

Aww Sarah I am so sorry. B was sick last night too about 7:30. Her cough just made her sick. She took more milk then went to sleep. That sounds like an awful night. I have certainly been there. 

Things have to get better, they must! Do you have facebook chick.


----------



## Sarah125

Glad B slept fairly well for you last night after a bad night before that :flower:

Everyone mentions it will get better by 2 to me as well. But they also said it would be better at 3 months, when weaned, 9 months (when I slept through) and a year and it never has! Think positive though and 2 isn't so far off I suppose... :wacko: Definitely has to get better at some point though! 

I do have a Facebook but I don't know how to link it up here. If you search for Sarah Norman it should come up. My photo is me and Sophie walking in the park if that helps any :haha:

Hope everyone else got a good nights sleep :flower:


----------



## JessyG

Added you! &#128522;


----------



## Sarah125

JessyG said:


> Added you! &#128522;

Accepted :thumbup:

Meant to say don't feel too bad for crying in front of B. I did the same in front of Sophie last night as I was just exhausted. I hate doing it too but i would rather do that than snap at her! 

She is such a gorgeous little girl by the way. Just looking at some of her photos :D


----------



## JessesGirl29

I've been able to rock the night time routine and can get him down around 7pm every night but he always wakes up in the first hour at least once and is waking so much during the night. I long for 5+ hours of sleep. 
I'm lucky he's easy to settle by breastfeeding but I worry that is why he is waking up over and over, I may have to bite the bullet and just try to sooth but not breastfeed at every waking :shrug:


----------



## JessyG

Thank you. She was so fricking cute while she was sleeping on me at 5:30 this morn. I so didn't mind as she just looked so comfy and was smiling in her sleep!


----------



## JessyG

Sophie is scrummy. So cute in her little snowsuit!


----------



## sue_88

I'm sorry that Sophie & B we're sick. It's awful when that happens, just don't know where to start with clean up!

Sounds like we've all had a couple of rough nights, we're home tonight so hoping for some decent kip before work.


----------



## felix555

My LO had a paediatrician follow up appointment yesterday ... just routine. she asked about his sleep, as she always does. I told her it's pretty bad, like I always do.

She said it's my own fault ... babies of good mothers never sleep well because they know they can call a million times a night and mommy will come. 

Thought of you ladies when she said that :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

What an idiot!

When I asked my doctor about my kid's sleep she said, "It'll come right at some point." 

She also said some people say it's a sign of high intelligence... Now whether this is true or not, it is the sort of harmlessly reassuring thing that good doctors say!!


----------



## mara16jade

It took 3 hours last night, and 4 hours the night before to get him down for bedtime. :( It's ridiculous! We start bedtime at 10pm, and his last nap is about 2 hours before that. I nurse him and try to put him down...and 15 mins later he's up...and then it's impossible to get him down. Then we go down the crazy routine of him wanting to nurse, then getting upset I'm out of milk since he sucks the bbs dry. So I give him a little less than 2oz of expressed BM and then between my hubby and I, we walk around with him and eventually he seems to get tired and so I put him back on the bb and he falls asleep and is down for the count for anywhere from 3-6 hours...just depends on the night.

It's exhausting. We've been up since 8:40am did playtime, diaper change, got him out of his PJs, and then he ate and fell asleep for a nap at 10:15am (it's now 11:45am). I think I read to keep his naps to under 2 hours, so I'll start making some noise soon to wake him up. 

Any suggestions? When should his last nap of the day be, and how long should it be?

:sleep:


----------



## JessyG

That was the age we started a bedtime routine at usually 7pm So nap after 5pm. Bed around 7ish after a nice bath dim light etc bottle of milk conked out and in bed. 

Now she was a good sleeper at that age but was still up at least once for another bottle. We still have roughly the same routine but it kept me sane as she figured out that 7pm was bedtime!


----------



## JessyG

Sorry that should have read, no nap after 5pm.

It's difficult for me to advice though as 10 months on from you I am still having sleep issues lol. That's what we did anyway, hope it helps some.


----------



## JessyG

I will come running at 3am when she's 25 if she needs me!


----------



## Sarah125

That sounds about right Felix :haha: I will come running whenever she needs me! 

Funny you should say that Larkspur as my gran informed me the other day that the reason Sophie sleeps so terribly is because she is going to be very intelligent! 

Hope all the babies sleep tonight! :thumbup:

I have a feeling Sophie might be coming down with the chickenpox. I always thought the spots came and then they get unwell but apparently it's the other way around. One of her little friend's has chickenpox and she spent the day with him about 10 days ago which puts her in the right time frame for getting them! She hasn't been herself at all today. Really quiet and lethargic. 

She went to bed at 6 and woke up at 7 doing her screaming...


----------



## JessyG

Oh poor baby, chicken pox is no fun. Extra mummy cuddles tonight I would say. 

Monkey has been in bed since 7pm but she still has this horrid cough and has had two coughing fits since being in bed. I came up stairs so that I am nearby if she has another one and needs me.


----------



## JessyG

sue_88 said:


> I'm sorry that Sophie & B we're sick. It's awful when that happens, just don't know where to start with clean up!
> 
> Sounds like we've all had a couple of rough nights, we're home tonight so hoping for some decent kip before work.

Yeah the clean up is not good. One night (a few months ago) we had to re start bedtime routine with bath and everything as she was covered.

I haven't been brave enough to go away with b yet as cant imagine how it would affect her sleep. I have become obsessed!


----------



## sue_88

I've got to go away on occasion, my family is 2 hours away so it's not fair to have them always here. :) and I do get some more rest there whilst they watch her for a short while.

We have a cough here too :-( she went to bed at 7 and hasn't settled really, lots of tossing and turning and coughing.

I need to get a shower & hairwash then I'll be upstairs too! I'm very tired, long drive in awful weather has taken it out of me.

As you know I'm one and done so I'll always be right here for her!! Whenever she needs me whether she's 15month, 15 years or 35!! She'll always know Mummy is there when she needs it.


----------



## JessyG

Ahh that sounds good. You need little breaks being a single mummy. Hats off to you, I know how tough it must be. Millie is incredibly lucky to have a mummy so devoted to her! She sounds like an awesome little person too. 

B is awake its midnight but she has slept a good 5 hours so thinking she maybe wants a little milk.


----------



## sezzolou

Hi all,
Sorry a few of you mummies and babies have had bad nights lately. Things are abit different here. Lo who was 16 mo yesterday has slept through the night every night 7.30-6.30 since coming back from holiday but he's also reverted back to 2 naps a day instead of 1 which is odd. I'm actually thinking it's more to do with getting his molars or maybe he's coming down with something?! He was up at 6.30 this morning but was needing a nap by 9am instead of 11.30am and slept for nearly 2 hours. He never usually sleeps this much unless he's ill.


----------



## too_scared

Mara16jade, sounds like you're little one is cluster feeding. Completely normal but exhausting. Cluster feeding helps to increase your milk supply and also helps to fill their little bellies so they can start to sleep a longer stretch. :hugs:


----------



## AJCart

Sorry to hear of the sick little ones. No fun at all.

Our latest development is that Roxy goes to sleep as usual, but wakes up inconsolably screaming 10 minutes later. This happens several times before she finally settles down for a couple of hours. Last night we had this happening from 7.30 until she finally went down at midnight. Slept until 4.30 before waking ever 45 minutes-hour until 7.30. She got herself so worked up at about 8.30 that she vomited all over us both. 

She's done it with her afternoon nap too today. I'm shattered. I spent most of last night pacing around with her over my shoulder, patting her back while she screamed and I sobbed. :cry::cry:


----------



## Sarah125

That's great your LO is sleeping through the night Sezzolou :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that AJCart! The screaming inconsolably thing sounds similar to what Sophie was doing a few nights ago. It's awful when you can't seem to comfort them isn't it :growlmad:

Sophie hasn't got any spots so doesn't seem to be chickenpox. She seems a lot better though but is still so tired during the day. It feels like she is just constantly knackered at the moment but she won't sleep! :dohh: 

Hope everyone is having a nice Halloween :D


----------



## felix555

Tonight I'm going to try to get my LO to sleep in his own cot again for the whole night.

He's been coming into our bed at about 1ish for probably more than a month now and it's ... not good! He's so restless when he sleeps in our bed. He doesn't sleep well and I don't either.

I expect to be camping out next to his cot on the floor for most the night :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Felix.....I decided the same thing. Last night from 11-2 she tossed and turned, kicked me in the face, back, fanny and tits writhing around like a fish on land. I got so pissed off I just told her enough! at 2am and put her back in bed.

So tonight it is cot only!


----------



## felix555

sue_88 said:


> Felix.....I decided the same thing. Last night from 11-2 she tossed and turned, kicked me in the face, back, fanny and tits writhing around like a fish on land. I got so pissed off I just told her enough! at 2am and put her back in bed.
> 
> So tonight it is cot only!

My little boy has got into the habit of turning himself around so his feet are in my face! and he kicks ... no ways! I have paid my dues with the sleeping I am not going to endure physical assault now too :haha:

It's going to be a tough habit to break now again though, he loves sleeping in our bed and I would be happy for him to do it if we all actually got sleep but it's just a quick fix and it doesn't actually help.


----------



## Sarah125

Good luck getting your LO's to sleep in the cot tonight Felix and Sue. Hope it goes well :thumbup:

Sophie's cot has turned into a lovely storage unit in our room :haha: It would be great to use it for it's intended purpose!


----------



## felix555

Sarah125 said:


> Good luck getting your LO's to sleep in the cot tonight Felix and Sue. Hope it goes well :thumbup:
> 
> Sophie's cot has turned into a lovely storage unit in our room :haha: It would be great to use it for it's intended purpose!

I have actually even been tempted to move his cot back into our room! It's a thought ....


----------



## Sarah125

felix555 said:


> Sarah125 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck getting your LO's to sleep in the cot tonight Felix and Sue. Hope it goes well :thumbup:
> 
> Sophie's cot has turned into a lovely storage unit in our room :haha: It would be great to use it for it's intended purpose!
> 
> I have actually even been tempted to move his cot back into our room! It's a thought ....Click to expand...

Might be an idea. If you could get him in his cot in your room for the whole night then it might be easier to get him to sleep in his own room?


----------



## felix555

Yeah it's not a bad idea actually! Saves me sleeping on the floor ... although sleeping on the floor saves me from my OH's snoring ... decisions, decisions :haha:


----------



## JessyG

I would take sleeping on the floor in Belles room over my stupid crap matress plus my ohs snoring.

This is how out evening goes. Belle is asleep bliss! Climb into bed roll over.....what the f**k ahh a spring in your side roll back and stay put! Next my oh climbs into bed .... Cue snore fest ....finally starting to drift off ....oh yes and Belle is awake now. 

On another note we haven't had horrendous night recently. Still 2 wakes up but not for hours which is a bonus. Although tonight its almost 9pm and she is still up. Fell asleep cough/wind woke her up. Ugh thank god I am off tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah125

felix555 said:


> Yeah it's not a bad idea actually! Saves me sleeping on the floor ... although sleeping on the floor saves me from my OH's snoring ... decisions, decisions :haha:

That's a tough call then :haha: When my OH starts work early he sleeps in a different room so Sophie doesn't disturb him/he doesn't disturb her in the morning and I secretly love those nights as his snoring is awful :haha:


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> I would take sleeping on the floor in Belles room over my stupid crap matress plus my ohs snoring.
> 
> This is how out evening goes. Belle is asleep bliss! Climb into bed roll over.....what the f**k ahh a spring in your side roll back and stay put! Next my oh climbs into bed .... Cue snore fest ....finally starting to drift off ....oh yes and Belle is awake now.
> 
> On another note we haven't had horrendous night recently. Still 2 wakes up but not for hours which is a bonus. Although tonight its almost 9pm and she is still up. Fell asleep cough/wind woke her up. Ugh thank god I am off tomorrow.

My pregnancy mucked up my mattress! i swear the springs are shot where my bump was :haha: Just been too busy to even think of buying another


----------



## Sarah125

JessyG said:


> I would take sleeping on the floor in Belles room over my stupid crap matress plus my ohs snoring.
> 
> This is how out evening goes. Belle is asleep bliss! Climb into bed roll over.....what the f**k ahh a spring in your side roll back and stay put! Next my oh climbs into bed .... Cue snore fest ....finally starting to drift off ....oh yes and Belle is awake now.
> 
> On another note we haven't had horrendous night recently. Still 2 wakes up but not for hours which is a bonus. Although tonight its almost 9pm and she is still up. Fell asleep cough/wind woke her up. Ugh thank god I am off tomorrow.

:haha: sometimes Sophie actually sleeps better when my OH is snoring away for some reason! 

Glad you've been having some better nights :D


----------



## sue_88

If I could fit my LOs cotbed in my room, it would be there!! I wasn't ready to move her when I had too but she outgrew her crib. And I cant even fit a blow up mattress on the floor in her room! 

I love her sleeping with me, when we're actually sleeping, there was a beautiful moment last night when she was lying fast asleep on my chest, and I was drifting too and I just felt all happy, and warm and peaceful. Until she lifted her head up and smashed me in the chin with it! :dohh:


----------



## felix555

sue_88 said:


> If I could fit my LOs cotbed in my room, it would be there!! I wasn't ready to move her when I had too but she outgrew her crib. And I cant even fit a blow up mattress on the floor in her room!
> 
> I love her sleeping with me, when we're actually sleeping, there was a beautiful moment last night when she was lying fast asleep on my chest, and I was drifting too and I just felt all happy, and warm and peaceful. Until she lifted her head up and smashed me in the chin with it! :dohh:

I'm the same. I love and hate it at the same time. I love when he's close and actually sleeping, he reverses his little bum right where my belly is and I love that .... but I hate the mostly restless bits where I am just trying to help him stay asleep.


----------



## JessyG

I co slept for about 4 weeks in the lead up to her first teeth but since then she just sees our bed as play time. Its madness. 

We need a new mattress desperately! I want to rip my oh's nasal passages out most nights. I just elbow jib him now and he instantly rolls over and stops. Not great when I am doing that 15+ times a night though.

Its 10pm and B is still up. She has done a poo and coughed up a bit of sick. Lovely. Now my jumper is in the wash, I am cold tired and with a very very awake baby. Could just cry!


----------



## Sarah125

We share a bed all the time as it's pretty much impossible to get her in the cot! 

I would love sharing a bed with her if she would just stay still but this is us...

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y412/NRMNS14/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse50014ef.jpg

Sophie has only been up once since 7 and it's now 11 so I should really get to bed! :D


----------



## too_scared

I think we have it lucky. We bed share and will until he asks for his own bed and magically somehow we have the "perception" picture from above. 

Still, he won't go to sleep without a drive most nights and hardly sleeps more than an hour at a time.


----------



## sue_88

FINALLY! We had a good night.....down at 7 with ease, milk at 5am, now awake at 8.

We had a long walk yesterday to the park and back where we didn't take the pram! Half way home she kept saying 'sit down' so I think I wore her out!! Lol.

Still gets very hungry in the night though, even after a massive lasagne! Anyone else night feed still?


----------



## JessyG

Yeah. No milk all week in the night until last night but last night was especially bad! Usually she will have a bottle of milk in the night about half the week.


----------



## too_scared

Finn nurses every single time he wakes in the night.


----------



## Sarah125

We night feed still. Every single time she wakes! I'm not sure if its just comfort or if she's hungry as she eats constantly during day too. She's a hungry girl!


----------



## JessyG

Well guess what....apparently we are going through the 9th wonder week. Could explain the ridiculous nights we have had all week. Last night was actually a good one and I was still up re settling her 5 times but thankfully they were all quick! 

So once this wonder week ends who is to bet that we will start getting some more teeth just in time for the 10th wonder week lol.

How are we all. 

Yeah Millie that's a good sleep. I could do with a few 12 hr snoozes to catch up.


----------



## sue_88

We've both got bad colds, I'm worse than her thankfully, but last two nights she's done 7-8, then 7-7:30 !! I couldn't believe it each time she woke up I was like 'meh what time is it' 'OH it's light!! Woo hoooooo! Lol! Which means she's not had a morning bottle /milk just her breakfast & OJ 

Hopefully.....wishful thinking tonight will be he same?! lol who knows. All I know is I am going to bed at 10pm and hoping for at least 9 hours :haha:


----------



## JessyG

I have my fx for you sue! 

Lets hope good nights all round!


----------



## irish_cob

It's 4.47am. We've been up since 3.15am. I went to bed at 11pm after her first wake up so I've had about 4 hours sleep. Not sure I'm getting any more tonight :( This is so hard :(


----------



## JessyG

Our monitor ran out of battery so I stayed upstairs while it charged and just played on my phone. B was in bed for 7ish and I am pretty sure I fell asleep about 8! She started crying at 11:30 but just went back to sleep!?! Then she woke up for real at 3. Gave her milk and she was back to sleep at 4. She started crying in her sleep again at 5:15 but easily re settled. 

I am now up for work at 6:15 but feel ok. 

I wonder why do babies cry in their sleep teeth? Wonder week? Bad dream. She wasn't whimpering just a full blown cry rolled about then went back to sleep. This has been happening for a week now even though sometimes the crying in her sleep wakes her up properly. 

She hasn't sttn properly without any re settling for ages now. She is walking alot more now do you think that could be playing a part. She has a good 2 hr nap over lunch so it cant be over tired.


----------



## Sarah125

We actually had a decent nap today. Sophie slept from 1 until 3.30pm :happydance: It's been a long time since she's had longer than a 20 minute nap! Hope it helps her sleep tonight fx'd! 

It's taken me an hour to settle her down because she kept wanting kisses :cloud9:

Hope you and Millie are feeling better now Sue! 

I'm not sure why babies cry in their sleep Jessy but is it night terrors? Sophie gets them sometimes when she's overtired. She is still asleep (but sometimes wakes herself up!) but you just can't comfort them at all. It's horrible! 

Hope you get more sleep tonight Irish_cob. It is very hard :hugs:


----------



## sezzolou

16 months old last week and we are now on 10 nights in a row of sleeping through 7.30-6am!! Never thought it would happen. Most he did before was 2 nights in row sstn before going back to a few bad nights of constant waking and middle of the night parties. Hoping it lasts as I'm now 30 weeks pregnant! Making the most of the sleep while I can lol.


----------



## sue_88

M slept through again last night :happydance: so were on a 3 (or 4 can't remember!) running steak!!! Woo hoooo. Millie is better but my cough is awful :-( I'm about to go turn myself into steam in the bath.

Hoping this STTN lasts as I've now got my two days in work starting tomorrow!

She slept for 3 hours today nap time!! 12:30-3:30 and I had to wake her!! But she still went down without a fuss, obviously needed it bless her.

Bath time, candles & Iplayer for me now :D


----------



## sue_88

Jessy.....M cries out a lot in her sleep. It's not night terrors as it can literally be 20/30seconds of hysteria and then nothing but peace and I'm bolting it upstairs, heart pounding stood there like wtf and she's absolutely fine :wacko:


----------



## sezzolou

The difference 2 weeks can make!!!...

Just wanted to give you all a little hope! As you know Aiden has always been a poor sleeper and up until 2 weeks ago just before he turned 16 months he would wake several times a night sometimes for a good couple of hours at 1/2am. I have just gone with the flow, cuddling him back to sleep or staying in his room until he's asleep. He is now on 11 nights in a row of sleeping through which I know is early days but still it's a great progession. Tonight while I was making his bottle I suddenly realised he was very quiet and this is what I found......him lying on his sleepig bag ready to be wrapped up for bed, bless. And tonight hes gone straight to sleep despite the fireworks. Making the most of this lovely phase as I know how quickly things can change with a cold or more teeth lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JessyG

I think I have had about 40 mins sleep. Pounding headache, told work I would be in late. Just dropped Bella at my mums. Will need food and caffine to get me through until bed time.


Oh and I am literally about to walk out on my OH if he doesn't get himself into gear. He is so selfish. I cant even stand to look at him anymore. I have been up with Bella all night and he acts like its my job even though I work 4 days and have to be up at 6am. Had enough. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> I think I have had about 40 mins sleep. Pounding headache, told work I would be in late. Just dropped Bella at my mums. Will need food and caffine to get me through until bed time.
> 
> 
> Oh and I am literally about to walk out on my OH if he doesn't get himself into gear. He is so selfish. I cant even stand to look at him anymore. I have been up with Bella all night and he acts like its my job even though I work 4 days and have to be up at 6am. Had enough.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.

Sorry you had a bad night. 

Some days it just seems like there's no light at the end of the tunnel doesn't it?


----------



## JessyG

Thanks Felix. Its so nice to know I am not entirely alone in this! 

I am surrounded by people with wonderfully sleeping babies and I look like I have been dragged through a hedge backwards. Such is life! 

I am just so pleased that she is usually just a happy wee baby and pretty easy during the day


----------



## sezzolou

Aww, sorry you had a bad night &#128542;

Ours was bad for different reasons. OH started with tummy bug at 11pm and spent most of the night throwing up. He's really loud when he's sick and I think it scared Aiden coz he woke up on the early hours really screaming like I've never heard before. I couldn't stop him crying and screaming for at least 30 minutes, was so Wierd.


----------



## sue_88

I've experienced that before sezzalou. When we go on holiday me and my sister share a room so M roomed in with us this year. And my sister unfortunately caught a big and was throwing up something severe one night and the noise scared M so bad. She was screaming! I've recently thrown up around her when we had a bug and she got upset then also! Bless them, yet she thinks nothing of showering me or anything else within her reach with vomit!!

We're on a running streak of 5 nights now!!! Straight through 7-7 (or 8!). Unfortunately my cold is still awful and I've lost my voice!! m is better. X


----------



## sezzolou

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted...11 nights of sttn but last 3 nights we are back to night wakings. Up 4 or 5 times last night and he's being super clingy during the day too. It seems like he's teething again!!! Hurry up teeth lol. Hope all you other mamas are ok x


----------



## JessyG

Horrendous, I mean horrendous. She is teething and in the midst of ww 9 so night time is an utter disaster. I have slept a total of one full night (8 hrs) over the last 4 days.


----------



## felix555

No comment :coffee::haha:


----------



## kosh

only just came across this thread!

we are still WIO...it def improved since his second birthday but we're not there yet :coffee:


----------



## alex_22

Larkspur said:


> Just wanted to share my story of Waiting It Out. My little guy is a toddler now, but I think the decision/resolution to Wait It Out is usually made when the baby is small, so I decided to post this in Baby Club to encourage mamas who don't feel comfortable with crying-based sleep training.
> 
> That said, I don't want this to become a thread about whether sleep-training is bad. I decided that crying-based training, whether CC or CIO was something that I was not comfortable doing for a number of reasons (and honestly, given my son's personality, I don't believe it would have worked), but I also believe it's up to individual parents to decide what's right for their own family.
> 
> So, I basically did every bad thing that you're not "meant" to do with babies. I nursed to sleep, every time. I rocked. I held. I co-slept. I stayed in the room till he was asleep, rubbing his back or holding his hand.
> 
> And yes, it took a while for him to go to sleep in his own cot, by himself, and stay there all night, and sometimes it was pretty tough. But now, at just over two years old, he goes to bed happily every night, I kiss him goodnight and say "See you in the morning darling", close the door, and he sleeps through till we wake him up (7pm-7am).
> 
> There were no tears, all the dire threats people made about him never learning to self-settle and STTN didn't come true, and he moved through every stage to independence by himself, which I'm really happy about.
> 
> Here's how it went:
> 
> Birth-4 months: not a bad sleeper, needed to be nursed to sleep and often rocked too, woke 1-3 times a night, slept in a hammock
> 4-10 months: terrible, massive sleep regression, woke up to 8 times a night (usually 3-5 but often more). Gradually stopped needing rocking but still had to be fed to sleep every time. Started co sleeping after initial 3-hour stretch in cot
> 10-12 months: sleep improved, wakings down to 1-3 again
> 12 months on: sporadically stopped nursing to sleep -still had "last feed" but would unlatch himself and roll away towards cot, or as language improved, started murmuring "cot"
> 13 months: massive horrible regression, waking loads again. I tried Jay Gordon's gentle night weaning but he got a cold after two days so I stopped and never retried because the regression finished by itself
> 14 months: stopped co-sleeping - he would still wake, but could be put back in his cot instead of resisting
> From 14 months: started STTN, at first 1-2 times a week, by 18 months, every night
> 19.5 months: another regression lasting 5 weeks with the arrival of baby sister and two colds
> 21 months: back to STTN every night. Gradually needed less back-rubbing and hand-holding in cot to fall asleep until by...
> 24 months: self-settling - can put in cot, say "Night-night" and leave the room, and he will go to sleep right away or after a few minutes of chatting to his soft toys
> 
> I know that to mums of babies who are up many times a night (mine often woke 6-8 times a night from 4 months till 10 months), the idea of having to wait two years until your child self-settles and STTN might seem nightmarish. But looking back, it just doesn't feel like that long.
> 
> Now that I'm on my second baby, I'm much more relaxed because I know how quickly everything changes, and how soon it will pass in the big scheme of things. I will definitely WIO again, despite having had a "bad" aka probably quite normal sleeper for my first.
> 
> Anyone else want to share stories of Waiting It Out?

Sounds like my lo, even if I wanted to attempt CIO there's no way on gods earth she would allow that! She wants mammy and she wants her NOW! Hell I can't even go for a pee without her demanding I get right back here, im so looking forward to the calmer periods but cherishing every moment I get to cuddle her in tight, the way I see it is I'm her everything and she wants me and that is the best feeling in the world, being able to go to the toilet in peace sounds like it would be nice too though x


----------



## too_scared

We've decided no more car rides. It took an hour and a half to get him to sleep tonight. Most of it rocking in the wrap. Hopefully it will get better.

I'm sorry you are all having such a hard time.  :hugs:

Finn slept 4 hours the other night. Longest stretch in a while. I hope he repeats it again soon. Last night I think I got a few 2 hour stretches and possibly even a 3 hour one. I'm exhausted. I don't know how you mommies do it when your kiddos have middle of the night parties. Hugs to you!!


----------



## sue_88

Good luck too_scared with the no car rides. Baby steps at a time, I think that sounds a good place to start, you need to be able to relax at home.... X

Jessy...hope you've had a few better nights? Really hope so, sorry you were struggling so much :hugs: it's different for me as I've never known or had help available so I just crack on but if I knew someone else was in the house and not pulling their weight I would be really bothered by that.

Sezzolou...glad you had a good run, hope you feel better for it? I hope the teeth make a quick appearance!!

Felix...is your LO feeling better now? I hope so, he sounded really poorly so hope he's getting back to his normal self. Sleep any better?



We are, thankfully, still on our running steak, I think we're up to 10 nights? (Maybe 9 I'm not sure lol) but overall I'm feeling pretty good right now. I'm down to one coffee a day!! Still overall freaking exhausted but that's because she just demands me all day long but she's been going to bed exhausted at 7pm each night so I've been getting 3/4 hours to unwind (well do the ever growing list of chores, and working from home!).
M actually seems a little better for it too, she's always been a happy little one but definitely had her moments and I'm noticing they're a little less frequent now and usually nipped in the bud super quick I'm just so thankful of her vocabulary that she has because we can communicate about pretty much all of her needs so I can accommodate where possible. The other night she told me she wanted her bath at 5:20, then bed time at 6:30 which I was happy to go along with :rofl:


----------



## JessyG

Much better last night only one wake up. We have had a horrid time of it recently culminating in a sickness bug which got me, my mum and Bella. 

I admire you Sue, I know I would be a mess if I didn't have my oh and mum to help now and again.


----------



## felix555

He's a lot better thanks for asking Sue. The cold really knocked him for a six. 

At the moment he's mostly sleeping in our bed, I want to break this habit now because he is waking up earlier after putting him down first to be picked up to sleep with us. We have so much on at the moment that we need the nights to catch up on stuff.

We're away this weekend, no idea how that's going to work because there is no cot where we are going but anyways! When we get back I want to seriously concentrate on getting him back in his crib.

That's great your LO can communicate so well. it's really not my LO's strong point and I know it's really frustrating for him. I've tried everything with him and he's just so on the go and not interested. I bought a book on helping with it .... and then about £60 on toys and other stuff that the book mentions to help him so we will dedicate a couple hours a day from tomorrow to really work on this. No idea if it will help but we have to try!


----------



## JessyG

Words do not come easily to Bella either. I feel I spend all day every day repeating words to try and get her to copy me. I read soooo many stories but all I get is mam dad baf (I think bath) and arrrrrghhhhh (general whinge/frustration)


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> Words do not come easily to Bella either. I feel I spend all day every day repeating words to try and get her to copy me. I read soooo many stories but all I get is mam dad baf (I think bath) and arrrrrghhhhh (general whinge/frustration)

It's actually really getting me down at the moment. I keep thinking maybe I should have just stuck to one language or maybe he'd be better at communicating if he was in nursery but I just think he's not fussed with talking.

I've always been of the opinion that babies do things in their own time. I now realise I was only saying that before because before the talking thing he always did everything either before or bang on for his age. Now I see why people worry! 

I had a friend round the other day and her LO is the same age and says quite a few words and you can't help compare. Although then again she pointed out how her LO would not be able to sit down and do puzzles independently like my LO was at the time she was here. Have to remember they all have their strengths.


----------



## JessyG

Someone told me you either get a walker or a talker....well Bella babbles all day long but is not a talker and has only just started walking in the last 2 weeks so again not an early walker. She climbs like nothing on earth though.....nothing I mean nothing is safe!

She will occasionally sit and 'read' or play but usually she is running away from me. It genuinely is her favourite game.


----------



## JessyG

Although tbh I get annoyed when people say my lo has 30 words...then they proceed to tell you that gaaaa means bread etc.


----------



## Evana

felix555 said:


> JessyG said:
> 
> 
> Words do not come easily to Bella either. I feel I spend all day every day repeating words to try and get her to copy me. I read soooo many stories but all I get is mam dad baf (I think bath) and arrrrrghhhhh (general whinge/frustration)
> 
> It's actually really getting me down at the moment. I keep thinking maybe I should have just stuck to one language or maybe he'd be better at communicating if he was in nursery but I just think he's not fussed with talking.
> 
> I've always been of the opinion that babies do things in their own time. I now realise I was only saying that before because before the talking thing he always did everything either before or bang on for his age. Now I see why people worry!
> 
> I had a friend round the other day and her LO is the same age and says quite a few words and you can't help compare. Although then again she pointed out how her LO would not be able to sit down and do puzzles independently like my LO was at the time she was here. Have to remember they all have their strengths.Click to expand...

I know what you mean ...I believe children do things on their own time ..but can't help but be concerned my 16 month old dd refuses to walk independently ..she cruises and climbs everything but when left to stand without support she just folds her leg and refuses ...words she repeats like a pro and already knows to say a lot of it very clearly ...she loves books and would rather I read the whole day as compared to playing ...sometimes I hide books so I can encourage her to walk ...now I have taken to spending a couple of hours at play group everyday so she sees other children walking ...at my wits end:wacko:


----------



## sezzolou

Aidens not really talking yet either, hes 16.5 months. We might get an occasional mama, dada or car but thats about it really. He used to say a few more words (grandad, there, nana) but hes stopped them. Although yesterday he did copy me saying more and gone for the first time. Im not too bothered but one girl at nursery has started to mention it on a weekly basis.....grrr! He is babbling an awful lot this past week though so maybe he's building up to saying more words. 

We have been brining Aiden into bed in the mornings. Im not sure its a bad thing or not but i have noticed now that if he wakes around 5/5.30am he will not go back to sleep in his cot (other night wakings he re-settles). This morning he woke at 5:30 but would not lie back down, he just kept pointing at the door meaning he wanted to get in our bed. I gave in but he just lay there for an hour pulling my hair instead of sleeping so he was a right grump when i dropped him at nursery. Im considering a total ban on our bed but its so hard when 5:30am rolls around and i keep thinking what will i do when the next baby arrives in 9 weeks....5:30am starts plus night wakings with a newborn :(


----------



## too_scared

Finn is barely talking and he is 20 months. We aren't worried because we know that he understands everything perfectly, he's just not so vocal yet. He babbles in sentences and "talks" all day long. I love listening to him. He does have words and uses them sometimes but he seems to do the thing where he uses a word and then won't use it again for a long time. He did that with things like waving and stuff too. He's a little stinker. Haha!

So, it took 1.5 hours to get him to sleep the other night. Then last night we were out so he fell asleep driving home :wacko: Tonight it took an hour to get him to sleep. He is still waking his regular amount. I think I'm getting 1 or 2 3 hour stretches before starting 1-2 hour stretches. I can't really remember because I am exhausted. :coffee: At least he is falling asleep at home again without having to drive him. 

I think we are finally getting things sorted (well, we were before starting this no drive thing!) and if I get him to sleep by 8:30 or so he will sleep until 8:30 in the morning (waking as usual throughout the night) He was waking 7 or before sometimes and not getting to sleep until 10 or later so I think the key is early to bed for him. Now we just have to convince him that he doesn't need a drive to fall asleep. 

I hope you are all sleeping soundly :)


----------



## JessyG

Well! The bug is still here. Fraser was sick last night as was Bella. Finally got her to sleep at 8pm. She woke at 1am for a quick cuddle then up for the day at 5:30.

Had to take today as a holiday as Fraser is hardly able to move.


----------



## sezzolou

Hi, hope you are all ok. JessyG, I hope Bella and is feeling better now?

I'm really struggling at the moment, feel like I'm not coping aswell and I'm not sure what to do about it. Aiden is back to waking up in the night then up for the day at 5.30am and In between all of this bitty sleep I'm suffering with insomnia again. I look and feel such a mess trying to survive on around 3 hours of sleep a night. I can't even take any herbal stuff to help me sleep being pregnant and I've tried stuff like baths, yoga, relaxation. Sorry for the vent, I'm just at a loss at the moment &#128542;


----------



## JessyG

We are bug free!!! Doesn't mean Bella has been sttn...
But things are a little better I would say?! *has everything crossed*

She is waking at 5:30 for the day but wants a nap by 7:30. This means she had gone back to having 2 naps a day. I don't mind too much although 7am would be much nicer!

Oh I am so sorry sezzolou. Sounds rough. I has such high hopes after Aiden started sttn a couple of weeks ago. How far along are you now? I really hope he goes back to sleeping before the new arrival!


----------



## sezzolou

JessyG said:


> We are bug free!!! Doesn't mean Bella has been sttn...
> But things are a little better I would say?! *has everything crossed*
> 
> She is waking at 5:30 for the day but wants a nap by 7:30. This means she had gone back to having 2 naps a day. I don't mind too much although 7am would be much nicer!
> 
> Oh I am so sorry sezzolou. Sounds rough. I has such high hopes after Aiden started sttn a couple of weeks ago. How far along are you now? I really hope he goes back to sleeping before the new arrival!

Aww, glad Bella is better. 
I'm 32 weeks now so not long to go. We've had a bad couple of days/nights as unfortunately my mum let him have 2 cups of cows milk on Friday. (I only let him have a tiny bit in his porridge or for cooking coz of past reflux/eczema). Anyways he's covered top to toe in an awful rash, his eyes are all
Red and swollen and his bum and bits are red raw, poor thing. He was up a lot last night with a lovely 2 hour awake time from 3.30am. I'm a zombie this morning lol


----------



## JessyG

Horrible night here too. I feel so hopeless. Bad dresm/teeth/sore tummy/hungry/scared of the dark..


Who knows! 

I am going gray! 

Sorry you have had a few bad nights. Hopefully once this allergic reactions subsides you will be back to sttn!


----------



## JessyG

kosh said:


> only just came across this thread!
> 
> we are still WIO...it def improved since his second birthday but we're not there yet :coffee:

Can I ask what reasons your little one wakes up for. I gotta say I assume it would just magically disappear by 2.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> only just came across this thread!
> 
> we are still WIO...it def improved since his second birthday but we're not there yet :coffee:
> 
> Can I ask what reasons your little one wakes up for. I gotta say I assume it would just magically disappear by 2.Click to expand...

I assumed it would happen at 6 months, then 12 months, then 18 months but nope :haha:

Although I shouldn't complain. We had an 8 hour block of sleep last night, that's the first time I've had more than a 4 hour block of sleep in about 5 months! I feel like I've hit the jackpot


----------



## JessyG

I hear you Felix....and if one more person says just let her cry I literally will tear them a new one.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> I hear you Felix....and if one more person says just let her cry I literally will tear them a new one.

Same here. I think there's actually more criticism for WIO than CIO these days!


----------



## JessyG

Oh and that's great 8 hours. We have 7-3:30 on Thurs then 4-5:30 when she was up for the day. 

Tuesday was not too bad a night either but on the whole its pretty awful. I would love to know what this 'tired' you hear people talking of who have children who sleep 7-7 and have a 2 hour nap.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> Oh and that's great 8 hours. We have 7-3:30 on Thurs then 4-5:30 when she was up for the day.
> 
> Tuesday was not too bad a night either but on the whole its pretty awful. I would love to know what this 'tired' you hear people talking of who have children who sleep 7-7 and have a 2 hour nap.

Can I ask how you cope at work? I want to go back work at least 3 days a week early next year and I'm really wondering how I'll cope.

It's hard work obviously looking after my LO every day buy I worry going to work will be worse. Having to get up and out the house where now we can take it easy in the morning. He's definitely ready for nursery though and I miss working now.


----------



## JessyG

Its hard in that I have to be up and out the house by 6:45 (4 days a week) but sometimes having that break refreshes me a bit. Although I am usually half asleep on the train/bus home and ready for bed about 7:30! 

I don't think I would like being a sahm simply because my oh leaves for work on a Thursday and we don't see him again until Sunday evening at the earliest. Because of this and the fact my mum watches her 2 days a week while I work we stay with her. If I stayed at home it would be very lonely (I was very lonely on maternity leave).

My ideal would be to work 3 days a week in the town I live in and for my oh to work mon-Fri 9-5. But that's not gonna happen so I am quite happy with the way things are. I am tired but I think I would be even if I stayed at home.

I am so tempted to save up and hire a sleep consultant to help me sort Bellas sleep out. She needs fed to sleep at bedtime and rocked to sleep during the night. I want to switch up the bedtime routine but I really don't know how.


----------



## felix555

I wasn't lonely before but I'm getting that way a bit now. We have no family near us. Most my friends have gone back to work now. 

I contacted 2 sleep consults and the one only did controlled crying the other one you had a choice between gradual retreat and controlled crying. The only benefit of them is they motivate you to do it. I didn't think paying someone £300 to reassure me would be worth it but I can see why some do! 

Have you asked your health visiting team if they have a sleep specialist? Mine does but they also do the controlled crying method.


----------



## JessyG

I spoke to one of my hv who just said 'leave her to cry' ugh unhelpful. I may phone the other one tomorrow and ask for her advice. She has now at the point where she will only fall asleep in her buggy and we transfer her to her cot but its taking longer and longer to get her to sleep and sometimes she wakes as you are moving her. 

I am being quote 275 for an initial consultation, sleep plan and 4 weeks worth of phone calls/skype (2 per weeks) seems like a lot but apparently you can hire maternity nurses who are less expensive and actually come to your house. I NEED her to sleep better, my mum and Fraser keep on at me and they are tired and fed up too. Its affecting everyone not just me anymore and that's not fair.


----------



## felix555

How about trying gradual retreat yourself for 2 weeks and if that doesn't work then try the sleep consultant. 

I have a book on pdf on how to do it from a sleep clinic if you want to try, just send me a PM with your email and I will send it to you this evening when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I feel you're pain with getting LO to sleep using the buggy. I've had to do it with DD for the past fortnight, and sometimes it takes up to an hour to get her to sleep even though she is exhausted. On a good night I can nurse and rock her to sleep within ten minutes, but she'll wake every two hours during the night. If anyone else tries to bully me into CIO or night weaning, I ight punch them in the throat lol. I can hear her belly rumbling when she wakes up so she is obviously hungry, and I know my supply is still at a good level as I end up engorged if she sleeps longer than usual! When she follows her usual sleep pattern, I don't feel too tired during the day. But for the past fortnight, she has been suffering with teething so I am putting it down to that. All of my friend FF so they don't understand that breast milk digests a lot quicker, and I feel judged by them that I wont night wean her or put her on formula. She wont take a bottle at night anyway, so it wouldn't be an option atm anyway! :coffee::dohh:


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> How about trying gradual retreat yourself for 2 weeks and if that doesn't work then try the sleep consultant.
> 
> I have a book on pdf on how to do it from a sleep clinic if you want to try, just send me a PM with your email and I will send it to you this evening when I'm on my laptop.

That would be great. Will send you a message now.


----------



## JessyG

We had a good night. 7-7 with only a quick cuddle at 12:30! She hasn't slept past 5:30 for a fortnight. 

I am watching this programme that was aired on channel 4 in may 2013 (when I was still blissfully unaware of sleepless nights lol!) its a live broadcast of people having bedtime battles a 13 month old a 5 year old and 22 month old twins. Its actually sadly reassuring.


----------



## merristems

Joining! My little lady is rotton at sleeping! Always has been! She still has two hourly wake ups all night. Shes ebf, sleeps in her own cot but in our room, we won't cio but I feel she does need to sometimes cry to work things out. In the last three weeks I stopped feeding her to sleep at bed time and her day feeds are reducing on her own accord. She goes to sleep by herself after her story 98% of time. We get maybe half six until half nine or ten then she wakes. Dh goes in and does whatever he does, reads hums sings etc! Then I go in at half ten or eleven feed her. She then wakes at one three and four then sleeps until seven or eight then she's up for the day. I'm running on fumes to be honest and like everyone else I'm sick of unhelpful advise. I just know one day we will both sleep but she really seems to need reassurance at night.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

How did you all stop breastfeeding your little ones to sleep?? My DD absolutely will not go to sleep by herself, she has a meltdown. I won't do CIO or CC, but I am stumped how to break this cycle :shrug:


----------



## JessyG

I don't breastfeed but Bella pretty much always falls asleep on her bottle at bedtime. I have never tried to break it as she has sttn having done this so I know she can wake and fall back asleep. She can't however fall asleep completely on her own at bedtime she too would have an absolute meltdown. 

Welcome merristems! 

As you may notice its 12:15am....i have just been up sitting with Bella for 40 mins. She totally ko'd on me when I picked her up but was too wriggly to put down straight away. Although I really do wish she would sttn, really really wish, I love looking at her little sleeping face cuddled into me. Its beautiful and I am sure when she is older and doesn't need me so much I will creep into her room just to see that beautiful little sleeping face.


----------



## merristems

Vicki-cream we only just stopped feeding her at bedtime and to be honest it was a total shock that she took it so well! I feed her down at nearly every wake up though so I'm no expert?!!

Not a bad night, bed at seven slept until 10.30 dh shhh her back slept until twelve, quarter to three- half four-half seven!


----------



## JessyG

Well no more wake up after the 11:30 one and up for the day at 6:45. I could get used to this....i won't but I could lol.


----------



## sezzolou

Im in sleep deprivation hell!!! Turns out Aiden has scarlet fever. Poor thing is covered top to toe in a rash that looks like sunburn, his hands, face and eyes are all puffy and his skin is starting to peel. He has D&V to go with it, a temp of 39, cries for food but then cant eat and has spent most of the last few nights on all fours rocking back and forth crying, nothing seems to help, its awful. Im hoping the antibiotics kick in soon. Last night i was so tired i was sick too. He's too ill for nursery and we have no-one to looks after him, i can only shorten my work hours from 8-6 to 9:30-4 today so hubby has had to take him to work with him. I could cry :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:(


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness poor Aiden and poor mummy. Really hope the antibs kick in soon.


----------



## merristems

Oh my word I hope his antibiotics kick in soon that's aweful poor little guy. I hope you all get some sleep soon xxx


----------



## sezzolou

Hi all, Aidens rash is slowly inproving. His right hand and eyes are still puffy and red and his skin is peeling more in places. I think his mouth/throat is sore too. It's a real struggle getting the antibiotics down him, he screams and chokes and often brings it back up...anyone have any suggestions? Today is a sleepy day, he slept 7-6.15 last night with one wakeup, fell back to sleep on my on the sofa at 8.30 and is still sleeping now 2 hours later.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Bless him, poor little mite! I really hope he has a speedy recovery :flower:

Molly had me up every hours last night, she kept sobbing in her sleep :nope: This morning I found out why - her second tooth has cut! She seems a lot happier today, and had fun looking at Christmas decorations in town :)

She's been asleep in her cot for an hour now, and she hasn't changed her sleeping position yet so she must be tired. She's normally a right llittle wriggle bum! :haha:


----------



## JessyG

We had a bad one last night too and tooth no 10 has cut!


----------



## merristems

M has been on bed two hours and is now wide awake:shrug: I really could do without this tonight I have work tomorrow for first time in a year! :(


----------



## JessyG

Oh man. They do it deliberately I swear. Wednesday nights are usually our worst which makes sense as I have to leave the house at 6:30 and drive for 45 mins. I hope she settles soon.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm popping back in because I'm back to actually seriously considering CIO. Wes has started to crawl, and pull himself up and loves to stand holding on to something. The past four nights he has woken up every. single. hour. :wacko:
I walk around feeling nauseous I'm so tired. The worst part? I go in, sit down in the chair, he puts his mouth on my nipple, sucks exactly three times (no milk comes out) and boom.....back asleep. 

Sounds like a dream if he was only waking up 1,2, 3 or even 4 times. Nope, he requires me to do this hourly for him. I'm at the end of my rope, my brain instantly goes in to REM when I shut my eyes and then characters in my dream let me know 'the baby is crying'. 

I said to OH I'm giving him a week today to sleep more and then I will most likely give some form of CIO a chance. This can't go on....I can't go on.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Molly was the same when she started crawling, and kept crawling in her sleep and then smacking her head on her cot which obviously woke her up. It did settle after a week though, and until she started teething she was only waking up 2-3 times a night. Hang in there hun, I know it's tough :flower:


----------



## JessesGirl29

So good to know it settled, giving myself a week will allow things to settle hopefully.....


----------



## JessyG

So.....she sttn last night! 7pm-7:40am! It was bliss.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> So.....she sttn last night! 7pm-7:40am! It was bliss.

Wow that's great! Long may it last. By the way I never got a message from you ... didn't want you to think I was it ignoring you!

Since I've refused to pick my LO up now and rock him to sleep (it's been 4 days now) sleep is much, much better! One or two wake ups a night of half hour each most nights and last night just up from 5:30am to 6:00am up for the day at 08:00.

The first night was hell though he wanted to come into our bed and was protesting massively. In just sat next to his cot shh pat etc. I'd have happily carried on keeping him in our bed if he wasn't such a restless sleeper with us there. This is so much better!


----------



## merristems

Last night was aweful! She went to sleep at ten then woke up at one screamed for ten mins fell asleep for an hour up again then I realised she had developed a cold so calpol and into bed with mummy and daddy because we we all shattered! Poor lamb she teething too!!

They definitely sleep regress when they learn a new skill, M did when she started rolling properly and then again when she started bum shuffling. Hope your settles againg next week jessegirl. Hang in there x


----------



## JessyG

I agree Bellas sleep goes all to pot when she is learning something new. Sadly straight after we are usually getting a new tooth then a cold hits then we are back to learning something new lol.


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> JessyG said:
> 
> 
> So.....she sttn last night! 7pm-7:40am! It was bliss.
> 
> Wow that's great! Long may it last. By the way I never got a message from you ... didn't want you to think I was it ignoring you!
> 
> Since I've refused to pick my LO up now and rock him to sleep (it's been 4 days now) sleep is much, much better! One or two wake ups a night of half hour each most nights and last night just up from 5:30am to 6:00am up for the day at 08:00.
> 
> The first night was hell though he wanted to come into our bed and was protesting massively. In just sat next to his cot shh pat etc. I'd have happily carried on keeping him in our bed if he wasn't such a restless sleeper with us there. This is so much better!Click to expand...

Should I message you again?

Yes I hope it lasts but I expect it wont lol. 

Oh no merri! A cold with teething is possibly the worst combo, we have just come out of that!


----------



## merristems

Hoping it passes fast!!


----------



## too_scared

Jessy, that's awesome! I hope she gives you many more nights of sleep :) 

Merri, I'm sorry you had a bad night. Poor little girlie with a cold and teething :( Hopefully she feels better very soon.

Felix, I'm glad your new strategy is working out. 

Finn took 2 hours to get to sleep the past two nights. He then went on to sleep for a 4 hour block before waking so that was nice. But, I didn't sleep then! Ugh! I think he took so long to sleep because dh had to rock him because I have been feeling sick. Usually I will wrap him on and nurse him in the wrap and then he will fall asleep a little faster. Hopefully he will go to sleep better tonight. I will have to pull myself together enough to wrap him on for a bit. :wacko:

I hope you all have a great night.


----------



## JessyG

I hope you have a good night too hun. Soo tough when you yourself feel like crap! 

So glad your technique is working Felix! Long may it continue.


----------



## JessyG

All I can say is OMG....caffine is a must today.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> All I can say is OMG....caffine is a must today.

Wow B is really the most random sleeper ever isn't she? She's so up and down ... sttn one night and shocking the next. I wonder what keeps her up on the bad nights?


----------



## JessyG

No idea its torture you really never know what to expect. She hasn't sttn in about a month but she has had pretty good nights then absolutely shocking nights. No rhyme or reason that I can see!


----------



## sue_88

Well our streak ended with a catastrophic bang last night. Went to bed at 11 after 15nights uninterrupted sleep fully expected to go through so imagine my horror when I was woken at 1am! Bleugh I felt sick!!

She had another 8oz milk, then whinged till 2:30 ish then slept.


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> No idea its torture you really never know what to expect. She hasn't sttn in about a month but she has had pretty good nights then absolutely shocking nights. No rhyme or reason that I can see!

I actually don't know what's worse! One like mine that is just consistently shocking or one like yours that gives you false hope every now and then! :haha:


----------



## felix555

sue_88 said:


> Well our streak ended with a catastrophic bang last night. Went to bed at 11 after 15nights uninterrupted sleep fully expected to go through so imagine my horror when I was woken at 1am! Bleugh I felt sick!!
> 
> She had another 8oz milk, then whinged till 2:30 ish then slept.

That's the worst! When they just don't settle for ages :coffee:


----------



## JessyG

I have had Bella moaning on and off for 4 hours one night. I could have cried, in fact I probably did. 

Apparently 61% of uk folk have been put off having another baby because of their child/childrens poor sleep and bedtime battles.

I have a sleep specialist calling me tonight. Apparently as B is an old baby bad habits are pretty well engrained so I need to very gradually break them step by step. Here's hoping its done by the time she is 2!


----------



## JessesGirl29

sue_88 said:


> Well our streak ended with a catastrophic bang last night. Went to bed at 11 after 15nights uninterrupted sleep fully expected to go through so imagine my horror when I was woken at 1am! Bleugh I felt sick!!
> 
> She had another 8oz milk, then whinged till 2:30 ish then slept.

You know the way that babies poop as soon as you put in a new diaper?
How they wait until you have a new outfit on to puke?
I swear they know when you go to bed late......every single time I've tried to sneak in a late night I swear he wakes up early.....

After five nights of hourly waking Wes went down at 7:30' slept till 12:30, then 4am and a little hard to settle but down within half hour and up for the day at 7:30 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm literally dancing this morning.


----------



## too_scared

We've actually decided to try to have our kiddos close together to consolidate all the bad sleep rather than getting used to good sleep and then have it all go out the window again. :rofl:


----------



## JessyG

I genuinely believe that Belle will be up during the night until she has left home so I am looking at another 17 years or so of poor sleep.....one is enough. 

Yes the next one might sleep better or .... they could be worse!


----------



## too_scared

Worse!! I can't even think of that!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I think I'll join you ladies with a large cup of coffee :coffee:

Molly kept crying in her sleep last night and wriggling around her cot, and needed re-settling every 45min-1 hour. I (rather stupidly) stayed up watching ghost programs last night and didn't crawl into bed until 12.30. She was up for the day at 7.30, which could of been worse, but after not really getting into a deep sleep all night due to her being a fidget and crying in her sleep, I'm shattered.

Madam has been asleep since 1pm...if she's not awake by 4, I'm going to wake her up!


----------



## merristems

I'm one of those 61% for certain! I cannot imagine having two babies right now I'm too tired to even look at dh :haha: I don't think I can do four years no sleep 15months has been so hard and I used to be a great sleeper, it was my most favourite thing ever in the whole wide world. 
We got a five hour stretch last night so she sttn according to sleep experts hahaha!!


----------



## JessyG

I am one of those people too. Plus I enjoy having a bit of extra cash. We would be strapped with two.


----------



## merristems

Same Jessy we really would be broke! I know we get child tax credits etc but we only have one income and that not huge at all :(


----------



## sezzolou

Well I finally bit the bullet and tried moving Aidens bedtime earlier (it's never helped in the past, usually early bedtime equaled earlier wakeup and an even grumpier baby). It's been a while since I tried it but this week I've started putting him to bed at 6.45pm instead of 7.30pm and he's been going straight to sleep and sleeping through to 6am. He has 1 daytime nap of usually 1 hour or a little longer. He is abit grumpy during the day but he's still getting over scarlet fever. Hoping we can beat our 11 night sttn streak coz I am exhausted and feeling sooooo pregnant lol.


----------



## too_scared

That's awesome news! I am planning to try an earlier bedtime with Finn tonight. Hopefully it works. It took 3 hours to get him to sleep last night!


----------



## merristems

Well done Aiden that's grwat news.
Ts I hope the early bed works its magic for you too xxx


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That's fab news! I bet you felt great after that sleep :)

Molly slept from 7.45pm - 9.30am on Monday, with only 2 ten minute wake ups! It was bloody marvellous :)

Did any of you find that moving you LO's into their own room helped them sleep at all? I think we are disturbing her sleep when we go to bed, and OH snores so loudly it's hardly surprising lol :haha:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Molly went to bed at 8.30 last night, she didn't wake for her first feed until 2.30!! Then she woke briefly at 5.30, then up for the day at 7. Laaaaavely :)

I've been commenting on a friends status aboout her 18 month old son not sleeping very well, when another of our friends chimes in and tells us that it's not that hard to get a baby to sleep, she doesn't think nights with a baby are that hard blah blah blah. Her LO has been sleeping through since 8 weeks (he's only 12 weeks old though!)

I want to thunder punch her in the throat lol. Just...ugh! There's no need for it. :nope:


----------



## JessyG

Arg people like that my blood boil. There is still plenty of time for it to change for her! Karma is a bitch you know.

Whoop whoop Aiden good lad! Here's hope it continues!


----------



## JessyG

That's awesome Vicki! Go Molly!


----------



## sezzolou

Glad to hear others are getting more sleep too! I forgot to mention but when i moved Aidens bedtime earlier i also changed his routine slightly and it seems to have made a massive difference to his sleep/settling/night wakings. Admitidly it could just be a co-incidence. 

Was: Tea:5:30pm - Bath: 6:30/6:45pm - bottle:7/7:15pm - bed/sleep 7:30pm. Multiple night waking and 5:30am get up. 

Now: Tea 4:45/5pm (earlier if at nursery) - Bottle:6pm - Bath: 6:20pm - Bed/Sleep: 6:45pm. So far no night wakings and 6am get ups. Its only been 4 nights though lol.

He has 1 late morning nap.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That sound's promising hun, fingers crossed Aiden's sleep habits stay this way!


----------



## too_scared

I hope Molly and Aiden continue to do well :)

Last night I put Finn to sleep about a half hour earlier than normal and he pretty much went right to sleep!! He slept from 8:10-9:20! He woke all his regular times but did have a few longer stretches. I really hope it wasn't a one off! 

He didn't nap today so we'll see how it goes tonight...


----------



## JessesGirl29

Here's hoping Molly and Aiden keep up the good stretches...

Wes was up hourly for two weeks and then within days he was crawling, crawling fast and pulling himself up to stand....crazy!
His brain was on fire!


----------



## Sarah125

Glad to see some of you are getting good stretches of sleep :thumbup:

I am definitely one of the 61% put off having another baby! I cannot even imagine having less sleep than I already do!

Can I ask what the sleep specialist said Jessy? I hope she gave you some good advice? 

Sophie is getting worse I'm sure :dohh: She takes so long to settle each night and I've lost count of her awakenings! She's going through massive developments just now though as she is starting to speak in proper little sentences and has also started recognizing when she needs to do the toilet! I am HOPING once this is over she might start sleeping better... Maybe? Please :haha:

She went to bed at 7pm today after being up since 9am with no nap. Maybe that will help her sleep. She had a 3 hour nap yesterday and that didn't help. It's all so random :haha:


----------



## alex_22

It isn't sttn but it's the next best thing ladies for the last few days my lo has been self soothing :) with absolutely no help from me, I was having my usual 30 minutes+ battle with her one night with no signs of her giving in any time soon so layed her down and within minutes she was sound with no tears and from then on 99% of the time she's getting herself off lying on her own, I think this is a huge step towards sttn last night was actually an amazing night fell asleep around 8pm I carried her up to bed with me at 11pm she woke a fee times for her dummy then woke at 5am for a bottle went back off woke up at 6.30am wouldn't go back off so I got her in bed with me and she fell back to sleep until 8 :) I'm so proud of her x


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Alex that's awesome! I wish Molly could self settle lol, although saying that she can get herself back to sleep if she stirs and wakes briefly, she just can't get herself to sleep initially. I'm assuming she will just do it one day haha? No clue.

We had a horrible night last night, but I suspect she has more teeth coming. She woke up sobbing every hour last night, and I ended up just having to cuddle and rock her back to sleep as she didn't always want a feed bless her. I was shattered, so my wonderful got up with her this morning so I could have a lie in, even though he's been getting up for work at 4am all week.

Fingers crossed for a better night, I hope you all had good nights last night?


----------



## JessyG

Vicki_Cream said:


> Alex that's awesome! I wish Molly could self settle lol, although saying that she can get herself back to sleep if she stirs and wakes briefly, she just can't get herself to sleep initially. I'm assuming she will just do it one day haha? No clue

This is my lo. She can often self settle during the night just not at the start of the night or if she is wide awake. 

Better night here only up for an hour at 2:30 slept until 7:30!


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> Vicki_Cream said:
> 
> 
> Alex that's awesome! I wish Molly could self settle lol, although saying that she can get herself back to sleep if she stirs and wakes briefly, she just can't get herself to sleep initially. I'm assuming she will just do it one day haha? No clue
> 
> This is my lo. She can often self settle during the night just not at the start of the night or if she is wide awake.
> 
> Better night here only up for an hour at 2:30 slept until 7:30!Click to expand...

So odd my LO is the other way around ... self settles when I first put him down but never in the middle of the night! 

Well last night after about 6 (??? I think!) Months ... my LO STTN from 8 - 6:30


----------



## alex_22

Vicki_Cream said:


> Alex that's awesome! I wish Molly could self settle lol, although saying that she can get herself back to sleep if she stirs and wakes briefly, she just can't get herself to sleep initially. I'm assuming she will just do it one day haha? No clue.
> 
> We had a horrible night last night, but I suspect she has more teeth coming. She woke up sobbing every hour last night, and I ended up just having to cuddle and rock her back to sleep as she didn't always want a feed bless her. I was shattered, so my wonderful got up with her this morning so I could have a lie in, even though he's been getting up for work at 4am all week.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a better night, I hope you all had good nights last night?

If she's anything like my lo something will just click! the day before that she wouldn't have even considered self soothing I honestly don't know what changed, night times are looking good now she still wakes up for her dummy a few times and still has 1 feed but it's amazing compared to what she was like

I think her baby massage and bath play a big part in it, we only started the routine last week and it seems to be helping 

My oh is good for helping out on a morning after a week of 5am starts :) it's nice when they make such an effort isn't it x


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I've been toying with the idea of trying baby massage with her, I'll have to look into it.

Well, she had a 3 hour nap yesterday which I could wake her up from :dohh:

She went to bed at 7.15 last night, stirred at 9.30 and 11.30 for a feed, slept right through until 3.30 but was wide awake due to aforementioned nap. I went to get up when my OH got up with her again! I could get used to this :haha:

I took over at 6 so he could get a few hours extra kip before we go Christmas shopping. Madam went back to bed at 7.10 and she is still flat out lol.

I'm going to try and not let her sleep for so long today lol.


----------



## _jellybean_

We waited it out too. Last night they slept through. I wouldn't say we waited it out successfully b/c my lg and sometimes my two year old lb both still wake up, but we're still going strong with no CIO/CC. Dh does most night wakings, bless him. If we could go back in time we'd do it just the same. CIO just wasn't for us, but I can absolutely understand why it is the right thing to do for some families.


----------



## too_scared

Finn is now going to sleep pretty much right away. It's really great. I hope it continues. 

BUT.... He's waking so much. I'm exhausted. Two nights ago he was up every hour and comfort nursing so much. Last night he was up more than every hour, comfort nursing most of the time in between and he was awake from 3-4:50. Ugh. 

I hope one day before he's 20 he will sleep through and I will actually feel human again... Haha! Thank goodness for dh, getting up with Finn this morning and yesterday morning and letting me sleep in some.


----------



## merristems

Oh ts :( sorry you are so tired. Its so tough and being pregnant must make it doubly tiring. Maybe he senses something is afoot? Making him more clingy than usual? Ihope he's better for you tonight. Its great that he's going straight to sleep now do you think it was changing his bed time?


----------



## JessyG

Oh TS that's pants he is waking so frequently but seems you are making progress with the no driving and settling quicker for bed. Baby steps! That's what we are doing here. But first I have to let this tooth pop through....damn teeth. 

How are you merristems?

Felix that is amaze balls lol. Has he continued to sleep through?


----------



## felix555

Of course not Jessy :haha: 

I was lying on his floor again from 4-6 this morning!


----------



## alex_22

Vicki_Cream said:


> I've been toying with the idea of trying baby massage with her, I'll have to look into it.
> 
> Well, she had a 3 hour nap yesterday which I could wake her up from :dohh:
> 
> She went to bed at 7.15 last night, stirred at 9.30 and 11.30 for a feed, slept right through until 3.30 but was wide awake due to aforementioned nap. I went to get up when my OH got up with her again! I could get used to this :haha:
> 
> I took over at 6 so he could get a few hours extra kip before we go Christmas shopping. Madam went back to bed at 7.10 and she is still flat out lol.
> 
> I'm going to try and not let her sleep for so long today lol.

It's the best thing since sliced bread!! I do it before her bath so that she doesn't get her pj's covered in oil and I found that with my son it worked bettee before as after he was too tired and hungry to tolerate it, we've also started using a sleeping bag so that could be helping too, she's still waking for 1 feed a night and 3-4+ times for her dummy but that's a breeze compared to what she was like, 

Your very lucky to have such a helful oh mine is dying with man flu so no help here lol he's away tomorrow until Friday too but my friend said she will come stay with me keep me company so it'll be nice to have a catch up with her having kids certainly takes its tole on your social life haha x


----------



## sue_88

Oh TS, that sounds rough but on the plus side how great is it that he's just going off to sleep? Wow, bet you thought that would never come. I will echo jessy, just baby steps...hopefully he'll go a bit longer very soon :hugs:

Felix: glad you had a good stretch but gutted it's ended!! Hope you've got a comfy floor.. :haha: bless you.

Sorry for teething jessy, it's so hard on their little bodies :-( m is a really really hard teether but luckily we're having a bit of a break now. She's got all her first year teeth, so 12, in the next 6 months or so months I imagine the other 8 will come through. I just hope they're easier on her but I doubt it.

As for here, I'm tired...boy I'm tired but it has nothing to do with baby!! She mostly sleeping through now..like 7pm - 8am :wacko: but I can't sleep for toffee :( my anxiety has rocketed out of nowhere and I'm terrified of getting broken into or a fire breaking out so I'm mostly sitting up all night 'keeping watch' I don't know what to do, or how to help myself. I usually sleep 12:30-5 at the minute but it's not enough. I know it's so irrational it's just when the dark comes I get fearful. My sister is staying with us this week and I am hoping with another adult in the house I will relax a little bit, there is no history at all of saying bad happening to our houses in my whole family.

Not sure how well she'll sleep tonight as she's had no nap :-/ just so tired....over two years of broken sleep, I'm just exhausted :( and so snappy and down urgh.


----------



## felix555

Oh his floor has been set up for sleeping don't worry :haha: 

Sorry to hear about this anxiety Sue, is it something you've always had? I hope you enjoy your time with your sister.


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> Of course not Jessy :haha:
> 
> I was lying on his floor again from 4-6 this morning!

I wonder what it is about 4am that is so appealing. Bella was similar although she woke at 12:30 and in my stupidity didn't give her milk so although she was back asleep at 1:30 woke at 4 for milk doh! 

I want to strangle my neighbour. He always always slams his back door. I can hear Bella let out a pissed off cry every single time he does it. Sometimes it fully wakes her up and sometimes she just stirs. I am tempted to stand outside his door during one of Bellas wake ups and repeatedly ring their door bell! 

OM F*****G G they are at it again!


----------



## sue_88

I've always been a bit of a nervous person, and a bit of a recluse but it's never really bothered me much as it was only me in the house. Now I just think of quick ways to get to Millie to save her if anything happens and it just feels stupid to think about it so much :(


----------



## felix555

Jessy I've wondered if it's because that's when it at it's coldest? I'm not sure but when he wakes up I know it's anywhere between 04:00 and 04:10 without even looking at the time. 

For a few days he skipped the 4 waking and woke at 6:30 exactly, I then got him out his cot and he'd fall asleep in my arms pretty much straight away and he'd sleep in bed with is until 7ish ... it was wonderful but now we're back to the 4 waking.

Sue that sounds awful I never experienced anxiety until I got pregnant and I really struggled with it. I had a missed miscarraige at about 6 weeks before so then was so sure it would happen again, not helped by the fact I had no pregnancy symptoms at all .. I was never sick and still fit into size 10 fitted work dresses until 16 weeks, I had no visible bump until 22 weeks. It's such an awful thing because deep down you know it's irrational but that makes no difference. I hope it improves for you.


----------



## sue_88

Thank you, it comes in long waves in past experience so hopefully once I'm over this and back to feeling ok, M will still be allowing some some good sleep.

I had a very bad vivid dream/nightmare about 2 weeks ago where I think this all stemmed from which was about being broken into even though I did everything to prevent it happening it still kept happening (the break ins) like locking door, lights out etc, the lights kept turning on and the front door was open but then the last time before I woke up there was a face in the door and it ran away before I could see it. It was a man :-/ and it just freaked me out. It wasn't even my current house, it was my old flat from 2008! So silly :(


----------



## felix555

Not silly at all, we can't control the things that scare us. hope it passes quickly.


----------



## sue_88

I hope so too. I enjoy getting up in a morning and having a nice relaxing shower etc and doing some tidying before she gets up. Means we spend more time together than doing dusting! So the 8am starts for her can stay lol


----------



## alex_22

sue_88 said:


> Thank you, it comes in long waves in past experience so hopefully once I'm over this and back to feeling ok, M will still be allowing some some good sleep.
> 
> I had a very bad vivid dream/nightmare about 2 weeks ago where I think this all stemmed from which was about being broken into even though I did everything to prevent it happening it still kept happening (the break ins) like locking door, lights out etc, the lights kept turning on and the front door was open but then the last time before I woke up there was a face in the door and it ran away before I could see it. It was a man :-/ and it just freaked me out. It wasn't even my current house, it was my old flat from 2008! So silly :(

The other week our power went out at 4am which set the alarm off, for some reason (half asleep) I thought hell no power cuts CAN NOT happen at 4am it must be my new neighbours (moved in days before) trying to break in and kill us, no matter how much I told myself I was absolutely mental I just couldn't shake the feeling I even had to go down and get oh to check why it was going off, anxiety is the worst! I've always over thought everything but after I had my son I went on the implant and side effects are anxiety and boy did I get it!! I've had the implant out nearly 2 year now and I'm still suffering, at its worst I would get the spins everytime I lay down and closed my eyes at first I blamed it on being unwell, having a couple of drinks but when it kept on happening without any reason to think of I Googled it and found it was a side effect of anxiety x


----------



## JessyG

Oh sue that sounds awful. Dreams like that haunt you for ages don't they. I have major anxiety since having Bella. Its a new thing each week like in the summer when it was soo hot we had to have the windows open I had a panic attack about her falling out. So much so I phoned my oh 4/5 times a day on his days off to remind him not to stand too close to the window while he was holding her. 

Felix - my monitor says it was 21 last night, that's Bellas favourite temperature lol. Seriously she sleeps so much better if the temp is 21-22.


----------



## merristems

Sorry about your anxiety sue it can be so debilitating I hope it passes soon or you find a way to cope with it. 

Interesting about the four am parties. May always wakes at four! I'm sure its Temp related, I'm yet to discover her favourite temp! Our thermostat doesn't drop below 19 but upstairs could be cooler. Do you think she's cold? I can't put her in a sleeping bag anymore she gets tangled up in it rolling around. What do yours sleep in?


----------



## JessyG

She is still in a sleeping bag. 2.5 tog one now. She rolls about like nothing on earth. I have also witness her sitting up (fast asleep) and gracefully lying back down on the other side. 

She has woken me up by bashing her head off the cot bars in one of her rolls!


----------



## sue_88

M is in a sleeping bag too. She rolls a lot but it's not very long or wide so she doesn't get caught up in it. It's a 18-24m from Sainsburys but she's a. Fairly long baby.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies. :)

I do think that the half hour earlier bed time probably is the reason for the better going to sleep. I think that by the time he is showing tired signals he is already over tired. :wacko: It took a long time to figure that one out! :( I also did what was suggested in my journal to let him fool around a bit while he is falling asleep. I was thinking that him kicking the blankets and rubbing his hands on them was him trying to keep himself awake (because he did that a lot before this good going to sleep time...) but maybe it is just him winding down now? Either way, I am very glad it was suggested and I am glad that it seems to be working. He likes me to hold the blanket up over his head, high like a tent, and then he rubs his hands or his feet on the blanket (it is fuzzy) for a few minutes and then he settles and goes to sleep. I REALLY hope it continues. It is wonderful!

I really hope he sleeps better tonight too. I am beyond exhausted. Ugh. And I'm so sore from both the comfort nursing and the pregnancy. :wacko: 

Sue, I am so sorry you are having to deal with anxiety like that :hugs: I really hope your sister staying with you helps you. Have you spoken to a doctor about it? I hope you find a solution soon.

I hope all your babies are sleeping soundly :flow:


----------



## sezzolou

too_scared said:


> Thank you ladies. :)
> 
> I do think that the half hour earlier bed time probably is the reason for the better going to sleep. I think that by the time he is showing tired signals he is already over tired. :wacko: It took a long time to figure that one out! :( I also did what was suggested in my journal to let him fool around a bit while he is falling asleep. I was thinking that him kicking the blankets and rubbing his hands on them was him trying to keep himself awake (because he did that a lot before this good going to sleep time...) but maybe it is just him winding down now? Either way, I am very glad it was suggested and I am glad that it seems to be working. He likes me to hold the blanket up over his head, high like a tent, and then he rubs his hands or his feet on the blanket (it is fuzzy) for a few minutes and then he settles and goes to sleep. I REALLY hope it continues. It is wonderful!
> 
> I really hope he sleeps better tonight too. I am beyond exhausted. Ugh. And I'm so sore from both the comfort nursing and the pregnancy. :wacko:
> 
> Sue, I am so sorry you are having to deal with anxiety like that :hugs: I really hope your sister staying with you helps you. Have you spoken to a doctor about it? I hope you find a solution soon.
> 
> I hope all your babies are sleeping soundly :flow:

Glad bedtime has improved. Aiden also does the hand rubbing on the mattess to wind down for sleep. Mainly he plays with his hair bug if he's overtired he rubs the matress and bangs his legs hard on the mattress. Took me a while to realise it too. I used to try keep his arms and legs still but that never worked lol. 

Aidens had a few nights when I've not been able to get him to bed for 6.45pm due to a busy weekend. It's been more 7.15/7.30pm This means he's waking at 5.30 again and is mega grumpy. He's sleeping through still though. Hopefully we will get back on track tonight. Hate these early starts!


----------



## too_scared

And we're back to square one... 2+ hours last night to get him to sleep. Well, I got him to sleep and then he woke 10 minutes later and didn't go back to sleep until almost quarter to 11! It's like he knows when I have millions of things to do. :wacko:


----------



## merristems

Bums ts! :( so annoying silly boy and poor mummy and daddy. 

May likes being free of her sleeping bag and I got scared of her getting twisted up in it and getting stuck. She just wraps her blanket over herself now and seem happy. Last night she only woke twice!! It started badly because I had dentist late afternoon and she fell asleep coming back! So she went to bed later, after the Simpsons! So must have been nearly seven thirty. Not sure if it was keeping her awake longer or what but I was amazing only being woken twice!!


----------



## too_scared

Go May! That's great! I hope she keeps it up :)


----------



## JessyG

Not a bad night here. Asleep at 7. Awake at 10:45. OH tried a new tactic of lying down next to her cot. She screamed for 30 mins! Anyway he gave ul thankfully as I was about to burst into the room every time she started crying again. I gave her cuddle milk and rocked her to sleep. She was sound by 12:30 and slept until 8! 

It was poo that I had to be up at 6 for work!

I am so glad that my oh is now with me on how cc or even staying in the room settling her does not work with her atm we just have to ride the storm!


----------



## sue_88

Jess that's really positive to hear. I imagine being on different pages was only adding to the battle. Hopefully now team work work have good results! Any latest from the consultant?


----------



## Vicki_Cream

OMG you guys, Molly self settled herself to sleep the other night! I danced out of the bedroom haha. I was trying to nurse her to sleep as usual, and she kept arching her back and pushing away from me, so I laid her in her cot and pretended to read a book on my bed so she could see me. She mooched about in her cot for a few minutes talking to her teddies, rolled around a few times, kicking the cot bars etc, then rolled onto her belly and went quite and gradually drifted off. She only had me up twice that night and she went 4 hours between wake ups! bloody marvellous! :happydance:

She's almost self settled again the past two nights, but rolled over in her cot so fast she whacked her head on the bars really hard and made herself cry. She rarely cries unless she is hurt bless her, so I gave her a cuddle and a feed and she fell asleep within minutes. We are getting there, slowly but surely! :happydance:

If I put her in a sleeping bag when she is falling asleep, she gets really hot and sweats even though its cool in the bedroom. So I tend to use two cellular blankets and then when she wakes for her first feed I put her in her sleeping back.

MIL keeps bugging me about when I will start using a duvet and pillow for her, the thought of it makes my blood run cold to be perfectly honest! She's still so little! I'm planning to use sleeping bags until next winter, she will be nearly 2 so will get a duvet etc then I think :thumbup:


----------



## JessyG

sue_88 said:


> Jess that's really positive to hear. I imagine being on different pages was only adding to the battle. Hopefully now team work work have good results! Any latest from the consultant?

She gave me a plan which basically said play with her in her cot during the day so it becomes a nice place to be....introduce a comfort items....start with bedtime self settling before working on night wakings.

All sounds good but we have tried all day and tbh its the teaching her to self settle at bedtime that I need help with and since I won't let her cry, we cant put her in her cot awake. And she is out of ideas. 

I am reading the no cry sleep solution but so far everything she suggests I already do. Reckon I just need to ride it out until she is ready to fall asleep in her cot. I hear that may never happen and she may be better once in a bed! 

Yes its better now although I am annoyed that Belle was distressed for 30 mins for no reason BUT she doesn't seem too affected by it and now he sees just how heart breaking it is.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

JessyG said:


> I am reading the no cry sleep solution but so far everything she suggests I already do. Reckon I just need to ride it out until she is ready to fall asleep in her cot. I hear that may never happen and she may be better once in a bed!

I found that too when I had read that book. I was so excited to get it and read it, as so many mum swear by it. I was a bit gutted when I read it tbh and felt a little defeated at first. But since then I've just decided to go with the flow as I'm sure (read; hoping to god) that she sorts herself out in regards to sleep.

We had a hellish night last night. She didn't go to bed until 9pm, then she woke up and wanted to play at 12.30 but was clearly still really tired. It took me an hour to get her back to sleep and I did have to go and sit in the living room for 5 minutes as I felt so stressed, but that was just because I was tired lol. She then woke up again at 5 and was being a madam, but I fed her and put her back in her cot, and she eventually drifted off by 5.30 after a lot of fidgeting and whinging. She then slept until just before 9 so at least I did get some sleep haha.

After reading what you have all written about your LO's banging their legs and rubbing their hands on bedding before falling asleep actually helped me last night. She was doing all of that before she fell asleep and for the first time I let her - and it worked! I used to intervene as I thought she was doing it to keep herself awake. :dohh:

So thank you for that little tip! :thumbup:


----------



## Louise88

I waited it out with my little boy and all those nights of frustration and crying because he was waking 20 times a night are now nothing but a memory... my little boy started sleeping through on his own and self settling as of last week :thumbup: really hoping this is it :) I used CIO with dd and decided i didnt want to go down same route this time and so glad I didnt.

for all you ladies waiting it out.... it will happen i promise! my ds surprised he went from waking 2-3 times a night to not not waking up at all big surprise and very happy... im actually starting to feel like a human again :winkwink:


----------



## too_scared

Last night was bad here again. :( So bad I'm actually drinking coffee. I am trying to keep it to one coffee a week until second tri... 

Finn took 2+ hours to get to sleep again last night. We even started earlier than normal because he was tired. Didn't work at all. When he finally went to sleep at quarter to 10 he slept until 1. Wonderful except I had so much work to do that I was up until midnight. Then he nursed and went right back to sleep until about 4:30. I was so excited! I thought I would get good sleep... Then he made me hold the blanket above his head for a half hour. Then he comfort nursed for about 30 more minutes (an hour total). He finally stopped and I was so happy to get some more sleep until he wanted to nurse again 2 minutes later!! Finally after being awake for nearly 2 hours he went to sleep only to be woken up by the cat an hour later. Finally got him back to sleep until about 9:20. I got about 6 hours of broken sleep. :coffee:

I think a lot of this is stemming from the fact that he's hungry. He is barely eating and my milk is very low now. I don't know how to get him to eat. :( I am trying to get him high protein/high fat snacks before bed but he doesn't eat it. Last night I made quinoa hot cereal with whole milk. It was delicious but he only ate about 4 spoonfuls. I try to get him drink whole milk before bed too but no go. I'm at a complete loss. :wacko:

I hope you're all having better nights with your kiddos.


----------



## JessyG

Ugh man! That sounds rough it was bad here too I have just resigned myself to the fact I may never sleep more than 4 hours again. My eyes are throbbing. 

Really hoping these teeth come through and we get some decent sleep again.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I think all our LO's are in cahoots with each other lol, it took me two hours to get Molly to sleep tonight, and she had a huge meltdown as she was tired but just wouldn't go to sleep. I nursed her, I rocked her, I sssh-patted her, I laid her down in her cot...nothing worked. She started to chew on her hand and her cheeks flushed red, so I'm guessing we have more toothy pegs on the way. I ended up giving her some calpol which calmed her down a bit, sat on my bed with her cradled in my arms and she eventually nursed to sleep. 

Off to collapse into bed now I've had a few hours to myself lol :sleep:

I hope you all have a better night tonight!


----------



## merristems

As usual one good night followed by progressively worse nights! Her fourth tooth cut yesterday at last but number five isn't far off either. I love hearing the success stories here give me hope!!

On a side note, we've been wetting the bed on and off. I use beaming babies nappies at night and they were fine, lasting all night but since she started stomach sleeping they just don't cope. Any one use other biodegradable nappies? Or are there better cuts especially for girls? I normally use cloth in the day so I'm inexperienced in the disposable department!!!


----------



## sezzolou

Has anyone tried a gro clock? I've just ordered one to see if it helps with our early morning wakeups. Aidens doing quite well at the moment. Goes to sleep easily at 7pm and sleeps through until 5/5.30am. I was bringing him into our bed early mornings but he usually won't go back to sleep, I just get whacked across the face, hair pulled and climbed on for an hour or so. This week I decided he wasn't coming out of his cot until 6am from now on so my mornings have been spent constantly lying him down saying it's still bedtime. He seems to understand and will sometimes settle again until 6.20am. If he wakes at 6 or later I turn the light on and say good morning before bringing him into our bed while we all come round. I'm hoping the gro clock will help him understand more clearly and that eventually I won't have to keep going in to him from 5am lol....baby due in 5 weeks so id love to sort the early mornings out &#128564;


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I've read fantastic reviews about the gro clock, I hope it works for you too :)

Molly has had a hellish past few nights, and seemingly has come down with a virus. She's had a fever and a slightly dodgy tummy (nothing serious), and she's been waking up sobbing her little heart out every half hour - 1 hour. I had my bed to myself last night as my OH was working an over night, so at 6am this morning after another horrid night I brought her into my bed and we snuggled under the super soft blanket I have on my bed which she adores. We woke up at 10.40am lol!! She was a lot happier after that sleep, still a bit feverish today and not much of an appetite for food, but she is bf lots so I'm not fussed. I'm wondering if she has a sore throat too, which would account for the not wanting to eat much. She refused a nap all day, and just fell asleep on me in the living room after a nappy change and bf. I've put her in her cot, even though it is far too early to go to bed,and she doesn't have her pjs on. :dohh:


----------



## PoppyPainting

merristems said:


> As usual one good night followed by progressively worse nights! Her fourth tooth cut yesterday at last but number five isn't far off either. I love hearing the success stories here give me hope!!
> 
> On a side note, we've been wetting the bed on and off. I use beaming babies nappies at night and they were fine, lasting all night but since she started stomach sleeping they just don't cope. Any one use other biodegradable nappies? Or are there better cuts especially for girls? I normally use cloth in the day so I'm inexperienced in the disposable department!!!

We used to use a disposable with a cloth nappy on top. Now we've stopped using cloth, we're on a normal disposable with a pull up disposable nappy on top. I find the pull ups tend to be a bit taller so go further up the tummy..


----------



## JessyG

Oh another cold...
Which means she is sleeping even worse. Haha can you believe it I am pretty sure we just got over a cold followed by a sickness bug. I would hate her to be at nursery if she has this many illnesses already!


----------



## sezzolou

Grr, tried to post a funny video that I'm sure we can all relate to but can't figure out how to do it


----------



## sezzolou

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678825765568250

So if this link works....it's a great example of 5.30am every morning in our household! Lol Aiden specialises in the hair pulling and trumping! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Vicki_Cream

JessyG said:


> Oh another cold...
> Which means she is sleeping even worse. Haha can you believe it I am pretty sure we just got over a cold followed by a sickness bug. I would hate her to be at nursery if she has this many illnesses already!

I feel your pain! Molly's got a virus atm and is absolutely miserable and hardly sleeping. Here's to hoping our LO's recover soon xx


----------



## AJCart

I'm so at a loss. Roxy was doing a bit better. Still in bed with me, but sleeping longer stretches and settling relatively easily. The last week though, I'm about ready to take a long walk off a short pier. She's fighting going to sleep. When she finally gives in it's for an hour, maybe 2. Then all hell breaks loose, she's awake and screaming if you even remotely attempt to put her back to sleep. This includes rocking, patting, shushing, hand on her, etc. She was awake for 3 hours in the middle of the night last night. Only went back to sleep when we gave up and put a movie on and let her crawl around the bed, after about half an hour of that she laid down and went to sleep.

I don't know how much more I can take. I need to sleep.


----------



## sezzolou

Well we still can't get past the 5.30am get up. Sunday morning and I was up with Aiden at 5.20am and he wouldn't even chill in bed with us. Every morning as soon as he wakes he's crying for food and continues to do so for a good couple of hours no matter how much he eats. It's Like nothing satisfies him, I feel he's eating way too much but never happy. He just stands in the kitchen crying and whining pointing at the fridge, cupboards or fruit bowl. Still struggling to get ontop of his allergies too, he's still all blotchy and his eyes are constantly puffy with dark circles &#128542; I can't decide if his face is puffy from allergies or if he's just getting chubby lol.

Does anyone know if there's a growth spurt around 17-18 months? Or could it be that the almond milk doesn't fill him as much as formula did (although he's only on one 6oz bottle a day and has been for ages).


----------



## felix555

Could definitely be able the almond milk, it has a much lower fat content. Hmm not sure what to suggest really, maybe coconut milk or I've heard of people putting a spoon of coconut oil in almond milk to fat content?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs, I think j had a growth spurt around that sort of time?


----------



## sue_88

Sezzalou, I'm thinking the same thing. M wakes between 11:30-1:30am and she's starving. She eats so much during the day and for dinner will often eat large portion bolog, or something like 2 sausages, 2 new potatoes & a load of veg plus 8oz milk at bedtime (tried 9 she won't finish it) then she's up shouting 'hungry mummy' another 8pz milk doesn't cut it as she's then up at 3 & 6.

I'm shattered, mentioned it to my mum and said about hungry baby milk (I know this wouldn't be an option for you), I'm so so tempted even though it goes against what I believe for a baby (under 6m) as that product is just a 'filler' but maybe it would be ok for a week/two?!

Help!! Thank god for my new coffee machine!


----------



## felix555

Sue how about Hipp organic goodnight milk? I believe that's more filling


----------



## sue_88

Oh yeah I forgot about that, that's in my local tesco. I suppose it's only a few quid if she hates it. I think I'll try that, thanks x


----------



## sezzolou

felix555 said:


> Could definitely be able the almond milk, it has a much lower fat content. Hmm not sure what to suggest really, maybe coconut milk or I've heard of people putting a spoon of coconut oil in almond milk to fat content?

Thanks. I did actually buy some coconut milk yesterday. I wasn't sure if it was to be used just for cooking/cereal or whether I could give it as a drink. X


----------



## merristems

These kids are always hungry lol! I'm sure they are constantly growth spurting! 
We have had a small success (well once!) Got five hours out of dd last night first time in about a year! I must admit after she woke for the third time we shushed her and settled her then she cried for almost an hour then she fed and I told her mummy was really tired and her back was sore and that we all needed a good rest! Coincidence maybe but I really did need it.


----------



## JessyG

We had 7.5 hour last night! Until 2:30am she stayed away until 4am when she finally went back to sleep until 7:30! I still feel shattered though! 

B has a bottle most nights these days. Wont settle without it. Some nights she doesn't need it. She eats roughly the same amount every day!?


----------



## too_scared

Well, last night we decided to watch Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer as a family. First time we actually put a show on for Finn to watch. He fell asleep in Shawn's arms (we were all cuddled in bed together) before the second commercial! He actually slept 3 hours before waking for some milk. He slept pretty good and slept 7:15-7:20! So nice! He still woke often but settled very quickly.

Tonight we thought we would give it a shot again. Well, he fell asleep after about 20 minutes but then woke again after about 40 minutes. :( He's still awake now. He was crying the saddest cry. Breaks my heart. 

I am a little worried he's not feeling well. Shawn has a cold and I'm really hoping Finn and I avoid it. He seems OK but it could be brewing. :(


----------



## JessyG

Its 3am! I have been up since 1am. She is now back asleep. Before the 1am wake up I was up 5 times since bedtime! She did a poo at 1am so I can't blame her for that and perhaps she was uncomfy before hand. Who knows!


----------



## JessyG

She woke up straight away. My oh has had to take over as I am just exhausted. I feel bad as he is working at 5:30 this morn but he hasn't been up with her all night so I feel I deserve some respite.


----------



## felix555

It was a bad night here too Jessy! Up every hour (or less!)


----------



## JessyG

How do you cope. My head is pounding and I am just no good as a mother today. Lying on the couch as she is running around. Gonna force myself to have a shower to go to the shop.


----------



## felix555

Coffee! :haha: normally I can take it easy in the morning after a bad night but we had to go all the way to central London this morning for something and only just got back we're now chilling. I'm hoping he will fall asleep now while watching Polar express. I need a coffee and the sugar rush from the doughnut I bought!


----------



## merristems

Ts I hope Finn isn't getting ill, lovely idea watching the film in bed shame Finn missed it! :) 

Jessy I'm sorry lastnight was so hard and yes caffeine and chocolate are the only answer. I always feel like a rubbish mum lately in someways I wish she went to nursery so she didn't have to deal with grumpy morning mummy! 
We're up to our eye balls in moving boxes still and I've literally got six bin bags of clothes to go through. To be honest I might just charity shop the lot I'm sick of all my clothes!
We had another five hour stretch I'm in total shock still!!!


----------



## too_scared

Oh Jessy :hugs: I hope you can nap with B today. I hope tonight is better.

Sorry you had a bad night too, Felix. :hugs:

Merri :happydance: I hope those 5 hour stretches keep happening and keep getting longer! You're going to be a new woman! Haha!

Finn had a weird night. He slept for 45 minutes and then was awake for almost 3 hours. Then slept 4.5 hours. Then he was awake for an hour and a half. But not really awake, just enough to be comfort nursing and not letting me put the blanket down. He still wants me to hold the blanket up like a tent. :wacko: Then he was up an hour later at 6:30 and up for the day at 7:20. :sleep::coffee:

I'm trying to avoid coffee today. I find when I drink a coffee I don't drink enough water. Also, I have my 12 week appt today and I don't want to affect the heart rate at all. :) 

I hope you're all having a good day. :flow:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Oh ladies, you poor things!

I'm 99.9% our LO's conspire against us, Molly was having awful nights the same time all of yours were.

She's been a nightmare to get to sleep for naps and at bedtime the last week or so (hence no update from me lol), and she didn't got to bed until 11.30pm last night!! Although she did sleep from 11.30 to 5am lol!

I've been speaking to an infant sleep coach all day who doesn't advocate CC/CIO (huzzah!), and she thought Molly was being over stimulated before naps/bedtime and I've been missing her sleepy window.

So I've been watching her like a hawk and as soon as she has rubbed her eyes once, I've told her it was bedtime, bf her and she's fallen asleep within minutes.

Before now, I'd let her poodle about in the front room with me and OH with the TV on, then take her into the bedroom and commence battle to get her down for bed. She was obviously being massively over stimulated by all of this.

I have also been a little slack on her bedtime routine recently, which I feel bad about. So tonight she'd had dinner by 6, in the bath by 6.30, out and massaged at 6.45, then into the dimly lit bedroom for half an hour of quiet time and reading books. She was flat out by 7.30 :happydance:

Annoyingly she was woken up at 8 by the noisy *******s that live above us, but I got her resettled within a few minutes and I've not heard a peep from her since! I'm hoping that if I stay strict with her bedtime routine and adding in the half our of relaxing quiet time it will make a huge difference. :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

We've been using the goodnight milk, and every night since we started she's slept through!!! Coincidence? Who knows but I sure am not stopping yet :happydance:


----------



## JessyG

Well Belle was up 3 hours on wed 4 on Thurs and 3 last night. She had a massive massive massive tantrum because I wouldn't let her play at midnight. I dunno what to do anymore.


----------



## felix555

Sue that's great news about the milk! I read good things about the milk and tried it just before my little boy was finally diagnosed with cmpi and needless to say he did not get on with it! I was gutted!

Jessy that's awful :( she sounds so much like my lo.

Randomly my LO sttn last night. He fell asleep at 8 and only woke up again at 6 :30 this morning and then fell asleep in my bed until 9:30. So weird. I think this is maybe the 5th time this year he's sttn.


----------



## JessyG

I would have to read back through this thread to find out when she last sttn as it feels so long ago. My mum thinks I have to take her to the doctor as 'something isn't right' I try to explain she is just a horrible sleeper maybe mixed with a bit of teething. The doctor is not going to do anything. Its hard to go through no sleep anyway without someone telling you there must be something wrong with your baby


----------



## felix555

Oh Jessy it's hard, I've had those comments too. I have no advice as someone who's tried it all!


----------



## JessyG

Thanks Felix. I just keep telling myself it wont last forever....it cant last forever!


----------



## sue_88

So sorry Jessy those sound like rough nights :( I don't think there's anything wrong with Bella at all, she just has a strange sleep schedule. There would be other key markers if something was wrong with her, which there isn't.

Do you go to bed when she does? I'd try this for a couple of nights to try and catch up on sleep, the more sleep you get before midnight the better.

Have you heard of goodnight milk? Would you consider this? It's working a charm for Millie, she's STTN every night she's been on it. I wouldn't recommend it for a baby under 1, even though it says 6m as it seems a real filler so wouldn't want to deter from needed nutrition but for mine, and your, LOs age who're eating enough and well during the day it might be a good thing.

All I do when Ms upon the night is sit her on the bed, and when she starts getting silly I just say 'no Millie, it's time to sleep. Not time to play, you must sit still' and keep putting her back in the same place.

I don't think there's much else I can suggest as I'm sure you've tried it all x you're strong for waiting it out, it's hard work.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Oh Jessy, you must be exhausted you poor thing!

Sue, that's really interesting to know about the goodnight milk! I'll have to keep that in mind when I've stopped bf!

Molly has developed a nasty, rattly cough this afternoon and has a bit of a fever. She keeps moaning and crying in her sleep. Doctors on Monday I think!

On a slight positive, she slept for 6 hours solid last night! 6 hours! 11.30-5.30. I suspect this was a one off though lol.


----------



## JessyG

Well exhaustion must have taken over last night she fell asleep at 7 woke briefly at 8but easily resettled and its now 7:10 and she is still asleep. I reckon I will pay for it tonight lol but was lovely to have a decent sleep! I woke up 3 times to check on her but straight back to bed woohoo.


----------



## Larkspur

I haven't checked in here for a while but am really struggling with my baby at the moment. She has been having two/-hour+ nighttime parties for weeks, and is often fighting sleep at bedtime too. Her bedtime is normally 6.30 but two hours after that I am still sitting with her.

It doesn't help that I ended up in the A&E today getting transfused with fluids after a nasty stomach flu knocked me over. I feel like I would like to sleep for a week but I know the best I can hope for is a two-hour block. Just so exhausted.


----------



## JessyG

Oh no I really hoped you had had your 'bad sleeper' and this little one would be the one who 'slept through from 4 weeks'!

That's sounds awful you poor thing. Here's hoping you are on the mend and baby girl starts sleeping better. 

Btw I am so dense these days I was about to say is it not the dreading 4 month sleep regression then realised baby lark is actually 7 months old!!!! I must pass out for months at a time!


----------



## sezzolou

So my due date is 13th Jan. Went to midwife app today and baby is 3/5 engaged, she said babe is definately coming early. Dreading the lack of sleep that's heading my way lol. At least Aiden is sleeping through at the moment even if he is a 5.30am early riser. Not looking forward to night feeds plus an 5.30am start to my day though &#128564;

My home birth kit gets delivered tomorrow!! Eeek!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I took Molly to the doctors today as she has gotten worse, and it turns out she has croup. I'm glad it's not anything sinister, but that's not helping her feel better or sleep lol. She's been waking up every 20 minutes! :sleep:


----------



## too_scared

I hope Molly starts feeling better very soon. 

Finn has started sleeping longer stretches, 2-3 hours, but he's taking forever to get to sleep. 12:30 last night. :( I think it's because he's sick but hopefully he'll feel better soon. 6 days on antibiotics and he's still pulling on his ears. :cry: But he's chewing on anything and everything so maybe he's starting on his 2 year molars. Poor kiddo. 

I hope you're all having a great holiday. I'm sick of traveling... Haha!


----------



## JessyG

Took a while to get Belle to sleep last night 8:30 but she slept through until 5:15. Sadly wouldn't go back to sleep until she had breakfast and a play downstairs so first nap at 7:20! Was nice as it gave me a chance to get ready and rest on the couch before the chaos began again lol.

Christmas eve night was awful though up 11pm - 1:30 am.

Oh but we had a Xmas present.....two new teeth cut 4th molar and 4th bottom tooth so that now totals 12!


----------



## too_scared

Poor little B :( Hopefully she gets some rest from teething for a bit now.


----------



## JessyG

I doubt it TS if they are not cutting they are bothering her under the gums.


She has also become a hitter she hits smacks and punches me in the face. Humph.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Thanks TS, she has started to improve and can actually breathe now. Last night was awful, and she ended up getting up at 4. Luckily my OH offered to get up with her so I could try and catch up on some sleep, which I gladly accepted! She then had a 4 hour nap this afternoon, and went to bed no problem at 8pm. I haven't heard a peep out of her! I think the week of practically not sleeping, the excitement from Christmas (she refused to nap ALL day yesterday >.<), and being snuggly in her new 3.5 tog sleeping bag has helped her get into a much needed deep sleep. I hope it lasts all night haha.

Aww Jessy, she must be so fed up with teething bless her! :(


----------



## too_scared

Finn is having same issues with teeth. It seems he may be having pain from his canine teeth now, even though he cut them a while back. It seems things are shifting and hurting. 

I'm glad to hear that Molly is starting to feel better. 

I hope everyone's little ones sleep well tonight and feel good.


----------



## sezzolou

Insomnia strikes again &#128564; despite having a nasty cough when he's lying down Aiden has actually slept really well for the past couple of weeks. On average he's sleeping 7.30-6am with an occasional wakeup, often he resettles himself now if he wakes. This may all change when baby comes along, any day now!!! I however have insomnia again and just can't fall to sleep...nearly 2am and still wide awake...grrrr!!!


----------



## JessyG

Aw no poor you. Not long to go now. 

Well Belle slept 7-5:15 yesterday then had another half an hour between 6-6:30. I can't sat I enjoy getting up at 5 but it was my ohs fault as he woke her up getting ready for work. 5am is a tricky time as its always colder and she is in a really light sleep by then. Doesn't take much to wake her up around that time.

Was awesome having a proper sleep too. We got a new mattress as well its bloody rock hard! But better than being stabbed by a loose spring every night!


----------



## JessyG

So after a decent Saturday night we had an awesome Sunday. Sttn from 7-7! Last night wasn't too bad just two quick wake ups but she has developed a nasty cough (prob got it from me as I have had it for weeks) so that's what woke her up. 

Hoping we are coming through this now the teeth are easing off but I suspect next week I may be back on with a completely different story!


----------



## too_scared

Yay B!! I hope she continues to sleep well. I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## JessyG

Happy 14 weeks!!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks! :)


----------



## twobecome3

anyones toddler still on the boob at night?

its been unseasonally warm lately and our heat is on full blast (we cant adjust it)

sleep has been HORRIBLE, im so warm and she wants to be attached to me all night as she has some molars coming in. every time ive just gotten her off me and lm laid somewhat comfortably, shes back on me. last night was actually an improvement - I remember looking at the clock at 10ish, midnight, 3ish, and 6ish and we got out of bed at 6:30. 

the night before I was up literally every 10-15 mins

ZOMBIE


----------



## too_scared

Finn is like that too. I feel your pain. :( We don't have the heat issue (I generally like him cuddled into me because he's warm. Haha!) but I'm pregnant and nursing hurts! Plus I get some aversion when he nurses for a longer amount of time. :(

He usually wakes every 1-2 hours. Some nights it's every 30 minutes. Lately the biggest issue is getting him to sleep. Last night he was awake until 12:20! It's getting progressively later and later. He's still getting up 8-9! That's making him so tired in the day that he has a 2.5 hour nap and then that throws off his bed time sleep. He napped his regular time yesterday but still didn't go to sleep until late late late. :(


----------



## JessyG

Last night was not great for us. Up between 12-2. Think maybe she was a bit constipated. Ugh I wish she could talk to me! 

She screamed in the middle of her nap today too so only ended up having a 45 min nap. We had to take her out all afternoon to keep her busy until bed time.

Hoping for a good one got our pizza on order and gonna watch some soppy movie! I have already watched my all time fav pursuit of happiness so not sure what it will be tonight.

I hope all your los sleep well tonight. It is the last of 2014 after all!


----------



## felix555

Ughh I'm feeling completely defeated about sleep now :( it's been really awful. When I think it can't get any worse ... It does.

If I had the guts for it cio would be an option now!


----------



## too_scared

Sending you lots of hugs Felix. I'm sorry you're feeling so defeated. I'm getting there. 

I know I won't do any sleep training but I'm starting to feel hopeless again. Ugh.


----------



## JessyG

Oh Felix. I know I have been in tears in the last few weeks about this. I don't think people realise how draining it is. 

You are soo much stronger for not doing the sleep training IMO. well that's what I keep telling myself &#128546;.

I think we will appreciate the sleep so much more when it does happen. It is almost a luxury these days rather than a basic human need!


----------



## sezzolou

Sorry to hear of bad nights lately. Aiden is still sleeping through 7.30-6am but has been crying in his sleep on and off most nights lately. He's still not completely over the viral illness he had so it could be that. 

Hubby got up with him this morning. I'm contemplating getting out of bed but have a sneaky feeling labour will start once I'm up and about today. I've had mild pains all night. I'm just building up to the idea that today could be the day! My last labour was 6 hours start to finish so I'm trying to mentally prepare lol.


----------



## twobecome3

too_scared said:


> Finn is like that too. I feel your pain. :( We don't have the heat issue (I generally like him cuddled into me because he's warm. Haha!) but I'm pregnant and nursing hurts! Plus I get some aversion when he nurses for a longer amount of time. :(
> 
> He usually wakes every 1-2 hours. Some nights it's every 30 minutes. Lately the biggest issue is getting him to sleep. Last night he was awake until 12:20! It's getting progressively later and later. He's still getting up 8-9! That's making him so tired in the day that he has a 2.5 hour nap and then that throws off his bed time sleep. He napped his regular time yesterday but still didn't go to sleep until late late late. :(

im sorry you are struggling with sleep too! but im happy someone can relate! :haha: I generally love the cuddles but there always seems to be a few nights each month that I feel over it? just reach my limit I guess.

last night sucked balls, went down at a decent time but I couldn't get to sleep, finally ko'd and then BOOM fireworks blast off at midnight somewhere nearby. get to sleep finally, then she was up and down from 2:30 on. finally got up for the day at 5. having coffee and breakfast now at 6, she looks bout ready to fall asleep in her highchair.

ive also been a bit prickly about naps lately, I tried limiting them to an hour but seems to have made things worse. so im just going to let her nap however long today.


----------



## too_scared

Very exciting, sezzolou! Sending lots of smooth labor vibes. 

Twobecomes3, I'm sorry last night was bad. Hopefully tonight goes better. 

I completely understand reaching you cuddle limit. I've been having horrible nursing aversion lately if he nurses past about 5 minutes. It makes my skin crawl. :cry: It makes me feel awful.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I'm so sorry to hear you've all had rubbish nights recently, they like to lull you into a false sense of security by giving you a couple of nights half decent sleep don't they lol?!

Molly is finally over her croup, but still waking me up every 1 1/2-2 hours. I think she might be teething again, and is so unsettled from 3am onwards, to the point I've been having her in my bed with me again and she just clings to me like a limpet. I don't mind, and I lve the snuggles, but when my OH is in the bed with us it's super cramped as they both like to sprawl out. I swear, if my OH snores in my ear again tonight, I might have to thunder punch him in the throat. Nope, not jealous of his long nights of deep sleep. Not even a little bit. :haha:

He had 10 hours of glorious sleep last night, I had 5 hours of broken sleep, and he had the cheek to complain that he was "exhausted" when he got up. I could of happily throttled him lol! He is good and lets me have a lay in once a week, but I really want (read; need) a full night of solid sleep haha! Not going to happen whilst I'm still EBF.

I tried Molly on cows milk in a bottle earlier. She spat it out all over the kitchen floor lmao.


----------



## twobecome3

:rofl: thunder punch!


I find myself getting so enraged at oh about being tired, him complaining when he's had a solid 8 hours. he does work really hard tho, and is entitled to feel tired too, I keep telling myself I don't "own" the world's tiredness, lol.

its hard not to be angry tho :D:D


----------



## JessyG

I want to drop kick some folk when I see then yawning after a full nights sleep too. Don't worry its pretty normal I think?

Belle sleep has been much better this week although I have probably ruined it now. One wake up usually just a cuddle or milk and back to sleep. Only one morn party earlier on in the week too. If it doesn't go wrong before hand as soon as her canines starts coming through we will be in for a world of pain. 

Apparently according to my sil Belle has lovely bug teeth which is why she teethes so badly. Her first was the same. Nice big teeth, her second had no issue with teeth and hers (at age 5) are smaller than Belle's. Any truth who knows!!! Probably not lol.

Hope we all slept briliantly last night. I should have with only one wake up but my oh so thoughtful oh snores like a pneumatic drill.


----------



## twobecome3

felix555 said:


> Ughh I'm feeling completely defeated about sleep now :( it's been really awful. When I think it can't get any worse ... It does.
> 
> If I had the guts for it cio would be an option now!


:hugs:

I forget how old is your lo?


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I'm so pleased for you Jessy that Belle is sleeping better, long may it last!

We had a horrendous night last night, Molly woke up every 45 mins - 1 hour, and she kept calling for me in her sleep, so I put her in my bed after getting up for the 5th time.

I want to bite the bullet and put her in her room now rather than room share, but if she carries on having nights like that then it's just easier if she's in my room lol.

Did it make any difference to anyone else's LO's?


----------



## JessyG

Haha well I knew I would ruin in! I have been up every 45 mins or less. Then at 11pm she just wouldn't settle. I eventually got her a bottle of milk which she has since thrown up so I reckon something is definitely up with her. She has a nasty cough sometimes which is what I think made her sick but you never know it could be a bug which no doubt I will catch. *sigh*


----------



## bookworm0901

I tried CC when my son was 9 months old and it sort of worked, but then he was sick and went off of it and I never tried it again. We have waited it out since and he is 2.5 and finally starting to sleep through the night. He has had several great nights sleeping 8-8 but every once in a while he has a bad one again, like last night, and he is up freaking out. He gets really confused and upset and doesn't know what's going on. We are definitely seeing improvement though, finally. Oh and bedtime is still a pretty big fight for him, he doesn't go down easily and without help. We rock him in a rocking chair to help him calm down (not to sleep) and then put him in bed and sit at his feet until he is totally asleep. 

My DD has now started it though. She is 9 months and started out as a decent sleeper (DS was never a good sleeper) but recently has been horrible. I told my DH that CC just doesn't feel right and having seen a light at the end of the tunnel with my DS, we are going to wait it out. But her problem that we thought was a regression is turning out to be just a desire to cosleep. She sleeps great in bed with me (I do not). Anyway, I am getting more sleep since letting her sleep with me.


----------



## felix555

twobecome3 said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> Ughh I'm feeling completely defeated about sleep now :( it's been really awful. When I think it can't get any worse ... It does.
> 
> If I had the guts for it cio would be an option now!
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I forget how old is your lo?Click to expand...

He is 21 months, I'm seriously losing the plot. Someone asked me how old he was yesterday and I said 20 months, I'm always losing track how old he is these days :haha:


----------



## twobecome3

lol

mines be 2 at the end of Feb, so about 22 months I guess? ive been calling her 'almost 2" since about 18 months :D :D

are u guys cosleeping? (sorry if its been mentioned in the thread already, I don't have the energy to read through)


----------



## JessyG

I had 45 mins sleep last night. And today I was gonna nap with B but she has been coughing in her sleep I have to keep resettling her. Ugh tired. With this cough I can see tonight being much better.


----------



## felix555

Co sleeping doesn't work at all with us I wish it did :( he's up every half an hour wanting to play when we co sleep compared to every 2 hours when he's in his cot.

Sorry you had a bad night Jessy!


----------



## too_scared

That really sucks, Jessy! I'm sorry.

Last night was awful here too. Finn has a cough too but that doesn't seem to be causing too much of an issue. It took 3.5 hours to get him to sleep last night. He didn't fall asleep until 12:30!!! Then he was up at 7:45. :coffee: Dh got up with him and I slept until 11. :shy: Finn is napping now at 11:45 so hopefully he'll have a good nap to get back on track for tonight. Dh goes back to work tomorrow and that's going to be tough. I have to get back to sewing but if Finn is up to midnight every night I don't know how it will happen. :cry:


----------



## bookworm0901

Ben was up twice last night, once for over an hour. I had dh go in there and I was feeling guilty but then I was so glad I did it cause Charlee was up before Bennett was settled. Two that don't sleep is so hard!!


----------



## JessyG

Bookworm that is one of the reasons I am not sure a 2nd is even on the cards for us. I know I couldn't handle two up during the night, hell one is hard enough. 

So many people say oh but they are only young for such a short space of time but potentially 3 years of no sleep is a form of torture. I don't plan on making it 6!

I feel for you, I thought everyone was entitled to one good sleeper. You may have to have a third for that .


----------



## wamommy

Everyone I know (visiting grandparents, friends, and even DH) constantly chastise me for not having strict sleep rules and letting the boys CIO. My older girls never CIO and they sleep fine now! I just can't... I can't sit sobbing in a separate room hugging the blaring baby monitor, wondering if they'll remember the terror in their little cries. I have NO problem with people who CIO, and I'm sure the babies are ultimately completely fine, but it isn't for me. Yes, MY life would be easier if they slept consistently, and well, MORE... but I have become used to a million night wakings, little feet digging into my ribs as I sleep, and waking in a yummy puddle of baby boy urine. I'm ok with it. I wish everyone else would stop rolling their eyes when I complain of exhaustion and saying, "well, you COULD do something about it..." Sigh.


----------



## too_scared

Ugh. That is so frustrating. I will never CIO. Ever. It doesn't solve any problems. People should just sympathize and move on.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

too_scared said:


> Ugh. That is so frustrating. I will never CIO. Ever. It doesn't solve any problems. People should just sympathize and move on.

Absolutely this!!

We had an okish night last night, but that's because Molly and I had the bed to ourselves so I let her sleep with me again. She is definitely teething hard, I had a real fight on my hands to get her to go to sleep tonight even though her eyes were rolling she was so exhausted! I ended up giving her nurofen, and she is having the most glorious sleep atm. Hoping for a better night!

I hope you all have a better night too!


----------



## bookworm0901

JessyG said:


> Bookworm that is one of the reasons I am not sure a 2nd is even on the cards for us. I know I couldn't handle two up during the night, hell one is hard enough.
> 
> So many people say oh but they are only young for such a short space of time but potentially 3 years of no sleep is a form of torture. I don't plan on making it 6!
> 
> I feel for you, I thought everyone was entitled to one good sleeper. You may have to have a third for that .

Actually I'm starting to think it's something I'm doing. My son NEVER slept well, ever. And still doesn't, even though he had two weeks of STTN the majority of the time. He's back to waking now. But my DD, she was a great sleeper as a newborn. I even had her doing 7-8 hour stretches at one point. But now? She wakes SO MUCH. I thought it was a huge sleep regression at first, but now I think it's just that she wants to cosleep. Because I gave in and let her cosleep the other night (which I just don't like doing), and she slept a million times better. :(


----------



## JessyG

If Belle would sleep with me in bed I would totally do it! But she sees it as play time. I think because she has been allowed to jump on the bed before doh! 

I have to sit on our bouncy chair and bounce/rock her to sleep. In fact that's what I have just been doing! Since it is 4:30 am humph.


----------



## bookworm0901

^my 2 year old doesn't want to sleep in my bed. There are nights where I'm like "pleeease sleep with mommy and daddy" to avoid the rocking, back patting, up for hours etc. But 99% of the time, the answer is NO.


----------



## Doodlebug88

Hi,
Just came across this great thread as not been on here for a while. We have decided to wio and so glad there are so many others taking this approach. Just can't do any form of sleep training as it breaks my heart.
My ds is 7 months now and sleeps pretty well. Can take a while to get to sleep but usually wakes 2-3 times a night for comfort feed or cuddle then back to sleep. 
Day naps are harder work and can take a lot of rocking/bouncing/singing and tend to be laying on me. I'm fine with this most of the time but concerned about what will happen when I return to work. 

Any advice on how to deal with this when I'm back at work. Would nursery rock him to sleep if needed?


----------



## JessyG

Well last night wasn't bad. Took me until 7:45 to get her to sleep but only one quick re settle at 8:30 then slept through until 7 this morning. 

Tonight she didn't take as long to go to sleep 7:15 and she is still sleeping now. Not sure what will happen tonight! 

We can go from complete bliss to sheer hell in one night. Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## sue_88

Jessy that was a great sleep last night, well done Bella, did you sleep through too?

We're on a winning streak here too, although the magic milk has run out :haha: hopefully she goes through tonight.

I'm feeling happier in myself too, and in my surroundings. I've decided to refurnish my LOs room as a bit of a project as my mum and dad rearranged their house to give Lo a bedroom and have made the most beautiful pink flowery princess room and whilst I was so grateful it has made me feel so inferior that I cant i cant give my LO something so special because I'm renting :( so I've ordered a full girl room set includes curtains, pictures bedding etc and loads more so hopefully it will be a bit more special for her.


----------



## felix555

Ooh post pics when you're done Sue, sounds exciting!

Jessy the moments of bliss just make the moments of hell even worse.

I'm still over here competing for the crown of world's worst sleeper. I'm confident we're going to take it :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Thanks I would love to share it when done, I won't have anyone else to share with so that would be nice 

Oh no, I think you might take the crown too!!


----------



## too_scared

I'm so glad some of your lo's are sleeping so well! Felix, I so hope you can come here soon and tell us your lo is sleeping. :hugs:

Finn has started sleeping better, waking only 2-3 times a night. It's really great but I'm still not sleeping. :wacko: He is settling himself but he is stirring every few hours. I'm not sleeping in between because of this rotten cough. It's been 3 weeks now! Least night I was laying in bed and my eyes just watered and watered... I didn't sleep until after 1! Ugh. One day I'll sleep. And then Finn will start waking again! Haha!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I'm so pleased for some of you that your LO's are sleeping better!

Molly is teething and has ANOTHER cold! Shoot me.


----------



## Sarah125

Glad some of your LO's seem to be sleeping better. Hope they keep it up :thumbup:

Felix : I don't think Sophie is going to give up and let you take the crown :haha: 

Her sleeping is still appalling. I've totally come to terms with it though and have given up trying to 'fix' it. She'll sleep through when she sleeps through. 

She is a pain though :haha: It takes ages to settle her down to sleep then 5 minutes later she's awake again! Sometimes I wonder why I bother! :dohh: Even her nap seems to be non existent most days... :sleep:


----------



## JessyG

Well from 9:30-12 midnight I was pretty much sat on our Ikea bouncy chair (this thing has been a lifesaver!) she was so unsettled her cough is back. She slept the whole time but woke as soon as I put her down. At midnight she was sound so I managed to put her down and she slept until 6. I got a decent sleep. 

She is waking up soaking in the morning though. I tried the size up in nappies but it just made it worse. She must pee every 15 mins all night! 

Ooh sue that sounds lush, look forward to the pics. Felix I think you deserve to a dame hood for your patience these last 21 months! 

Sarah you too chick. I hope Sophie starts giving you some rest soon. 

Poor Molly these illnesses are tough on baby and mummy. I hate hearing Belle cough. It sounds so painful for her.


----------



## merristems

We were doing so well ( for us) I was getting a daily four hour stretch from 4am until 8am but then she got a cough that only seems to bug her at night a dry annoying cough that gets worse and worse the more she coughs. Oh plus two teeth cutting at once now so we are back to mummy sleeping on her floor because I can't be bothered to get up every two hours! I'm certain one day we will all get some sleep but these kids do seem to enjoy our company!!


----------



## merristems

JessyG said:


> She is waking up soaking in the morning though. I tried the size up in nappies but it just made it worse. She must pee every 15 mins all night!

Have similar issue here M got on better in boots ultra dry over night still massive by morning but not wetting the bed now. Pampers baby dry also are ok but I hate their chemically Smell.


----------



## JessyG

I hate pampers but just bought some to see if it helps. Potty training this girl is gonna be hell!


----------



## felix555

I read this old thread of mine now. It was a good reminder of how good things actually are now compared to then! :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2028087-cc-cio-now-my-only-option.html


----------



## too_scared

Well, last night sucked. Haha!

Finn took 2 hours to settle and woke a lot. :( I thought we had it figured out. But I guess that is how it always is with babies. Hopefully he sleeps better tonight.

Jessy, I hope B feels better very soon. Have you tried a humidifier? It seems to help Finn.

Merri, same for you. I hope May feels better very soon. A humidifier might really help with a dry cough. 

Vickie, I really hope M feels better very soon and stays better. :hugs:

Sarah, I really hope your lo sleeps better very soon.


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> I read this old thread of mine now. It was a good reminder of how good things actually are now compared to then! :haha:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2028087-cc-cio-now-my-only-option.html

Haha and I actually suggested trying cc. How naive I was at only 6 weeks pp. Could do it then couldn't do it now!


----------



## JessyG

*couldn't do it then and couldn't do it now!


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> I read this old thread of mine now. It was a good reminder of how good things actually are now compared to then! :haha:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2028087-cc-cio-now-my-only-option.html
> 
> Haha and I actually suggested trying cc. How naive I was at only 6 weeks pp. Could do it then couldn't do it now!Click to expand...

:haha: how we've changed our tune. You said "My baby is only 6 weeks so there is no way i would let her cio but *at 6 months he should be learning to self settle and so i would say give it a go*. Maybe have someone with you the first night or two so you dont feel so guilty or run to pick him up (i know i would)."

It did make me giggle!


----------



## JessyG

Before I had Belle I said I would definitely sleep train come 6 months now I scowl at people when they suggest it.

My Belle is 16 months and is only really learning to self settle haha! How pompous I sound. Apologies for the crap advice!


----------



## too_scared

Before I had Finn our friends were telling us of the joys that is Baby Wise... They did controlled crying (15 minute intervals) from 6 or 8 weeks. I fell for their advice and I thought for sure I would do the same. Ick. So glad I didn't. I feel sad for their kiddos.


----------



## felix555

Not at all Jessy, I think it's fab how you've changed your views to adapt to B's needs.


----------



## Larkspur

JessyG said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> I read this old thread of mine now. It was a good reminder of how good things actually are now compared to then! :haha:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2028087-cc-cio-now-my-only-option.html
> 
> Haha and I actually suggested trying cc. How naive I was at only 6 weeks pp. Could do it then couldn't do it now!Click to expand...

LOL, I have learned to ignore all sleep advice from anyone whose child is under 1 year old.


----------



## felix555

I ignore sleep advice from anyone period :haha:


----------



## Sarah125

I remember watching a baby\toddler sleep programme on channel 4 at some point before Sophie was born.

I remember thinking what bad habits those silly mums and dads had made and how they should just pop them into their cots and leave them to learn to self settle...

I feel so ashamed :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

Sarah125 said:


> I remember watching a baby\toddler sleep programme on channel 4 at some point before Sophie was born.
> 
> I remember thinking what bad habits those silly mums and dads had made and how they should just pop them into their cots and leave them to learn to self settle...
> 
> I feel so ashamed :haha:

I love reading parenting "advice" from people who don't yet have children. It's so delusional. :haha: Recently I was reading a story about fussy eaters, and someone commented "I don't have kids but if I did, I wouldn't take any nonsense from them. They can eat what's in front of them or go without dinner. They'll learn quickly." 

I was like, "HAHAHAHAHA I give you 24 hours of your imaginary toddler completely refusing the veggie-filled nutritionally balanced meals you put in front of them before you crack from stress about them not eating (and waking half the night because they're hungry) and give them the plain pasta with butter on it that they want."


----------



## felix555

Sarah125 said:


> I remember watching a baby\toddler sleep programme on channel 4 at some point before Sophie was born.
> 
> I remember thinking what bad habits those silly mums and dads had made and how they should just pop them into their cots and leave them to learn to self settle...
> 
> I feel so ashamed :haha:

I laugh at the things I thought pre-baby.

My brother and SIL had a baby and he was a very bad sleeper, I always thought it's because they spoil him. When we were picking a crib there was one at mothercare that you can rock I said no absolutely not I am not spoiling him by rocking him he gets the normal crib! :haha: I still rock him at 21 months old.

My SIL has a very high profile job she is a medical rep in a very senior position, they live in a country where you only get limited mat leave. she went back to work at 6 weeks. She was suffering really badly with sleep deprivation and she fell asleep driving twice because she was so tired so they got a sleep consultant (doing CC) and at the time I thought CC sounds amazing! I will definitely do that when my LO doesn't want to sleep .... this before my baby was even born. famous last words!


----------



## merristems

Hindsight is a wonderous thing! Why do we feel like gurus pre pregnancy? I had all the answers then and now I can't even remember what the question was!!


----------



## felix555

merristems said:


> Hindsight is a wonderous thing! Why do we feel like gurus pre pregnancy? I had all the answers then and now I can't even remember what the question was!!

Don't even get me started at how stupid I thought people are that have picky eaters! Who has a picky eaters? This chick right here! :haha:


----------



## kosh

can I join you ladies? I bet my LO is the oldest one here........ :wacko:


----------



## kosh

that's a good point - are bad sleepers _also_ picky eaters?
mine is....


----------



## Larkspur

kosh said:


> that's a good point - are bad sleepers _also_ picky eaters?
> mine is....

Not in my case, both mine eat like champs but have been bad sleepers (my son is a recovered bad sleeper but my daughter is right in the thick of the 8-11 month nightmare stage).


----------



## too_scared

kosh said:


> that's a good point - are bad sleepers _also_ picky eaters?
> mine is....

Mine also is! We did BLW and I thought that was supposed to help them not be picky eaters! :wacko:


----------



## felix555

Larkspur said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> that's a good point - are bad sleepers _also_ picky eaters?
> mine is....
> 
> Not in my case, both mine eat like champs but have been bad sleepers (my son is a recovered bad sleeper but my daughter is right in the thick of the 8-11 month nightmare stage).Click to expand...

I definitely found 8-11 months the hardest in term of sleep. It got considerably better around the 11 mark.


----------



## merristems

Mines a good eater she eats anything!!
I like to think our babies just love us so much they can't bare to miss out! M woke at 5am today, I'm not impressed had to roll around with her until seven! How do you ladies cope with early risers?! Don't get me wrong I'd take it if she slept solidly for eight hours but that's never happened yet!!

Welcome kosh :wave:


----------



## JessyG

Welcome Kosh! 

Belle has moments of pickiness but generally she will try most things. We do still offer an ellas kitchen pouch if she wont eat what is in front of her. I would rather she ate something reasonably healthy than nothing at all.

We sttn last night. 7:30-6:30. Took longer to get her to sleep and I did have to tell her no when she wanted down to play but she settles quickly after that. Hardly heard a peep from her all night. We are at my mums tonight and she always sleeps like crap there so will see!


----------



## felix555

We had a random STTN last night. In bed at 8 up at 7 this morning. Weird but I'm not complaining! I didn't sleep however I have the dentist this morning and nervous about it!

He's also going through a good phase where I can put him down for bed and he self settles without me there. I'm not sure why he sometimes can do this and sometimes can't but for the moment it's good!


----------



## sue_88

:happydance: that's great! I think he may have zapped some STTN vibes from my LO as she was up 9-11pm!! She was quiet led on the sofa, perhaps not feeling too well.


----------



## too_scared

Yay for sleeping through ladies! Sorry your lo was up, Sue. 

Finn and I had a horrendous night. :( Didn't sleep until 11, up at 7:20. Awake 3 and 4, from 5 it was every half hour and from 6 or so it was every 10 minutes nursing. Ouch. So tired. I have an appt today at 12:50 so I'm hoping to get him to nap at 10. If he doesn't nap before the appt it won't go well. :cry:


----------



## sue_88

I wonder how sezzolou is doing, I'd imagine she's had her LO by now :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Oh yes she must have. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Larkspur said:


> Sarah125 said:
> 
> 
> I remember watching a baby\toddler sleep programme on channel 4 at some point before Sophie was born.
> 
> I remember thinking what bad habits those silly mums and dads had made and how they should just pop them into their cots and leave them to learn to self settle...
> 
> I feel so ashamed :haha:
> 
> I love reading parenting "advice" from people who don't yet have children. It's so delusional. :haha: Recently I was reading a story about fussy eaters, and someone commented "I don't have kids but if I did, I wouldn't take any nonsense from them. They can eat what's in front of them or go without dinner. They'll learn quickly."
> 
> I was like, "HAHAHAHAHA I give you 24 hours of your imaginary toddler completely refusing the veggie-filled nutritionally balanced meals you put in front of them before you crack from stress about them not eating (and waking half the night because they're hungry) and give them the plain pasta with butter on it that they want."Click to expand...

:rofl: YES!! Or toast with butter on! Molly is still such a fussy eater, but I challenge any "know-it-all" to give her three balance meals plus snacks every day. I got excited earlier because she decided that she finally likes raisins! HUZZAH!

I'll offer a Ellas Kitchen pouch too if madam decides she doesn't want to eat what we are eating. But it has to be a smooth pouch. :dohh:

I'm so annoyed this evening. My OH finished work at 4, but went to his Mum's afterwards so didn't get back until about 6ish, whilst I was trying to give Molly dinner. As soon as he walked in she refused to eat, so he got her out of her high chair and proceeded to play a super crazy hyper game with her. She was SO over excited that, surprise surprise, she was far too over stimulated come bed time. It took me THREE hours to get her go to sleep, and she finally dropped off from pure exhaustion (and after a meltdown) just after 10pm. She woken up three times already.

I'm so pissed off. :growlmad:


----------



## JessyG

Ugh that would boil my blood too. 

Well first night at mums since christmas....disaster. Her house is old creaking drafty and very dark at night time so I can see why she may have an issue the stormy wind last night certainly didn't help. Even I struggled to sleep through it!


----------



## ashleyg

My daughter is going through a rough patch with sleep right now :(. She's 4 months and the last few weeks have been awful. Up every 45 minutes to an hour with MAYBE one 3-4 hour stretch somewhere in there. 

How do you ladies keep your sanity and patience when deing with this?!


----------



## JessyG

I just try to remember that she isn't doing it to annoy me and that she is only little.

It does get a little better then worse then better. One of these times it will get better and stay that way....it has to. That's what I keep telling myself.

4 months was rough for alot of people. Its one of the biggest sleep regressions. We skipped that one but come 6 months ours started and we only come out of it for short bursts to give me false hope haha!

This thread I great for keeping perspective too. Its not just you and we are all here for you to vent, moan, scream if you have to. 

Welcome and just remember it WILL end at some point.


----------



## ashleyg

JessyG said:


> I just try to remember that she isn't doing it to annoy me and that she is only little.
> 
> It does get a little better then worse then better. One of these times it will get better and stay that way....it has to. That's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> 4 months was rough for alot of people. Its one of the biggest sleep regressions. We skipped that one but come 6 months ours started and we only come out of it for short bursts to give me false hope haha!
> 
> This thread I great for keeping perspective too. Its not just you and we are all here for you to vent, moan, scream if you have to.
> 
> Welcome and just remember it WILL end at some point.

Thanks so much for replying!

I am well aware of the 4 month sleep regression lol. She goes in and out of phases where she will sleep really well and then she will also sleep really crappy. I'm hoping she gets out of this soon! I was enjoying having a routine back :( 

I'll have to keep this thread in mind whenever I feel the need to vent. I try to tell myself things to keep my patience but it's hard sometimes.


----------



## JessyG

It is very trying having a 24/7 baby.

I remember a,woman on her who used to sing a wee chant while rocking her baby to sleep 'i will win, you will sleep' apparently it worked lol!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Hahaha I'll have to try that chant!!

Molly refused point blank to take a nap all day. She was awake from 9.30-7. Again, OH wound her up just before nap time.

I'm seriously beginning to think he's doing it on purpose, and I'm finding it really hard to not launch into a tirade of verbal abuse. :growlmad:


----------



## sue_88

Anyone mind if I spam you with photos of my LOs newly furnished room? I'm so proud (I fixed everything up myself!), and in love! And little one loves it too. X


----------



## felix555

sue_88 said:


> Anyone mind if I spam you with photos of my LOs newly furnished room? I'm so proud (I fixed everything up myself!), and in love! And little one loves it too. X

No don't mind at all! Been waiting to see them ...


----------



## sue_88

I just finished it all today before she went off to sleep, uploading to photobucket now. :)


----------



## JessyG

Ooooh excited to see sue!


----------



## sue_88

Here's my sweeties new room, a gift from Mummy x


https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/6D6EE9BA-7ACA-41F4-B6B7-623D5AFC04D7_zpsvllhlksy.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/43382B29-B831-4429-AC91-CD9C354CDE0A_zpsrr175xdk.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/E75648FE-1375-4953-9D78-C6F05867D0AC_zps4ruujak2.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/59113697-DACB-49F7-AE7F-F28BBA33DD81_zpsn28eahtw.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/474BAB44-CDAA-4ED1-AEC4-22BC0E7B4EEC_zpso7oitr3u.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/50BD2A7B-4DDB-4AB8-9F7B-3D310ADE3B40_zpszsw2tkib.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/99E34304-969C-47A8-9114-B1AB31E3C76A_zpsygxigkc2.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/9305CB21-10BA-44A1-87F6-74064F5E1666_zpsyxlojweq.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/18B30847-86B7-4D08-BA95-242381D42E83_zpstmxovgma.jpg


----------



## sue_88

Here it is, and some photos of her admiring it before bed :-D


----------



## felix555

I love it! Definitely a toddler room ... our babies are not babies anymore!

She looks so pleased. I don't know how you manage everything you do. I felt like I deserved a medal because I managed to organise the kitchen cupboards earlier ... never mind a whole room revamp :haha:

When you you think you might move her into a toddler bed?


----------



## sue_88

Thank you! Oh gosh, today we've done more than that :haha: I've completely clear my bridging unit in my room, two bin bags of my clothes to the charity shop, organised two kitchen cupboards and the workbench :haha:

I don't sit down....all day. And we had dance lesson and swimming today. It's been a busy one, I'm ready for bed!

I'm itching to turn her bed into her toddler bed now tbh, she's napped on a mattress before on the floor and did amazingly well. But I imagine around 2 years old? She's no where near being ready to climb out as she's so small lol.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Oooh it's lovely! She looks so chuffed :)


----------



## sue_88

The 'M' that's hanging on her wardrobe...I made that when I was pregnant.

I told the guy in B&Q I wanted a square of MDF and a saw :rofl: I was so chuffed with it lol.


----------



## kosh

it looks great! :thumbup: I love the picture where she is admiring it!

I don't how you manage it all. I'm like felix555, I feel proud if I can get a cupboard be sorted! :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Sue, that's gorgeous! And M is so adorable!! Thank you for sharing the pictures. :)


----------



## felix555

Oh I won't be making the move soon that's for use! 

We've been so lazy lately, must change that. We had a brilliant routine when it was warmer, doing different things every day but at the moment my LO flat out refuses the pushchair (actually thinking I might get rid of it) so he walks everywhere but that limits us! 

Going to plan some museums and stuff next week so we get back in the swing of things.


----------



## sue_88

I guess I'm quite lucky I've got no one else to entertain apart from M (or look after) :haha:

So when she's asleep, I am like a woman possessed crossing off my 'to do' list :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

One thing I cannot see my life without....the pram!! M loves it thank god because I walk very fast, jobs to be done!! Lol.

I'm hoping 2.5-3years old? Wishful thinking probably now I've said that!


----------



## felix555

It's a massive pain not being able to use it.

Was even tempted to buy one of those really cheap umbrella strollers to see if the novelty of if might help. 

We usually take the ergo (between my OH and myself) so either of us carry him some of the way but most of the way he walks. I ordered a sling thingy from the site you suggested no idea when it will arrive though


----------



## sue_88

Oh Lenny lamb, mine took around 5-6 weeks if I remember correctly to arrive, it was a long time certainly long enough to think oh crap it's lost!

I'm thinking of selling my ergo, it's just sitting unused now, LO hates going on the back and she's too heavy for me now on the front and much prefers looking out so use the sling more for hip carry now.

I've been thinking of getting the Joie Kixx stroller and selling my Bee but them I'm in love with the Bee but will need a stroller for travelling but I've finally condensed to one pram in the house, don't really want to add another! Lol I'm pram obsessed.

Urgh, I'm exhausted, baby making noise, time to sleep!


----------



## JessyG

The room looks lush! Good work mama.


----------



## JessyG

Well Belle woke at 1 but didn't want pick up. I sat on the chair next to her bed. She kept lying down falling asleep then getting back up. She eventually stopped getting up just after 2 and fell fast asleep. Slept until 7:15. She self settled!!!!! Wtf! So proud and don't expect it again but yah!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That's awesome that she self settled Jessy!! 

Molly woke up at 2am and was wiiiiide awake. OH offered to get up with her so I could get some sleep...50 minutes later he brings her back in the bedroom because he wanted to go back to bed. REALLY?! Wtf was the point?!

She finally went back to sleep at 4am, and slept until 8, at which point I kicked OH out of bed and I slept until 11 :haha:

Molly and OH went back to bed at just before 12, and I've been chilling with a cuppa and my trashy tv programs. I'm not even a little bit sorry.


----------



## sezzolou

Haven't had chance to read recent updates but hope you are all ok. Our baby boy was born in the birth pool at home today at 12.23pm, a quick 3 hour labour. &#9786;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations! You both look wonderful!


----------



## felix555

Oh wow sezzlou, massive congratulations!!

I grant your new baby the gift of sleep! :haha: (hope my wish works!)


----------



## sue_88

:happydance: congratulations x


----------



## JessyG

Congrats! Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## kosh

sezzolou said:


> Haven't had chance to read recent updates but hope you are all ok. Our baby boy was born in the birth pool at home today at 12.23pm, a quick 3 hour labour. &#9786;&#65039;

congratulations!


----------



## sue_88

00:50 and I've just cleaned up a bed full of sick! H


----------



## sue_88

00:50 and I've just cleaned up a bed full of sick! Her new bedding!!! :sick:

Least favourite task ever, thankfully she seems absolutely fine so god only knows why! :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Oh no :( I'm so sorry. I hope she is all better now and no more sick. :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

10pm we did the same sue! Took me until midnight to get her back to sleep. She coughed so much she was sick and was soo tired she was pretty inconsolable. Poor babies, I hate being sick.


----------



## felix555

Ughh bad night followed by a 5am wake up. How do you ladies cope with early risers? It's awful!

My LO is also having major separation anxiety and he's just generally miserable. He's been massively fighting nap too. It's going to be a long day. A actually ... It's already been a long day!


----------



## JessyG

Early mornings I am ok with as I am up at 6 anyway for work. Plus I go to bed early and usually it means she has a decent nap. 

A bad night followed by a 5am wake up however is not good. I would stay on the couch for most of the morning. After our sicky episode Belle slept until 7:30ish. She didn't want to get up either but must have woke. Up with me having a shower. 

I reckon she would have slept through if she didn't have this awful cough! It comes and goes some nights its not there at all! Maybe I should take her to the docs tomorrow. 

Oh she starts baby ballet tomorrow!!! I think its more for me than her lol.


----------



## felix555

Things are so bad right now with sleep :( last night he was up at 11, 1 (about 15 minutes each time) and up for the day at 4! I'm dead and to add to that I gave up on nap time after rocking him for more than an hour so he didn't sleep last night and wouldn't nap. 

People are wrong when they say you can't pick a rod for your own back and all babies eventually self settle and that it gets better.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Ugh Felix. I feel like I have hit a brick wall tonight. Recently Belle has been more difficult to get to bed. More rocking sometimes 45-1hr. Then it seemed to go back to normal, well tonight its 8pm and she is still not asleep. I sat and bounced her for an hour while he scratched my face. I very sternly said go to sleep! But she didnt. My oh is up with her now. I do every bedtime myself and I give up! I feel so frustrated. I honestly wish I could just plop her in her bed say good night and walk out. Even if I only had to sit with her for 15-20 mins that's ok but its pushing 1.5hrs now, its taking up our whole evening and then she is still up in the night.

I was upstairs 3 times before 9pm last night so there went my time to relax. Went to bed at 9 and she was up again at midnight for over an hour. She had her eyes closed but wouldn't let me put her down! She cried out at 4am but thankfully just drifted off back to sleep. I am tired and just plain fed up. 

I wish I could see when this will end. 17 months and sleep has ruled my life.


----------



## too_scared

Sending lots of :hugs: to you, too, Jessy.

I totally feel your pain. Sometimes it takes up to 3 hours to get Finn to sleep. It is exhausting. :(


----------



## felix555

Can unfortunately totally relate Jessy :( we will win, not today ... maybe not next month of the month after that but one day!!


----------



## JessyG

I will never win at this. 

Didn't go to sleep until just after 8pm. Its now almost 2:30 and I have been up for 2 hours. I am up in 4 hours for work and I just feel like crying. I was up with belle for over an hour the other night and I considered that a goodnight.


----------



## JessyG

She didn't sleep properly in her cot until 3:45am. I was up at 6 for work. Shattered and very irritable. Someone is gonna get an earful today I am sure.


----------



## felix555

Oh Jessy maybe we should do an arranged marriage for our two. Will be a match made in heaven they sound so similar :haha: 

We had an OK night by my now low standards! Up 3 times but up for the day at 7 which makes a change from the 4 wake ups we have been having.


----------



## JessyG

My oh said my patience was short last night and that it was my fault because I wasn't giving enough time for her to sleep before putting her down. That's rich since I had been up with her for 3 hours while he was snoring in bed next door!


----------



## felix555

JessyG said:


> My oh said my patience was short last night and that it was my fault because I wasn't giving enough time for her to sleep before putting her down. That's rich since I had been up with her for 3 hours while he was snoring in bed next door!

When my OH makes comments sometimes I tell him it's easy to shout instructions from the sidelines! Makes me so mad.


----------



## JessyG

He took it back and said it was my patience with him last night that was bad. I did moan at him last night for being a lazy shit because I was frustrated and he was still lying in bed.


----------



## Larkspur

I read somewhere that it's a good idea to make a deal with your OH that anything said between the hours of 7pm and 7am for the first two years of your child's life must be forgiven automatically the next day and never spoken of again. :haha:


----------



## felix555

Larkspur said:


> I read somewhere that it's a good idea to make a deal with your OH that anything said between the hours of 7pm and 7am for the first two years of your child's life must be forgiven automatically the next day and never spoken of again. :haha:

I only see my OH between 7pm and 7am :haha:


----------



## JessyG

Haha.

I will tell him that! 

I feel miserable today.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Massive hugs Jessy and Felix! :hugs:

I've gone back to bed sharing with Molly at the moment, as she will.not.sleep. in her cot for longer than hour. At least when she is in my bed I can whack my boob out and go back to sleep when she wants a feed haha. 

On a plus side though, Molly started to walk yesterday!! I cried lol!

We got a video; https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152977275074857


----------



## JessyG

felix555 said:


> Oh Jessy maybe we should do an arranged marriage for our two. Will be a match made in heaven they sound so similar :haha:
> 
> We had an OK night by my now low standards! Up 3 times but up for the day at 7 which makes a change from the 4 wake ups we have been having.

Sorry missed the arranged marriage bit haha! Definitely, how young is too young lol!


----------



## JessyG

Cute Vicki! It gets so much fun when they walk!


----------



## JessyG

8pm and not even in bed yet. She better come out with some cracking words or land a place in the New York Philharmonic with all this nonsense recently. 

I gave up bouncing her as she continued to clap her hands and pull at my cheek. My oh is up there now giving it a shot. I have no idea what to do anymore. If mill doesn't send her to sleep and bouncing on the chair doesn't, I am not sure where else to go?!


----------



## felix555

I'd try (long shot) lying her down and rubbing her back?


----------



## felix555

Vicki_Cream said:


> Massive hugs Jessy and Felix! :hugs:
> 
> I've gone back to bed sharing with Molly at the moment, as she will.not.sleep. in her cot for longer than hour. At least when she is in my bed I can whack my boob out and go back to sleep when she wants a feed haha.
> 
> On a plus side though, Molly started to walk yesterday!! I cried lol!
> 
> We got a video; https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152977275074857

Well done Molly! In many ways things started getting better for us when my LO started walking he was a lot less frustrated.


----------



## JessyG

Yup, I am gonna try that. Its so uncomfortable over or through the bars though boo. 

My oh got her to sleep by 8:15. Maybe I need to cut her nap to 1 hour. She would sleep for hours during the day and we have always let her 'catch up' so she wasn't a nightmare in the evening but maybe I need her to be more tired at bedtime than she currently is. I like a 7/7:30 bedtime as I go to bed about 9 lol!


----------



## sue_88

Maybe it's time for a really strict routine Jessy. I mean all day, so wake up Xam, breakfast, lunch, nap (down and up), dinner, bed. Serious military precision.

If nap time is missed or overrun, no nap time etc. bed time is bedtime, in cot / arms I room, dark no words etc.

What about putting her in a bed? Would you give that a go?


----------



## JessyG

We keep her day pretty strict. I even wake her up if she is not up by 7:30 each morning and by 1:30 each nap regardless of when she fell asleep. I could try the bed. I am just not sure I have the energy for getting up with her a million times but maybe it is just what need to happen.


----------



## sue_88

What about if you tried the bed, and put a small mattress (blow up/camping/cotbed) etc next to her on the floor and then when it's time for bed she lies in her bed, and you lie with her. You'll be really close, you can touch her and you may also get a small nap :in the evening :haha:

( my common phrases when I'm trapped in her dark room trying to get her to sleep are lie down, it's time for sleep. Time to lie down now. Ok it's time to go to sleep. Close your eyes and go to sleep. .....these are my common phrases). I'm nice but firm with my voice. I do hang over her crib too but it's is a back killer.


----------



## felix555

Jessy I would try gradual retreat. This really helped us massively to stop the rocking (though I still have to rock him for naps it's never worked for that) 

days 1 - 3 > rock her as per usual, when she is asleep wait 15 minutes and put her down

days 4 - 6 > only hold her and no rocking, when she is asleep wait 15 minutes and put her down

days 7 - 9 > put her in the cot and you can do whatever you have to to get her to sleep, rock her back and forth while she is lying down, rub her back, stroke her hair, whatever you have to (I have cot into the cot with my LO doing this way before!!), Expect some protest! when she is asleep wait 15 minutes and leave the room. 

days 10 - 12 > only put your hand on her or put her back down if she stands up, no stroking of rubbing her back, when she is asleep wait 15 minutes and leave the room.

days 13 - 15 > only stay in the room and don't put your hand on her just shh her and reassure her, lay her back down if she stands up. Once she is asleep, wait 15 minutes to leave the room.

Then it suggests moving your chair further away but I don't do this step, I always still go and stay in the room if he wakes. Give him a quick back rub and shh him. 

Don't think of it as sleep training, it's more a way for you to see how ready she is for the next step to self settle ... if she isn't then stop and try again in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## felix555

Oh also, it helps me to have a plan so I write down my objectives for each day and put the times it really helps to see how/if things are getting better

So for each day I'd have a page that I complete so it looks like this ... 

Day 1 - (Date)

Goal - Rock to sleep - leave the room when asleep for 15 minutes 

Nap times: xxx - xxx

Bedtime start: xxx 
Bedtime finish: xxx 

then for each wake up you put 

Wake up 1 start time: xxx 
Wake up 1 finish time: xxx 

Then at the end I like to put .. 

Total time to get to sleep @ bedtime: xxx
Total awake time (add up the times for all the wake ups): xxx
Total wake ups


----------



## felix555

^^ Sorry information overload.

Only do the above if you really want to and I don't like giving sleep advice but she sounds like she is at a stage my LO was ... the rocking was just making him want to stay up and play.


----------



## JessyG

Thank you sue and Felix. She is so contrary. Sttn from 8pm and was still asleep when I was leaving. I told my oh not to let her sleep past 7:30 as that's when I want her in bed and she always has a nap at 11:30. 

It is Baltic this morning. Gutted I have to work its not even 1 degree and I am out scraping the car at 6:30. But least I am doing it well rested eh &#128513;


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That's brilliant that she sttn Jessy! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed that she keeps doing it for you :)

Molly self settled herself to sleep tonight without even a grumble! We did the usual dinner, bath, bf, then she pulled away all groggy and half asleep so I laid her in her cot with my rain white noise app playing (love this app!), and she shuffled about for a few minutes before laying on her belly and slowly drifted off to sleep.

I danced out of the room, but stubbed my toe on the door frame :rofl:


----------



## too_scared

Jessy I hope tonight is like last night and B sttn again. :)

Vicki, that's great! Well, not about your toe! Hope she continues :)

Finn took almost 2.5 hours to get to sleep tonight. I'm starting to wonder if it could be gluten that sometimes causes it. 

He's mostly gluten free because I have to be and since he's "running on my immune system" we thought we would give it a try last year because he was always so stuffy. The stuffiness went away but we couldn't tell for sure if it was the weather getting better or if it was cutting out gluten so we kept with the gluten free for a bit and slowly added some things back. Every now and then he will have some. Tonight he shared Shawn's sub. We were really bad over Christmas and he had a lot of things with gluten. Christmas was horrible for sleep but also we were visiting in-laws and such so who really knows. 

Going completely gluten free again starting tomorrow and we'll see. He was doing so good the last few days. He was going to sleep easily, he was sleeping at least one longer stretch before waking, and he was napping so well. Tonight it was 10:45 before he finally went to sleep. I'm expecting him up by 7:30 :cry:

I hope you're all having a good night.


----------



## JessyG

Nah one off again. Up from 10:30-1:30am. I was then up at 6am for work. I feel super lol! 

She was trying to talk to me in the middle of the night bless her.


----------



## vintagecat

I think it's great that you shared this with everybody. :) I too was troubled by my daughter's sleep for ages and she started sleeping through the night around 14 months old. She had a few weeks of poor sleep now and then due to being sick or cutting new teeth, but otherwise she did well. Waking six times a night for months makes you feel like life will never be normal again, but it does change eventually!


----------



## Sarah125

Congratulations Sezzolou :D What a lovely photo! 

I love Millie's room Sue! Looks great :thumbup: We have moved all Sophie's furniture into our room and her toddler bed is in there too as think we are prepared for the long haul :haha: I have been working on her playroom though and it is looking great so one positive :happydance: 

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time Jessy! :hugs: I'm lucky in that I just feed Sophie back to sleep (usually!) so I can just lie there so even though I can't sleep as she's too wriggly I can at least rest! The bad thing is that no one else can dare go near her at night or she just screams for me! :dohh: I hear 2 thrown around quite a lot for sleep improving!? Felix's advice sounds good. 

I am seriously struggling with Sophie at the moment. I just feel exhausted all the time. She is such hard work during the day at the moment. She's absolutely wild and always running, climbing, chasing the dog and doing things she shouldn't be. I think she may have started the terrible twos as well as her temper is getting awful! Then she's up most of the night :dohh: My mum keeps offering to take her overnight to give me a break but I know Sophie wouldn't take to it and would just scream at her! I really wish I could take up the offer as well :dohh:


----------



## HBGirl

So this figuring out how to crawl thing has been great for sleep. *.*


----------



## sue_88

Up four times last night, after mostly STTN for a few weeks that was hard. My eyes sting....pass the coffee.


----------



## JessyG

Up 2 times last night one for 45 mins the other for 1.5 hrs. Up later today as 7:45.

Oh no sue. What was she up for does she tell you now?

Hbgirl my daughter is similar every new skills messed up her sleep as did teeth, the temp of the room, the weather outside haha you get the picture lol.


----------



## sezzolou

Well Aiden has pretty much been sleeping through 7.15-6.45 since Christmas/new year (when he reached 18 months). Seems to be since I bit the bullet and changed him to completely dairy free due to all the rash/poo/sleep/relux issues. He now also naps for 2 hours in the day and has gone from a high maintenance poorly baby/toddler to a happy little chappy. 

New addition Kobi is breast feeding brilliantly and so far seems much more placid and chilled than Aiden ever was....early days though lol. Im co-sleeping with Kobi which I never did with Aiden. Tired with sleepless nights with a newborn but know how lucky I am that Aiden sleeps through everything now...even the extremely loud crying from my lil addition during night time nappy changes lol


----------



## bookworm0901

I would love to know how long I'll be waiting it out.......Going on 2.5 years and in the past 2 months he sleeps through the night about once every 2 weeks. Not only does he wake up at least once a night, and sometimes 2-3, but he is MAD when he wakes up. He will hit us, kick us, throw things, scream. He will ask for a glass of water and then scream when we hand it to him. My DH decided that he wasn't truly awake some of the time when he would call for us, so we started letting him call to us for a couple of minutes, and if he got really persistent or sounded awake, we would go to him. This worked amazingly well for a couple of weeks because he would fall back to sleep a lot of the time but now, he actually wakes up and runs to my bedroom crying so there is no way to make sure he is fully awake. Then he refuses to lay in his bed without crying and says "I want to rock in the blue chair" (rocking chair) until we give in and rock him back to sleep. Which can take HOURS. A lot of nights I can trick him into laying down and I usually lay next to him, but with a 9 month old who doesn't STTN either, I can't stay. When he realizes I snuck away, he wakes up screaming. 

DH is actually very helpful, but not only does Bennett not want him at all, but when he runs to my room screaming I always get to him first because I'm a lighter sleeper. Daddy can settle him (and does it better, imo) if he doesn't see me at all, but once he sees mommy- it's over. 

I think part of our problem is potty issues. He is completely potty trained during the day and wears a diaper at night. I think a full bladder wakes him up sometimes, especially because he wakes for a cup so much. He has been potty trained for 6 months and he does amazing, we don't even have to think about it at all, he just takes himself potty when he needs to go. But when he wakes up at night, he refuses to go potty. And his diaper is ALWAYS wet in the morning. 

He's so laidback during the day and he's a GREAT communicator. He speaks full sentences and can tell me anything he needs. But at night, it's like a whole new kid. He is super defiant and being stern has a horrible effect on him. We have to make him think everything is his idea, or at least get him to agree to it, or we are up for hours and hours at at time. 

Anyway, my 9 month old had a better night than she's had in months last night (got up once to nurse at 3 AM) so even getting up with DS once was okay, because I was able to quickly get him back into bed and he went right back to sleep for the rest of the night. 

I woke up feeling like a new person, after only getting up once per child. I told my DH this morning that the problem with my sleep seems to be a combination of children. DS may have an "okay" night and DD may have an "okay" night, but combined I'm getting up every 2-3 hours some nights with a different kid- it's like having a newborn for 2.5 years straight. Up until DD was born, DS was waking every 4 hours or so. So he actually has significantly improved and I probably shouldn't complain but I'm just ready to STTN. 

Thanks for letting me rant, if you read all this....Honestly I do fairly well off little sleep. I was up twice last night and feel great today, whereas I know some people are shattered when waking up twice. And honestly I want 3 kids. I just need my current two to sleep better before that happens lol. If I have to get up all night long with three kids, I'll probably actually die.


----------



## kosh

mine is 3 and I am still waiting :coffee:
he STTN maybe 5 times in his life..........


----------



## JessyG

Bookworm I have a funny feeling I will be exactly where you are in a year. My girl sounds awfully like your little man. You are a trooper doing it with two. 

Josh what does your wee one wake up for these days?


----------



## too_scared

It took nearly 3 hours to get Finn to sleep last night! I don't know if it is teething or something else but his ears seem to be bothering him. We gave him ibuprofen before bed but he was still holding his ears when he woke up overnight. :cry: I think we're going to take him in to get checked out today.


----------



## JessyG

Damn teeth. We have canines and back molars to go. I cant wait to have no more teeth. Although it doesn't seem to be the reason for her waking up now. 

Awful night last night. I think I saw every hour until 4:30 then up at 7:30.


----------



## JessyG

I honestly didn't think things could get any worse. Now instead of an easy bedtime its taking hours to get her to sleep plus she is waking at night too. I seriously feel like I have failed somewhere along the line.

I feel like I am cracking up from all this. My skin is dreadful the bags under my eyes are scary. I feel like I am genuinely falling apart. My mum and I argued last night my oh and are have had little arguments too. There is tension all over our family and its all because we are exhausted (mostly me to be fair) 

I seriously hope this difficult bedtime is a phase. I just need some easy in my life atm.


----------



## xQuinnx

Feels so good to read this. My little girl is 4 months and her sleep has completely changed and all the advice I keep being given is to leave her, let her cry it out etc and I just can't. I tried a bit yesterday and I ended up feeling awful all evening and I only let her cry for literally 2 mins! 

How does everyone stick to their instinct and block out what everyone else says? I'm finding it so hard, not just with sleep training :(


----------



## mamademarc

Bevziibubble said:


> Great post! :)
> Still waiting it out with my 2.5 year old but I know we will get there when she's ready :).

Me too!!


----------



## JessyG

After my moany post yesterday. She slept from 8-6:30! Its like she knew mummy needed some rest. She has been awesome today. Ate all her tea (after a stern look and some bubbles) went to bed easily, we all know what that means....tonight will be dire lol!


----------



## Twag

:hi: my boy is one on 3rd February and we are WIO - I WILL NOT let him cry himself to sleep it isn't in me to do that to him and I do not care what anyone says!
TBH he isn't a bad sleeper really he now goes down at 7-7.30 after his bedtime bottle (I stopped breastfeeding him at 9 months as he bit me and made my nipple bleed for days I was so sad) my mother keeps telling me he isn't a baby and shouldn't have a bottle for bed but I am ignoring her he will give it up when he is ready!
We have a cuddle and he will either fall asleep on me in which I transfer him to his cot asleep or he is sleepy and so I lay him in his cot and either hold his hand and pat him bottom or rub his back and he will fall asleep - sometimes this can be immediate and sometimes 15 odd minutes (oh he has a Ewan the sheep too which he has had from birth and loves (as do I :haha:)
He was sleeping through until 5.30/6ish but last week or so he has been waking like clockwork at 11.30/40 and 3.30ish in which it is a case of laying him back down and giving him his dummy back with Ewan on and he will be straight back asleep or sometimes takes longer (odd occasion at 3am I will just bring him in with me so I can get some sleep if he isn't going back to sleep and he will fall straight asleep (I work full time) but he is still waking up 5.30/6ish (not too much of a problem as we get up at 6.10 for work)

He co-slept with me exclusively for the first 3 months and then part crib/part co-slept until 6 months when he went into his own room and cot which went pretty damn well considering 

We are TTC#2 at the moment and I will do the same for them (although not sure how I will cope with 2 of them waking up :haha:)

:hug: to all you ladies you are doing a great job with your babies :thumbup:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Jessy that's fab!!

Twag your LO sounds like an angel at night time haha!

Molly has taken to pooing every night at 2am for the past few days, and gets in such a rage when I am changing her, and then she sleeps like crap until we get up.

Her top two teeth have finally cut, so hopefully she gets a bit of a break before the next lot start to come through!!

What are all of your views on night weaning? I've never given it much thought tbh, and Molly refuses to have a bottle at night even though she'll have one if my OH takes her out during the day. I'm only asking as I was talking to my friend, and she pretty much told me off for not night weaning her at 6 months, and said that it was my own fault she wakes so often during the night. Made me feel pretty crap and useless. :(

I'm biting the bullet and moving her into her own room in the next few weeks. It's been decorated since July, I've just not been ready to move her lol. I'm hoping that this will improve her sleep at least a little bit, as we are all starting to keep each other awake now.


----------



## Twag

Oh he isn't bad but he is no angel - last night he slept through tho from 7.30-6.15 :)

Good luck with moving into her own room - I didn't sleep a wink the first week he went into his own room just because I missed him so much :(


----------



## JessyG

Sleep here has been ok for a few days but we are getting very early mornings 5-5:30! I take it over night wakings though and just means she's been having an earlier and slightly longer nap.

Vicki, B used to always poo at night it lasted a couple of months but she rarely does anymore.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Twag said:


> Oh he isn't bad but he is no angel - last night he slept through tho from 7.30-6.15 :)
> 
> Good luck with moving into her own room - I didn't sleep a wink the first week he went into his own room just because I missed him so much :(

Haha I suspect I'll be the same!



JessyG said:


> Sleep here has been ok for a few days but we are getting very early mornings 5-5:30! I take it over night wakings though and just means she's been having an earlier and slightly longer nap.
> 
> Vicki, B used to always poo at night it lasted a couple of months but she rarely does anymore.

I'm really pleased for you that you've had a reasonable few nights, I hope it becomes a regular occurrence for you!

She hasn't done it for two days now, it was super random as she hasn't pooed during the night since she was tiny!

She had a good night last night, we had one four hours stretch, one three hour stretch, and then she woke up every hour and a half until she woke up.

My OH finally let me have a decent lay-in, and I didn't surface until 11.30 haha! :thumbup:


----------



## Larkspur

Just checking in to say sleep is marginally improving here! It's still up and down a bit but we are generally down to 2-3 wakeups a night, (the other night she did a 10.30-4am stretch, which was bliss!) and am having occasional self-settling in her cot. She has her top two teeth through now and is out of her last wonder week, so I think all that has helped. Fingers crossed for more improvement!


----------



## JessyG

Ouch we had some very early mornings. 4:45 this morn. Gave her milk didn't work bounced her didn't work gave up at 5:50 early nap today and I will be sleeping too!!!


----------



## felix555

We're seeing the return of MOTN parties at the moment. The night before last he was up 3:30 to 6:30 then luckily slept until 8 I think that 1.5 hrs sleep was the best I've ever had.


----------



## JessyG

Oh man Felix. I saw on another thread that you are moving. How is everything going with the prep?


----------



## felix555

Hmm it's going but it's extremely stressful. We have a million things to sort out ... Visas, shipping, flights to name a few. Think I've decided to pay someone to do the packing. We've moved countries twice before but never with a toddler. It's turning out to be a logistical puzzle not easy to solve ... But we will get there.


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness sounds hectic. Definitely, love the idea of having someone else doing the packing! Are you sad to be leaving London or are you off somewhere with more family around? I hope it all goes. 

Haha do you know I just read your avatar (I know you have had it a while). Its always so small on my phone screen so decided to zoom in....made me laugh.


----------



## JessyG

*well (missed out the most important word doh!)


----------



## felix555

Not sad to be leaving London, I can only stay in London for a few years at a time :haha: last time was 3 years, this time it's been 5. Might even be back again in the future who knows! 

Yes we are moving to be closer to family, we also just want to move somewhere warm and where we can do more stuff outdoors as we are finding it harder in the winter now with a toddler. My OH is from here you'd think he'd be used to the cold but he's actually worse than I am :haha: 

We were Ok the first two years with never having someone to watch our LO but we've had 2 years with no break at all and since I'll only ever leave him with family we decided it was time for a change.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I hope your move goes as smoothly as possible Felix! :flower:

Molly went to sleep at 9pm last night after a really hectic day, woke at 10.30 so I bf her to sleep. She then stirred at 3 for another feed and woke up for the day at 6.30!! I couldn't believe it haha! She went to bed at just before 7 tonight, and has only woken once so fingers crossed for another good night. I'm half expecting a crap night because surely I couldn't have three good nights in a row?! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Finn is sick with a terrible cough and a horribly stuffy nose. Sleep hasn't been too bad lately but I'm expecting a bad night tonight. He's sicker now. :cry: Just started antibiotics today. 

Vicki, I hope Molly has a good night. 

I hope you're all well. 

Felix, I hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## JessyG

Happy 18 weeks TS! sorry Finn is sick. Awful night here. A**whole neighbour woke her after an hour then she woke at 10:15 and didn't sleep again until 1am but then did sleep until 7am so I did get some sleep just no evening.


----------



## Elephant13

hey everyone,
I've been twoing and frowing this morning, scanning various threads & not even knowing if I'm looking in the right place. I found this thread & have decided to vent on here in the hope I'm not the only one who feels the way I am now?!
I feel this maybe a long post & if I don't get a reply I think I will just feel better for getting it out there!
I have a 6 1/2 month old baby & i am a 1st time mum.
He currently sleeps in his cot in our bedroom. Every night we do the whole dinner, bath, bottle & bed routine & it was successful, it seems each time he teeths (still no teeth have cut through but he is constantly chewing anything & everything, rosy cheeks, slightly looser nappies etc)
he becomes a nightmare sleeper. Before this bad patch he would go down at 7.30/8pm wake at 3am occasionally for a feed (depending on how well he fed through day) & then sleep through till 6/6.30am. That I could cope with. But for the last week or two he is a been a nightmare. Going down usual time, waking at 10/11pm just fidgety & fussing, again at 2am, again at 3am which is when I will usually feed but instead of going back down to sleep like he would previously he is wide awake & I end up having to rock him to sleep or have him lay on the bed next to us to which he fidgets so much that both of us have a bums hanging out the bed just so he has the space. As you can imagine this is uncomfortable & not helping my situation. He then wakes at 5.30am
When we go through these bad patches & I become sleep deprived I become very emotional & drained & I find it very difficult to be calm & cope. 
It all came to a head yesterday & I broke down to my partner who is very supportive but he works long hours & starts very early in the morning & he is just as tired as I am. I then feel guilty when he is awake trying to help. (Silly I know)
My baby is incredibly active, he has been rolling over from 10 weeks, sitting from 4 1/2 months and crawling from 5 months. He is now pulling himself up everywhere & I am trying to keep him occupied all day long. I even walk 2 miles each day with him when I am not at work just to try & get a sleep in during the day as he just will not sleep. I wasn't so bothered about the day naps as he was sleeping ok at night but now I just feel like its took its toll on me a bit & I am exhausted.
I've tried talking to family but most just say to me that they don't know what to say which makes me even more upset. I'm not great at asking for help & I haven't told them the full extent of just how low I am feeling.
I think I am just looking for some reassurance really as I really don't want to have memories of my first child to be miserable ones!
I think I will have a good look through previous posts on this thread for some reassurance.
Hoping i haven't bummed any one out on this Monday, as if Mondays aren't dull enough!


----------



## JessyG

Oh hun so sorry you are feeling so low. I am definitely more grumpy/snappy when I am tired. I have ended up in tears before bedtime because I am so tired before as well. 

Will he nap if you rock the buggy/pram in the house. That's how my girl sleeps for naps. I push the pram in the hall for 10 mins maybe and she is out for 1.5-2 hours (she'd sleep longer if I let her). At 6 months my daughter still had 3 shortish naps and I was doing what you do and going for walks constantly. It was when she dropped to two longer naps that I tried the pram in the house thing. Give it a try it means you don't need to go walking just to get him to sleep. 

My daughter is an awful teether too. She can be fine all day but has middle of the night parties when she has teeth coming through. It can last months before they actually pop through though (has been my experience anyway) so I just have to ride it out and hope they cut soon.

I go to bed so early just to get an extra hour or so especially after a bad few nights. 

What time does your hubby get home. Can he take the baby at the weekend for you to have a lie in or nap to catch up. 

Its so hard some of us are still in the thick of it and some have already come out the other side....we will get there too as will you! It will get better and I say that as someone still suffering with sleep deprivation.


----------



## Elephant13

Thank you so much for your reply! I have friends whose babies aren't like him. They're always telling me how wonderful their babies are, how laidback they are, how they sleep well & nap during the day. Was making me think I was the only one feeling like it & that there was something wrong with me for feeling this way. I really appreciate your time to reply & it was just what I wanted to hear. My partner leaves at 5am everyday (sometimes Saturdays too) & will be home on a good day by about 6pm so he spends time playing with baby when he gets home & he also baths him too so I get a little break then but I usually spend that time cleaning up lol. This is the 2nd time I've felt like this in less than a month, & when I say "like this" I mean this is the lowest I've felt since I gave birth (really struggled in the beginning) I am normally an upbeat person but I can feel myself getting overwhelmed and probably consumed by what other peoples babies are like. To know that I am no the only one is a relief as there wasn't many people I know who I speak to in person that feels like me which is why I turned to the forum. After my little meltdown my partner did say that at weekends we can take it in turns for lie ins so that we both have chances to catch up on sleep and the other one can take care of baby instead of us both being up or if one does lie laying in bed feeling guilty. I think that will help us both out & especially me to give me back some time.
I will try the buggy in the hall trick this week & see how he gets on. Thanks for the tip! x


----------



## too_scared

Here's a little giggle for all of us sleep deprived mommies

https://stolensleep.com/2015/01/29/how-not-to-punch-people-when-you-have-a-baby-who-does-not-sleep/


----------



## JessyG

Haha brilliant. I certainly got extra baby cuddles last night. 6 of them to be exact.


----------



## felix555

That's a great read!


----------



## too_scared

I got lots last night too. :wacko: haha!


----------



## merristems

We are having sleep disaster at the moment I I'm feeling so frustrated and need some encouragement. She's teething badly and getting over a cold and her long sleep has gone now and we are back to one and half to two hourly wake ups. My milk is really low now so its just comfort feeds but I can't get her to sleep by herself at all she will cry for two hours then I give up. I'm so tired :(


----------



## too_scared

:hugs:merri:hugs:

I hope she gets those teeth and gets over her cold very soon. It's so hard when we get used to some sleep and then it gets taken away again. :(


----------



## merristems

Its so hard. I keep thinking I broke her through bad parenting why does she hate sleeping so much won't she be damaged by this sleep deprivation?!?!


----------



## too_scared

Definitely no bad parenting! You are doing an awesome job! Some kiddos just take longer to start sleeping well. :hugs: It'll come. I promise.


----------



## felix555

merristems said:


> Its so hard. I keep thinking I broke her through bad parenting why does she hate sleeping so much won't she be damaged by this sleep deprivation?!?!

Don't think that! It's the opposite of bad parenting. You've gone to every cry when she's needed you at night, you've fed her whenever she was hungry in the night ... I bet at times this has been hourly. You've done nothing but meet her needs.

You're doing great, we all have days it seems it will never get better but it will!


----------



## sue_88

Soooooo yesterday I took the side off my LOs cot.

At 1am I was screwing it back on. What a mistake :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## felix555

sue_88 said:


> Soooooo yesterday I took the side off my LOs cot.
> 
> At 1am I was screwing it back on. What a mistake :dohh: :rofl:

I'm hoping my LO is still sleeping in his cot at 7 :rofl:

That's one transition I do NOT look forward to!


----------



## sue_88

I do not know what I was thinking, she just loves getting into and being in her bed right now (thank God!), but obviously loves bed when she can't get out !!! Haha

Partly glad I tried it so now I can curb my enthusiasm for a long time as she's so not ready! Tonight it took 3 minutes to fall asleep with the side on, thankful I didn't mess her up, but just thinking why did I even bother !


----------



## felix555

Oh I've often read threads where people said how much better their toddlers sleep in toddler beds so I've actually been tempted to take the side off myself. I can see why you tried! 

Problem is my LO doesn't sleep well at all (I mean he doesn't sleep well anyways but multiply that by 10!) If he's not in a sleeping bag so I'd have to wean him off that first and actually that is that I find the most daunting.


----------



## sue_88

I even left her in her sleeping bag as I dont have a duvet for her. What a knob. She was crawling round upstairs in her bag :dohh:

Well I tried it, won't be doing it again! Ha


----------



## sue_88

Partly it was because my mum said she needs to have no nap and be in a bed now, and I listened.

She had no nap yesterday, overtired mess and the new found freedom. Well she's going to nap and stay in her cage for months yet!!


----------



## Larkspur

felix555 said:


> Oh I've often read threads where people said how much better their toddlers sleep in toddler beds so I've actually been tempted to take the side off myself. I can see why you tried!
> 
> Problem is my LO doesn't sleep well at all (I mean he doesn't sleep well anyways but multiply that by 10!) If he's not in a sleeping bag so I'd have to wean him off that first and actually that is that I find the most daunting.

I was one of those people! I moved my LO to a toddler bed only because we needed the cot for baby and to my shock he took to it like a dream. He was a sleeping bag addict too, wouldn't even tolerate a light sheet, but somehow it was all different once he went into the Big Boy Bed, and now he insists on a sheet AND duvet even in 30C weather! :dohh:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

OMG Sue!! :rofl: At least you can say you tried!!

Molly has slept so so so badly for the past three nights. Thursday and Friday she was waking up every half hour to an hour, then last night she did have a couple of 3 hours stretches. She refused to nap at all yesterday, so was awake from 8 am, and she fell asleep in her high chair half way through eating her dinner. At 5.30 pm. So I had to skip her bath, quickly give her a wipe over with a baby wipe and put her pj's on and bundle her off to bed. She had me up at just before 4 am this morning, which is all well and good seeing as she went to bed super early, but I didn't get to bed until just gone midnight as I had my friend over for dinner (she brought wine with her thankfully). I'd hinted that I needed to get to bed at a reasonable time as Molly would probably have a mega early sttart, and she assured me she wouldn;t stay late. She left at 11.30pm :dohh: :nope:

So. bloody. tired. :sleep:


----------



## sezzolou

Hi all. WIO has seemed to be a success for us &#9786;&#65039; Took a while of doing the gradual retreat and changing from him napping during the day in his cot to letting him nap on the sofa but Aiden now self settles every night and nap. He sleeps 11-12 hours a night waking at 7 (no more 5.30am get ups) and has a 1.5-2 hour nap around lunch time. This has been consistent for well over a month now. Ds2, 3 weeks old is a good sleeper at the moment, only waking for 2 night feeds. 

Next hurdle though is moving Aideb into his new bedroom when baby moves into the nursery lol


----------



## sue_88

Sezzolou (that just autocorrected to sexology :rofl: ) ..... How great is that!!! I bet you're so rested now with the new little one sleeping so well. Got my finger crossed for you that it lasts, you certainly deserve it! 

M is sleeping well too (apart from the whole side of cot incident, we'll just forget that ever happened) and it is nice to feel a bit more rested...incase she starts getting up again!


----------



## JessyG

sue_88 said:


> Soooooo yesterday I took the side off my LOs cot.
> 
> At 1am I was screwing it back on. What a mistake :dohh: :rofl:

Oh god! Not looking forward to this I must admit.


----------



## merristems

Thanks for the encouragement ladies :) I needed it. I know I'm doing what is best for her she will get there one day. Sezzlou you give me renewed hope!.
Sue88 can't even imaging taking side off our cot! Yikes maybug rolls around so much and now she can sit up (took her time!) It would be a disaster! Nope she's in that thing until she can climb out lol!
Let's hope tonight is good or better for everyone xxx:hugs:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Glad I read this. LO is 14 months and still not going through the night. 
She won't even go down in her cot most nights.

I've got 4 LOs and have had it pretty easy until now, they was going through from 2.5 weeks, 3.5 weeks and 7 weeks, think I'm now making up for it now lol

At the moment I'm putting her down in her cot which is in my bedroom at about 8, sometimes she goes sometimes she doesn't, if she does she's usually awake within 2-3 hours. She much prefers sleeping in someone's arms or in my bed.

I always said that I wouldn't let her sleep in my bed so young, when desperate for sleep though that seems to have gone out of the window.


----------



## Elephant13

too_scared said:


> Here's a little giggle for all of us sleep deprived mommies
> 
> https://stolensleep.com/2015/01/29/how-not-to-punch-people-when-you-have-a-baby-who-does-not-sleep/

OMG too_scared I have had another bad week & this was just what I needed!!!
Brought a smile to my face on this Monday morning! Pretty much sums up a majority of people I come across with babies who sleep so well.

Last night was the worst for me, I actually went to bed when he did at 8pm in case i had another bad night (Saturday wasn't great!) but last night was the tip of the iceberg. Went down at 8pm, woke at 11pm, had a bottle, went back down until 1.30am screamed and was awake until 4am! Then awake at 6.30am. & now I'm at work Zzzzzz.:coffee: he has a cold & is teething so I know that's why were still having this bad patch but it am an emotional wreck right now. I spoke to my mum this morning who told me my sister was like it from birth until she was 2! & basically told me to "ride it out" hasn't filled me with much confidence lol. 
I honestly don't know what to do right now, I am honestly struggling!
How he manages to be so perky on so little sleep is beyond me, I am currently walking around like a zombie!

Just got to keep reminding myself whats important I guess!


----------



## JessyG

She sttn! 7-6:45. Without a peep! I cant believe it. Even when she has had a good night recently there was always at least one wake up! I really needed that I had had zero sleep the night before as was up until 3am with her then bashed my ankle on the way back to bed so in pain from that didn't sleep a wink until 6am and only for an hour. 

Doubt tonight will be as good but that was awesome!


----------



## JessyG

Tuesday wasn't to good but Wednesday and Thursday have been better. Last night only one wake up at 11pmish and Wednesday only one wake up and milk at 4am. 

Lets see what tonight brings.

I really wish I could have a date at which sleepless or interrupted sleep becomes a distant memory!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That's brilliant Jessy!! I hope she continues to improve for you :)

Molly had her jabs yesterday, and has been a bit grotty today but nothing too bad. She went to bed at 7.30 this evening, and just woke for a feed and went straight back to sleep. As soon as it gets to 1 am, she has been waking every hour until she wakes up between 7-8. Bloody exhausting!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That's it. I give up all hope of Molly ever sleeping.

She had her MMR jab last Tuesday and has been utterly miserable since. Crying all the time, REALLY clingy and sleeping like utter crap, poor little monkey :(

I've got an infected wisdom tooth, and I've had about 12 hours sleep since saturday.

I'm also getting a bit sick of peoples "advice" when it come to sleep. "Put her down to self settle" or "leave her to cry" they say. Well she has self settled a handful of times, and how about I leave YOU to cry when I shove your opinion where the sun doesn't shine! GAH!!

HULK SMAAAASSSSHHHH!! :growlmad:

I did, however, have a lovely hot bath and a gloriously cold glass of wine this evening.


----------



## JessyG

I hear you re sleep advice. I just don't talk about it anymore and people know not to ask!

We have another cold her so sleep is once more back to utter crap! Come on spring!!

Hope molly is feeling better and your tooth ache subsides. Will you have to get it out?


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry Molly isn't sleeping well. :hugs: I hope she settles from her mmr shot soon. 

I hope your tooth is better soon too. I had an infected tooth once before. It hurt so so badly. I really feel for you. :hugs: 

I do the same as Jessy, I don't bother to tell anyone about Finn's sleep. No one is ever going to convince me about cio or any of that baloney so I just either don't talk about it or I just let it roll off. :hugs:

Jessy, I really hope B feels better very soon and doesn't get another bug for a good long time. :hugs: Last winter was like that for us. It's very sad to see them sick like that. 

Things have been crazy here. I am currently in the hospital on bed rest and Finn is with his daddy at my in laws' house. He is fighting going to sleep very hard but sleeping through when he does. But, he's only getting 8 hours a night. I've been able to get him to nap (by nursing him to sleep) when they come to visit so he is getting a little more sleep but definitely not enough. I'm really hoping to be able to go home very soon so it should make bed time a little easier. But, maybe not because I've been told I have to wean him. I'm completely broken hearted. That was not something I had even considered so it's going to be tough. :cry:

I hope you're all well and your babies all slept great.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Oh Jessy! Another cold, that's such a shame as B was doing so well with her sleep. I hope it passes quickly!

I'm so sorry to hear about all of that TS, I hope it's not anything too serious that you're in hospital for. That sucks that you'll have to wean Finn even though you don't want too :(

Molly is still sleeping like crap, and had a HUGE meltdown at both nap and bed time today. So draining. I bought some night time rescue remedy as it's been recommended by lots of "sleep experts" and is totally safe for babies. We'll see how and if it works!

I haven't had my wisdom tooth out as the guidelines have changed, and you have to of had two infections within 6 months for them to whip them out. They gave me anti biotics instead and they seem to of done the trick :thumbup:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs:

So... Last Sunday I had some bleeding and was transported by ambulance 225 km away to the hospital and basically told I had to wean my son because of placenta previa. Bleeding that could lead to hemmoraging and a ton of other very scary things were discussed. The next day I was told I had to stay in that city until baby comes and in hospital for at least a week then on lots of restrictions. Many other scary things were discussed, including how much blood of my type they were keeping on hand for me. I was told it would be a medical miracle if my placenta moved. Then Tuesday morning I was told my placenta had moved! And that baby is a girl. <3

I was discharged yesterday and then today I saw my ob. She said no restrictions and everything was back to normal. I can continue to nurse and I can lift Finn! What a roller coaster!! 

So, now we're back home in our house and hoping so hard that Finn sleeps longer than 8 hours tonight!! 

I hope the antibiotics help very quickly. :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

One amazing night (wed) and a decent night last night. Only up 4:20-5:30 wanted mill then back to sleep.

We put a pillow under her matress to help her breath and seems to work wonders!


----------



## JessyG

Should have said wed night was 7-6:15! She hardly napped that day though.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad the pillow is helping her sleep. I hope she feels better very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah125

Sophie slept through the night last night :happydance: First time since she was about 7 months old and that was the only other time :haha: 

I actually feel so refreshed and un-zombielike! 

I expect we will be back to normal tonight but after weeks of being awake pretty much all night I just have to share my happiness :haha: 

She is having a long nap this afternoon as we are going to see the Singing Kettle (music show) tomorrow afternoon so will miss her nap! Hoping for a late wake-up tomorrow so she manages to sit through the show without grumping :haha:


----------



## sezzolou

JessyG said:


> One amazing night (wed) and a decent night last night. Only up 4:20-5:30 wanted mill then back to sleep.
> 
> We put a pillow under her matress to help her breath and seems to work wonders!

Aiden has his cot bed permanently elevated with blocks. It really helps his sleep as he has chronic congestion. 

1st night in his new bedroom last night and he slept 7-6.45. 
Ds2 is now 5 weeks and is a much better sleeper than Aiden. Last night he slept 9-1.45 had a quick feed then slept until next quick feed at 5.45 and is still asleep now. Fingers crossed so far no sign of CMPI or silent reflux with DS2. He is a chucker upper but it really doesn't bother him, it's just a wee bit messy lol.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

TS that's amazing news! I'm so pleased for you that everything has worked out well, and you're having a little princess! :hugs:

My infection has gone now thank god, and Molly has settled down from her jabs back to her cheerful self.

Also, she self settled to sleep tonight! I've been putting her in her cot when she is drowsy as she will rarely fall asleep when fed anymore unless she is exhausted, but that has been resulting in a meltdown. So, tonight after I'd fed her, I let her mooch about on my bed as she seems to really like the soft blanket I have on my bed. I stroked her back and shushed her for a few minutes before she batted my hand away haha, then laid on her belly blinking heavily and peacefully drifted off. I even managed to move her into her cot without her flinching!

I don't know if she associates my bed with sleeping more than her cot, or if it's because she could smell me on the bedding, but it worked like a charm. I was also laying on the bed next to her, so that might of helped too? 

I'm so doing this from now on. Then once she has mastered falling asleep on my bed and I have a little routine that works, I'll wean her off of my boob onto a bottle and then eventually start putting her in her cot to self settle.

I need to her her properly on the bottle and self settling/setting for OH by July as I'm going away with a friend for a night so OH is in charge (and shitting himself already :haha:)


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) 

That is great!! I hope she continues to get better and better at self settling. 

Finn is back to waking all night. I think he's still off from the few nights away from me. :( Poor little guy. He actually went to sleep tonight without tears so hopefully that means he's starting to feel secure again. :cry:

I hope you're all well and your little ones are all sleeping soundly.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

How has Finn been for the last few days TS?

Molly had a MOTN Party from 10 pm - 2 am last night, and then woke me up at 7 am :nope:


----------



## too_scared

The past two nights have been better, thanks. :) 

How are you guys?


----------



## JessyG

Haven't updated this in a while! Sleep is still meh here. Usually up for 1.5 hours somewhere between 1-3am. We did have another sttn last week but very few and far between. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## too_scared

Oh Jessy, that sucks. I hope B starts sttn more often soon.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I'm glad that Finn has settled now TS :)

I hope B starts to sleep better soon, too!

Last night was marginally better, but Molly has caught OH's poxy cold, so she keeps waking herself up coughing. I took her to the park this morning as she was really hyper and she kept asking for her shoes and pointing to the front door haha. It was such a glorious morning, even though it was bloody freezing! We were wrapped up warm, and she had a blast toddling about in her wellies and rustling through the leaves lol. The fresh air and exercise seemed to have had the desired effect, and she went down for her nap without a fight for the first time in weeks. I'm going to make an effort and get her out every day from now on, it'll be easier once the weather improves!

I'm expecting another restless night, but OH has got a day off tomorrow so has promised he will take her out for the day so I can catch up on sleep and have some me time. :)


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Well, what a difference a few days can make!

Since Thursday, Molly has been self settling IN HER COT for every nap and bed time. I'm still having to sit in the room with her and occasionally shush and rub her back, but she drifts off without even a little bit of a whinge! The first night it took 1 hour 45 mins, second night it took 1 hour 15 mins and last night it took 40 minutes, it's literaly as if a switch has been flicked in her brain and she's like "oh!I can do this myself!" 

The only things that I can think of that I've been doing things a bit differently are I've been giving her a proper baby massage every night after her bath (looked it up on youtube lol), and she's been having my incredibly flat pillow in her cot as she has always liked to snuggle it as I guess she can smell me on it. I've also been saying to her "Its time for bed" and then lay her down after feeding her. If she sits/stands up, I lay her back down and repeat the phrase. She definitely know what it means now, and after a couple of times of laying her back down and saying this, I only have to say it and she'll lay herself down. :happydance:

I'm soooo flippin' excited, I'm so sad haha! She had two four hour stretches last night, then was restless from 4 am - 7.30 am, so she did sleep a lot better than she has done. She even woke up a few times and I saw her shuffle about for about 30 seconds, then she laid back down and went to sleep.

Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## too_scared

Yay! That is fantastic!


----------



## JessyG

That's awesome chick! 

We have been having a better week only one bad night on Friday and I think her teeth were bugging her. All other nights its either been sttn or one quick resettle. Tonight I have been up for 2 hours so not great either but she is back in bed so I am off to the land of nod myself.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## gingmg

Thank you for this thread. My almost 4month old is such a bad sleeper. We co-sleep as a result because it works. Im sick of hearing I need to let him cry it out. I don't want to do that to him. I'm recently back to work on the night shift (3 nights a week) and my OH (wife) has been having really tough nights when I'm gone. I'm hoping she starts co-sleeping too because otherwise I'm afraid her patience will start running thin and she will join the others with 'just let him cry'. Its nice to know other people feel the we way I do about this.


----------



## Larkspur

Just dredging up this thread to check in on everyone, and report in. 

After a fairly horrific stretch of near-hourly wake ups, DD's sleep has settled down to about three 3-4 hour stretches. I'm still co-sleeping after the first wake up, but soon I'll start pushing it back to the second, and then the last one. 

She's walking now, and I think she will drop down to one nap in a couple of months, so I'm holding out hope for STTN starting to happen by 14 or 15 months.

How's everyone else?


----------



## AK89

I've not properly read through this thread yet but I think I'm going to.. I've just kinda come to the realisation that this is the kind of thing I wanna do with my DD. Not that I've used any other sort of sleep training so far.. I've been lucky that she's (pretty much!) always been a good sleeper until recently. In the past month or so she's been much harder to get to sleep in the first place; it used to be that we'd give her a bath at 6pm, I'd give her a long feed and she'd fall asleep in my arms then I'd put her down still asleep. Sometimes she'd stir and fuss so I'd pick her up and get her back to sleep/rock her crib and she'd settle. Luckily, despite this need to be rocked/fed to sleep, she's always been good at self-soothing throughout the night if she stirs. Throughout the first few months though I felt like it was looming over me that sooner or later we'd have to "teach her to self-soothe", (as in be able to put her down awake) which filled me with dread! Recently I've come across a blog by a woman called Sarah Ockwell-Smith and have bought her book 'cause I really like her way of looking at things. In short, she says it's OK that babies need to be comforted to sleep because they're not actually capable of self-soothing at such a young age. Even if they're physically fine, they might need us for emotional reasons. And any form of letting your baby cry can be detrimental to them. She also mentions that it's not possible to spoil your baby this way as they're not manipulative beings! So it seems like it goes in line with the WIO method, which I actually hadn't heard of before..

Here's a link to the blog if anyone's interested. It really made me feel better about the whole thing! https://sarahockwell-smith.com/tag/pick-up-put-down/

So as I said, my 6 month old has recently become VERY hard to put down... She just seems to have 1,000,000 other things she'd rather be doing than sleeping, even when she's EXHAUSTED! It seems she's just not that into feeding herself into a daze these days! So she's taking ages to get to sleep and getting overtired in the meantime :dohh: At the moment it's taking roughly 2 hours after bathtime to get her to sleep. We have white noise, a musical projector, a dim room, books, a dummy, a bath followed by a massage... I have a few other tricks up my sleeve that I've read in the book by the author I mentioned (The Gentle Sleep Book) but not sure they're gonna make much of a difference. But I'm happy to spend that time with her if that's what she needs! :thumbup: I know she's not gonna be this age forever and I'll look back on it in the future and wish I could go back in time. So I'm gonna try not to stress about it too much and be constantly trying to "solve the problem", I'm just gonna embrace it and "wait it out"! :flower:

Night-times have been tougher as well. She's been waking every 2 hours for a feed and has been up from 5.30-6am :wacko: We've recently started co-sleeping though so it's not too much hard work since we breastfeed.

It's nice to see lots of other people take this route! Will definitely be having a read through the whole thread to look out for tips!


----------



## too_scared

Welcome ak89. There's a huge mental leap at 6 months. Just hang in there and I'm sure she'll be back to her sleeping self again soon.

Finn has had a bit of a sleep regression (mental progression!) lately. He's also getting his 2 year molars and they are being very hard on him, poor guy. :(

I'm nearly 30 weeks pregnant now and bf'ing is VERY sore. Last night Finn was awake for 2 hours bf'ing, crying, and just generally unhappy. He only just started sleeping a nice 8 hour stretch at the beginning of the night about 3 months ago so this is a bit upsetting. Sometimes he sleeps well and sometimes he wakes every 2 hours or more and only stays in bed for 8 hours. We're working on naps but haven't really figured them out yet. Sometimes if he naps he won't go to sleep until 11 and sometimes he absolutely needs a nap. 

Lately he's been wanting to comfort nurse all night long. It causes me so much pain. I'm not getting any sleep. He's just started learning to speak in sentences. And I think this is causing the sleepless nights and comfort nursing. I'm really hoping he starts sleeping again before his sister comes. 

I hope you're all well. :flow:


----------



## felix555

We are still awaiting the elusive STTN over here :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

Hey AK89, welcome! There's a big growth spurt at six months, and that can ruin sleep for a while. The good news is it gets better. The bad news is it gets worse! And then the good news is it gets better again. (Etc. one of the most frustrating things about sleep is that it's not linear.)

I think that a lot of stuff you read about sleep is a crock, in fact, probably the whole baby sleep industry is a crock. Some babies sleep well, some don't, and like Forrest Gump says, you never know what you're gonna get. Sometimes CIO / CC works, other times it doesn't. Even if it does work short-term, there's no guarantee it will work long term. One of my friends who did full-extinction CIO now has a toddler who is a worse sleeper than my son who never STTN till 16 months. 

All the stuff about routines and putting down drowsy but awake etc, I am pretty sure that's a crock too. You'll see a lot of posts saying "I was really strict about bedtime routines and my baby STTN from 6 weeks." These people, bless them, have nothing to teach you. They just got lucky with good-sleeping babies, that's all. I've had solid bedtime routines since day 1 practically; didn't make any difference. My daughter has self-settled since birth, but doesn't STTN. My son started STTN before he was self-settling. 

WIO is the only rational response if you ask me! But it's not just about gritting your teeth. For me, it's been about learning how to organise my life and soothe myself when I'm getting frustrated (eg not having low-blood sugar before putting down the baby, making sure OH has my back, breathing techniques or mantras for when I'm getting agitated, etc).

And the good thing is that those organizational skills, strategic thinking, self-care and self-soothing techniques last well beyond the baby years!


----------



## JessyG

Hey! Everytime I discuss Belle's sleep getting better we end up having an awful night, coincidence!! :haha:

Since 2 new teeth came through on Christmas day her sleep has been much better. We have one or two bad nights a week but she is getting her canine teeth through now so I assume its that plus sometimes she just wants to have a blether! (is that a completely Scottish word!) the bad nights are still bad but the good nights are ace!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello there. 

I think I need to join. I know it is probably because the other babies here are older and have already made progress, but I feel like everyone's LOs are doing so well compared to mine. :( Oy. Like everyone else, I would like to avoid sleep training! :)

Basically... My dd is 8 months old. We co-sleep because since 3.5 months old she has refused to be put down anywhere when asleep. Before that she would comfort nurse for 2-3 hours and then finally go down for a 5 hour stretch and be up every hour after that. That was the "dream life." Ever since 3.5 months, she is up about 8 times per night. There are nights when she is up every 20-30 minutes for the first three hours. For the longest time she stopped even doing any stretch longer than 2 hours. However, for the past week or so I think she has done one 3-4 hour stretch in the night, with the rest of the nightly wakings every 1-1.5 hours (with the odd 30 minute only mixed in). This has been AMAZING progress for us. Yep, 8 wakings is "amazing." &#128533;
She nurses every time she wakes. I can sometimes rock her TO sleep at night but after that there is NO way to get her to sleep except nursing (not that I would want to be up bouncing around with her). She does a lot of comfort sucking, but she is so swallowing and getting a small feed for each of these wakings, which means she nurses more often at night than during the day. :( 
She does not start out in her crib. If I put her in her crib, she wakes up within 20-30 minutes if not instantly. That is why I am amazed that anyone's LOs sleep in their crib for the first part of the night. Generally for the first couple hours I just let her comfort suck while I hold her until I am ready to go to bed. :( Again, as of very recently I can occasionally get her in bed and sneak away for an hour or so before she wakes up. She will not do this in the crib. 

I do not want to co-sleep forever so I feel frustrated I can't get her in her crib. However, I barely wake up for feeds this way so it is great for coping for now. Basically I would like some hope that she would stop co-sleeping for at least half the night by the time I go back to work at 11.5 months!


----------

